# Think Tank > Political Philosophy & Government Policy >  Enslaved by World Bank and IMF

## Firestarter

This thread is mostly about the effect of Bilateral Investment Treaties (BITs), and the way they keep the third world enslaved.
I took a lot of time to investigate the arbitration of Investor-State Dispute Settlement (ISDS) of the World Bank. This gives companies the possibility to “sue” states, so they can get damaged compensated if (democratically elected) parliaments make laws, that they don’t like. This is the corner stone of modern day colonialism
I do not include the _Trans-Pacific Partnership_ (_TPP)_, but instead refer to the Transatlantic Trade and Investment Partnership Treaty (TTIP). They are similar BITs - the only reason that I include TTIP (and not TPP) is that I survive in the European Union (the TTIP is planned between the USA and EU).


RESERVE REQUIREMENTS BANKS
American banks only have to back up investments (or loans) with a cash reserve ratio of 10%. This means with an American savings account for 10,000 dollar, the banks can invest an additional 90,000 dollar. In the European Union the reserve requirement is even lower with 1%, so European financial institutions can even invest 990,000 for 10,000 dollar. Great Britain has a 0% cash reserve ratio (so British banks can invest without limit).
On the other hand: Brazil has a reserve requirement of 45%, so with 10,000 dollar Brazilian banks can  invest “only”12,222 dollar. In 1978 Turkye had a reserve requirement of 62.7%, so with 10,000 dollar it could only invest 5,949 dollar.


EXPLOITATION OF THE THIRD WORLD
The colonial forces still decide how the colonies are exploited, under the guise of international law.
A nice example is the protective measures by the European Union. With tax money the European industry is supported, so that the third world cannot compete with the EU. The EU lets the third world pay with import duties so the third world has to pay to export to the Euro zone. Here’s a description of how the EU uses protective measures against the third world: *http://web.archive.org/web/20130208093112/https://www.tcd.ie/iiis/policycoherence/eu-agricultural-policy/protection-measures.php*

As a logical result these third world "banana republics" get financial problems, so need to borrow money from the World Bank and IMF to be able to make end meet, for which in return they do exactly what they are told. So their countries can be plundered even better.
One of the best tricks are trade agreements between countries, at the discretion of the white judges. From 1959 on, BITs became ever more popular; in the early years these BITs were based on the General Agreement on Tariffs and Trade (GATT) of 1947. In 1995 came the next big development in BITs with the General Agreement on Tariffs in Services (GATS), for investments in services. In March 2001, the WTO would design a system to replace democracy with article VIA of _General Agreement on Trade in Services__ (__GATS__)__._ The GATS Disputes Panel decides if a law is “more burdensome than necessary”, in which case the WTO can simply set it aside.

From the end of the 1980s on there was some kind of explosion in BITs; no longer only between developed and developing countries, but also among and between developed countries, to exclude developing countries. Developing countries got forced to agree on BITs, because without it they couldn’t export, while foreign investors take all the money.
For the history of international treaties for investment see the story of Vandevelde from 2005: http://jilp.law.ucdavis.edu/issues/volume-12-1/van5.pdf

In the following story Anghie names exploitation of developing countries under the guise of international law "positivism": *http://web.archive.org/web/20190519190701/http://law.wisc.edu/gls/documents/tony_anghie_colonialism.pdf*

As long as there are crises, the large investors earn extra money. Any idea who cause the crises?


WTO, TABD, TRIPS
Before transitory heads of state (like presidents) meet at the World Trade Organization (WTO), the Transatlantic Business Dialogue (TABD) provides them with the details of their agenda. TABD pairs influential politicians to powerful CEOs. The corporate directors give the politicians a grade on “the scorecard”. In this way big corporations rule over  politrics.
One TABD proposal would reverse the $5 billion judgment against Exxon for the Exxon Valdez oil spill. TABD’s Products Liability Group that, under the guise of eliminating “non-tariff” trade barriers, takes aim at American citizens’ right to sue corporations. 

The WTO’s penal system to keep the colonies in slavery is the Trade-Related Intellectual Property Rights (TRIPS). The USA unilaterally exempts itself from TRIPS, so US retailers can still import cheap drugs. The WTO requires, on penalty of sanctions, that every nation pass laws granting patents on genetically modified seeds and drugs. When Thailand tried to register traditional medicines as intellectual property, the US Trade Representative wrote that this would “hamper medical research”, so Thailand got nothing.
Goldman Sachs chaired TABD when Peter Sutherland was president of WTO, and Sutherland went to Goldman Sachs after he left WTO.


TTIP/ISDS
Here’s a short list of the consequences of TTIP in the world: http://www.degrowth.de/en/2014/08/tt...hould-be-aware
Here a longer story about the ISDS arbitration: http://corporateeurope.org/2012/11/c...1-introduction

If the EU and the USA sign the TTIP, other areas are excluded and forced to agree on BITs, so the colonial forces can continue to plunder them. According to the following report - the economy of South America would decreases with 1.5 to 5.6% and of Africa with 1.2 to 4% as a result of TTIP. EDIT November 2017 - story has since been removed from the internet.
Here's a "new" link that explains how TTIP will damage the South American economy: https://www.ictsd.org/bridges-news/b...powers-and-the

Based on the arbitration of Investor-State Dispute Settlement (ISDS) multinationals can sue countries if they think their investments yield too little in return. The effect is that when countries take protective measures for environment, health, workers' rights or human rights, they can be sued by multinationals. If subsidies are granted or if subsidies are dropped, countries can be sued. As far as democratically elected parliaments have something to say, this is even further limited by the ISDS. It is the World Bank that decides on these disputes, in other words: by the ISDS arbitrations, the bankers (the biggest investors) become even more powerful at the expense of the taxpayer.
First the legal team of an investor looks for the most advantageous Treaty and arbitral tribunal for the claims that they were disadvantaged by a country. The ISDS disputes are judged by 3 arbitrators, of which both parties choose 1 arbitrator, who together choose the President of the arbitration tribunal. In order to give the arbitrators the leverage to judge arbitrarily, many treaties are rather vague. 69% of the arbitrators come from North America or Western Europe.

The most indicted country among ISDS is Argentina for hundreds of millions to billions, for the measures it took in 2001, the crisis in Greece was directed by the IMF and the World Bank and Greece was also indicted repeatedly. Most lawyers involved claim an hourly rate of over 500 dollars.
The next quote makes clear how independent the ISDS arbitration is, from a lawyer that bragged: 


> I've got a case right now in front of [a leading international arbitrator]. Every time I go to a conference, he's there. We read each other's books. My opponent on the case ... well, he hasn't got a clue [...]. Between all the partners in our group [...] we've appeared before every single arbitrator worth knowing. Not just once, but multiple times in the past few years and we have the inside knowledge as a result of that.


To ensure that the people do not know what is going on: both the ISDS provisions and TTIP negotiations are done in secret.


THE COLONIAL WORLD BANK
It is the Board of Governors, in which all 189 countries represented, that makes the decisions in the World Bank. The catch is that these countries have a voting power based on their economic status. This means that countries that became rich by plundering the colonies now reward themselves with extra voting power.
The voting ratio depends on the matter concerned: 1) International Bank for Reconstruction and Development (IBPRD), 2) International Development Association (IDA), 3) International Finance Corporation (IFC) and 4) Multilateral Investment Guarantee Agency (MIGA). I have made a sum of the total voting power for 11 Western European countries with the USA, Canada and Australia. This shows that these 14 countries (with less than 15% of the world's population) have 56% of the voting power on whole. On MIGA these 14 countries account for a whopping 88% of the voting power. Also striking is that the English speaking USA, GB, Canada and Australia - together account for 36% of the total and 69% for MIGA.


KINGDOM OF THE NETHERLANDS
I must be very proud that my home country the Netherlands not only had a starring role in the slave trade, but in 2014 came first in the whole wide world in claims for the ISDS. Theoretically, a company only has to open a mailbox to use Dutch tax law and BITs.
The following advertisement of my favourite law firm De Brauw Blackstone Westbroek, shows that the Netherlands is an ideal country to evade taxes and sue countries based on the many beneficial BITs for the rich and corrupt: http://www.debrauw.com/wp-content/up...-Rebergen-.pdf

Venezuela was also indicted from the Netherlands by oil companies ExxonMobil and ConocoPhillips (EDIT - only archived version still online): http://archive.is/FtZEx


VENEZUELA
Venezuela, one of the largest oil exporters in the world, for many years has been a country that exports more than it imports for (which should have made this country wealthy). In Venezuela there is both a shortage of products in the supermarkets and power cuts: http://www.infowars.com/scenes-from-the-venezuela-apocalypse-countless-wounded-after-5000-loot-supermarket-looking-for-food/

After Hugo Chávez in 1999 seized power in Venezuela he nationalized the oil industry, because it would be unfair if oil was running out of Venezuela without benefit for the population. In May 2007, he closed the door on the IMF and World Bank. In 2009, Chávez had to beg for a loan from the IMF, which obligated him to devalue the Venezuelan bolivar (causing inflation).
Chávez died in March 2013 and was probably killed by the CIA: *http://web.archive.org/web/20170705013318/https://www.pravdareport.com/opinion/columnists/11-03-2013/124025-hugo_chavez_eath-0/*

If Chávez was murdered, he didn´t have cancer, but was poisoned and the Cuban doctors, that gave him radiation, chemotherapy and surgery no less than 4 times, were complicit to murder. Eva Golinger suspects a bodyguard of Chávez, Salazar, who after his death was granted asylum and federal protection in the USA: http://www.strategic-culture.org/news/2016/03/14/murder-chavez-cia-and-dea-cover-their-tracks.html
 
In 2013 Nicolás Maduro was helped to the presidency. Maduro effectively hampers the industry so that it produces less and less, then sells the imported goods so cheap that these are exported (back) abroad at a profit, so hyperinflation broke out: http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/fea...236836920.html

The next masterful stroke of Maduro: selling oil and gold reserves. I would say that if Venezuela exports oil, it should be as rich as Saudi Arabia. Selling the gold (e.g. to Citibank and Goldman Sachs) means that Venezuela becomes poorer and poorer: http://money.cnn.com/2015/10/29/news...old/index.html

Because the underpriced products are exported to other countries, the crisis can spread across South America.


ECUADOR, PANAMA – ROLDOS AGUILER AND TORIJOS
Ecuadorian President Jaime Roldos Aguiler and Panamanian President Omar Torrijos were also murdered in 1981.
On Aguiler death it’s known that the Panamanian police reported that his plane was brought down by a bomb, near Loja, but then the national government immediately labelled it an “accident”: https://www.cuencahighlife.com/ecuador-investigates-the-death-of-president-jaime-roldos-attorney-general-says-that-it-could-be-tied-to-the-cias-operation-condor/

On Torijos’ murder there’s much more. Col. Roberto Diaz Herrera on 8 June 1987 stated (he was later arrested and wrote a book) 


> that Noriega had conspired with Lt. Gen. Wallace Nutting, the chief of the U.S. Army’s Southern Command, based in Panama, _“and with the CIA, to plant a bomb aboard the aircraft in which [Noriega's predecessor, and Diaz's cousin] General Torrijos was killed when it crashed in the mountains in 1981_″


 https://www.facebook.com/TheBlackFli...55203134646312
(archived here: http://archive.is/hs0Vu)

Herrera also implicated Col. Alberto Purcell, who reportedly was paid $250,000 by the CIA. Colonel Manuel Noriega had been involved with the CIA since the late 1950s and was closely connected to George H.W. Bush, and was suddenly called a drug lord and dictator. In 1991 Noriega tried to defend himself in court with evidence that the US government was involved in the murder of Torijos and tried to assassinate Noriega himself: http://articles.sun-sentinel.com/199...noriega-panama
*(archived here:* *http://web.archive.org/web/20180119001042/http://articles.sun-sentinel.com/1991-05-01/news/9101220014_1_frank-rubino-gen-noriega-panama**)*


DESTROYING - ECUADOR, BOLIVIA, ARGENTINA, CHILE, BRAZIL
The following is a summary of _Greg Palast__’s_ _The Best democracy money can buy (2002)._
The strategy to destroy economies is something like: take money out of circulation to crash the economy, then the big bankers buy the economy pennies for dollars, while in the meantime the country has been indebted, and has to do what the World Bank tells them.
In 1983 the IMF forced Ecuador’s government to borrow $1.5 billion to take over the private debts of Ecuador’s elite. In return Ecuador had to hike prices in electricity and other necessities, and eliminate 120,000 jobs. Then in 2000, 2001 to finish Ecuador off, it was ordered to: 1) raise the price of cooking gas with 80%, 2) eliminate 26,000 jobs, 3) cut wages with 50%, 4) transfer its biggest water system to foreign operators, 5) allow British Petroleum’s ARCO to build an oil pipeline.

In Bolivia some riots broke out, when Bolivians couldn’t get drinking water. To “help” Bolivia: Samuel Soria deposited $10 million on a Citibank account in New York, that never returned to Bolivia. Water prices, could rise with 150% under the new owner, International Waters Ltd (IWL) of London. 

In 2001 Argentina got ordered to cut their government budget deficit from $5.3 billion to $4.1 billion. Taking 1.2 billion dollar out of the economy already in recession, did wonders: by the end of March 2001, Argentina’s Gross Domestic Product (GDP) had already dropped with 2.1% compared a year earlier. Argentina had to reduce jobs, wages, and pensions. While the IMF offered an $8 billion aid package - Argentina had to pay $27 billion a year because of their debt of $128 billion (to the likes of Citibank). The French bought the water system and raised prices up to 400%. And Argentina got threatened with sanctions by the USA to liberalise the pharmaceuticals industry.

In 1973 General Pinochet took dictatorial control of Chile, and destroyed the economy. The CIA, since October 1970, had helped Pinochet to oust president Salvador Allende. US Ambassador to Chile, Edward Malcolm Korry explained that US companies used the CIA as an international collection agency. In 1973 Chile’s unemployment rate was 4.3%; by 1983, after 10 years of free market liberalisation, unemployment was at 22%, while wages had declined by 40%. In 1970 20% of Chile’s population lived in poverty, by 1990 – when dictator Pinochet left office - this number had doubled to 40%. In 1982 and 1983, the GDP dropped with 19%, and foreign companies bought 85% of Chile’s profitable industries. The USA the State Department reported: “_Chile is a casebook study in sound economic management_”. The respected economist Milton Friedman called this “_The Miracle of Chile_”. 

In 1998 —the World Bank, IMF, Inter-American Development Bank and the International Bank for Settlements — offered $41.5 billion credit to Brazil. The World Bank designed a “Master Plan for Brazil” to create a “flexible public sector workforce”: reduce Salary/Benefits; Pensions; Job Stability; Employment, and increase Work Hours. After the Brazilian real dropped with 40%: British Gas bought the SaoPaolo Gas Company, while Enron and Houston Industries bought the Rio and Sao Paolo electricity companies and a pipeline.


DEREGULATING ELECRICITY 
In the 1970s British professor Dr. Stephen Littlechild invented a scheme to privatise British electricity utilities. In 1990 the England-Wales Power Pool, went into business. 
From Atlanta headquarters, Southern’s executives learned they could charge in “deregulated” England double the price in Georgia. In 1995, Southern bought up England’s South Western Electricity Board. The cash rolled in and American companies grabbed the majority of the British electricity sector. Although (or because) the British consumers were terribly overcharged, the IMF and World Bank required deregulation of electricity if countries wanted assistance.
The USA had a regulatory system to keep tight lids on utility monopolies’ profits, with the result that Americans had about the lowest electricity prices in the world. In 1996 California tossed out this regulatory system. The parents of Palast saw their energy bill rise with a whopping 379% in the first year of deregulation. California’s electricity watchdog claims that electricity consumers were overcharged by $6.2 billion in 2001. After PG&E bankrupted California consumers had to pay off the speculators for some $35 billion.


GREAT BRITAIN – EVEN WORSE
Palast went undercover and got in touch with LLM and told them that he represented some wealthy American clients.
Derek Draper proudly boasted that LLM had given the US investment bank Salomon Brothers, a week advance knowledge, that the cap on total spending was 2.75% instead of the expected 2.5%. Salomon made a fortune.
PowerGen PLC wanted to buy a regional electricity company in violation of anti-monopoly regulations. Draper arranged a confidential meeting between  a top adviser to Chancellor Brown with the chairman of PowerGen, Ed Wallis, which secured the PowerGen merger deal.

Roger Liddle is one of the important men in government, in charge of European affairs. Liddle told Palast that “Derek knows all the right people.” Liddle had been managing director at LLM, before he put his shares into a blind trust. Any new business Liddle gets Draper goes straight into his “blind” trust.
Here are some other deals in Britain Palast found out by going undercover: 1) Rupert Murdoch’s News International got valuable amendments to union recognition bills; 2) Tesco won exemption from a car park tax worth 20 million pounds per year; 3) Enron reversed a government plan to block new gas-fired power stations.

_Greg Palast –_ _The Best democracy money can buy_ _(2002)_: http://web.archive.org/web/20170711062527/http://www.chemtrails911.com/books/The%20Best%20Democracy%20Money%20Can%20Buy%20by%20  Greg%20Palast%20.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

If you don’t want to do a full study on how BITs keep the colonial powers in power, maybe you can best start with the Palast book.


> _Greg Palast__’s_ _The Best democracy money can buy (2002)_: http://www.chemtrails911.com/books/T...0Palast%20.pdf


In the Luxembourg Leaks (LuxLeaks) financial scandal confidential information from PricewaterhouseCoopers (PwC) was made available in 2012 and November 2014 that showed that tax schemes for multinationals in Luxembourg, the Netherlands and Ireland were used to avoid paying taxes. The confidential documents are available on the website of ICIJ: https://www.icij.org/project/luxembourg-leaks/explore-documents-luxembourg-leaks-database

The European Commission decided that the tax deduction schemes for Fiat Finance from Luxembourg and Starbucks from the Netherlands are illegal state aid (even my former employer ABN AMRO bank was involved).
Since then the whistleblowers in LuxLeaks have been accused in a trial by PwC. Antoine Deltour, Raphael Halet (both whistleblowers from PwC), Edouard Perrin (a French journalist) and The International Consortium of Investigative Journalists (ICIJ: coordinated the release of this information) have to defend themselves in this court case.
Unfortunately the LuxLeaks scandal didn’t get much attention from the state media. This is the best story I’ve read on this scandal: http://www.truth-out.org/news/item/3...-being-charged

----------


## Firestarter

The following is both personal and has relevance to this thread, this is something I’ve witnessed myself. I haven’t found this on the whole internet, so this could be another Firestarter exclusive! It shows that when the handlers of Rothschild control everything, they cannot lose.

In 2002 plans were made to outsource the department of the ABN AMRO bank (in which both Rothschild and the Dutch Royal family owned a large share) for which I worked at the time, to Tata Consultancy Services (TCS) in India. The plan couldn’t fail: Indians receive less wages than the Dutch, and if ABN AMRO makes the same profit with less personnel the metrics improve (the company's profit per employee).
They could have won by doing this in a clean (legal) way, but they should have paid the 1500 Dutch employees they wanted to get rid off, more than a hundred of million euros.

In the summer of 2003 ABN AMRO replaced all the computers in the office where I worked and started the reorganisation “Inspiration” (based on CMM). Changing work processes under the guise of CMM was meant to keep everybody busy with useless activities, while we suddenly had to work in a different way (leading to burn-out mental diseases). The new computers acted strange.
In September 2003 they ordered me to work in 6 ICT-projects in 3 different functions simultaneously. Examples of harassments: stealing my wallet, middle fingers, throwing a cup of coffee over my clothes, toxic thea, yelling, intimidations, calling me names and a reprimand. In February 2004 I noticed that the office building was almost deserted. On March 1 I refused to go to work anymore and was fired. I have proof that ABN AMRO broke into my house in 2004 (also part of the reorganisation?).

Labour unions, attorneys, journalists and judges were all cooperating with this ploy to get rid of the employees.

On September 1, 2005 (when the reorganisation had already been finished) the outsourcing was made public: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/4204174.stm
(archived here: http://archive.is/DBLqn)

The following conflicting interests, make it more interesting.
In 1989, Chatterjee with the help of lackey of the Dutch and British royal families George Soros set up The (Soros-)Chatterjee Group (TCG). In 1994 The Chattarjee Group, Tata Group, Indian Oil Corporation and West Bengal Industrial Development Corporation founded the joint venture Haldia Petrochemicals Ltd (HPL): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haldia_Petrochemicals

In 2004, Tata Consultancy Services was guided to the stock markets by JM Morgan Stanley, DSP Merrill Lynch and JP Morgan Chase. Member of Bilderberg Robert W. Scully was part of the direction of JM Morgan Stanley, together these 3 banks had some 30 members of the Council on Foreign Relations: http://archive.is/LQlbo

In 2005 Chattarjee bought Basell, with the participation of Shell (also connected to both Rothschild and the Dutch Royal family) and Merrill Lynch: http://web.archive.org/web/201510041354 ... olyolefins

In December 2006 it became known that Tata Steel was counselled by Deutsche Bank, NM Rothschild and ABN AMRO (!) in the acquisition of the British-Dutch Corus: https://www.fnlondon.com/articles/europ ... y-20070131
(archived here: http://archive.is/rf4yM)

When in April 2013 Tata Technologies bought Cambric, not only Tata but also Cambric was advised by NM Rothschild (aren’t conflicting interests illegal?): http://web.archive.org/web/201604300615 ... s/cambric/

There’s even a connection between Soros-Chatterjee, Winston Partners and Marvin Bush (younger brother of George W.): http://www.apfn.net/messageboard/04-10- ... gi.55.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/7QWKu)

----------


## Firestarter

Unfortunately Moldova doesn’t get much attention in the state media, but it is a text book example of destroying the economy by the banksters. Moldova is one of the former countries that came into existence when the Soviet Union fell apart.

STEALING 1 BILLION DOLLAR
The story is that the Israeli-born Ilan Shor used 3 banks in Moldova to steal $1 billion; compare this to its Gross Domestic Product of less than $8 billion. The conspirators first took control of the banks and then lent themselves nearly $1 billion, collateral-free. They transferred the money out of Moldova to banks in Latvia on accounts held by U.K.-based limited partnerships (shell companies); the money then mysteriously disappeared. Shor denied any involvement in the secret takeover and looting of these banks: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-from-moldova-

It looks like these 3 are scapegoats for the bankers...

Let’s see if we can understand what happened. Three Moldovan banks created $1 billion worth of “money” out of thin air, that disappeared and now the Moldovan people – the poorest country in Europe – have to repay this “money”. They claim that the “loans” moved through a “_complex web of transactions and that the records of many transactions were deleted from the banks’ computers_”.
This is impossible. Computers of banks are designed so that nobody can remove transactions (not even the administrators). Furthermore this is impossible without the Moldavian Central Bank helping to arrange this crime (creating $1 billion in loans in a single action?!).
Ilan Shor and Vlad Filat (prime minister from 2009 to 2013) are serving years in prison for their involvement in the theft of National Bank reserves. Vladimir Plahotniuc was/is the leader of the Democratic party of Moldova and was also accused. Plahotniuc fled the country to Geneva (Switzerland). In July, August of this year Mihail Gofman was lobbying in Washington DC: http://archive.is/yHqPo


DESTROYING MOLDAVA BY NATIONAL BANK
According to economic expert Gheorghe Costandachi the National Bank of Moldova (NBM) is intentionally destroying the economy. There are enormous quantities of liquidity in banks, but the NBM majors the mandatory reserve rates which will effectively make loans impossible. Such a strategy is pushing the economy to a grinding halt. The problems become even greater when Moldova also has to repay the disappeared $1 billion.
After the economy crashes the rich (foreign) investors (=bankers) can buy the economy pennies for dollars, while Moldova remains poor. The NBM governor could have stopped the robbery of $1 billion, but didn’t intervene. In Ukraine, the minimum wage is $240 a month, while Moldova lives impoverished at $85 in 2012 American dollars: *http://web.archive.org/web/20170710002006/http://jurnal.md/en/economic/2015/6/10/economic-expert-nbm-actions-risk-to-destroy-the-business-environment-of-moldova/*


RIOTS IN MOLDOVA
The average yearly salary in Moldova is less than $2000 per year (that’s average, so the median is even lower). There’s inflation so the bills get higher, so people got angry and riots broke out. See this picture of September 2015.


Neighbouring country Romania offered Moldova a $162.5 million loan package in October 2015. After the first $65 million tranche Romania blackmailed Moldova by saying that it will not get the second tranche unless Moldova “_undertakes a real fight against corruption, implements reforms targeting the justice sector and signs a draft loan agreement with the IMF_”. Basically this means they have to let IMF and World Bank finish Moldova off: http://www.ibtimes.com/moldova-econo...uropes-2295822

Nearly 17% of the Moldovan population live below the poverty line. In response to the $1 billion bank fraud (by the Moldavian Central bank), the EU, International Monetary Fund and World Bank have frozen their financial assistance to Moldova. According to the US Embassy in Chișinău, protests highlight the frustration experienced by many Moldovans due to lack of reforms in their country. Yeah sure... these people cannot get food on their plate and they would worry about “reforms”: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2015%E...sts_in_Moldova


CLINTON AND SOROS CONTROL THE SITUATION
The Democratic party of Moldova have contracted the Podesta group (very close to the Clintons) for lobbying services in June 2016 for 600,000 dollars (of course it isn’t suspicious that this kind of money is paid for “lobbying”): http://www.moldova.org/en/democratic...obby-services/

It’s none other than the Soros Foundation of Rothschild agent George Soros that is monitoring the Legal system in Moldova: http://www.soros.md/en/event/2010-12-15

That’s the same George Soros that in late 1989 arranged with the Polish Prime Minister Mieczyslaw Rakowski and the leaders of Solidarnosc to bankrupt its industrial and agricultural enterprises, using astronomical interest rates, withholding state credits, and burdening firms with unpayable debts. After the economy of Poland crashed the economy could be bough dirt cheap.  An example is the steel facility Huta Warsawa that was bought for $30 million, but was worth at least $3 billion.
In late 1991 Soros arranged a similar plan with the Yeltsin circle for Russia. It was Soros who introduced Jeffery Sachs and shock therapy (draconian cuts in state spending to an economy that totally depended on the state) into Russia. Since January 2, 1992, shock therapy was introduced with chaos and hyperinflation as a result: http://archive.is/OInXC


WORLD BANK TO FINISH THE JOB
The World Bank has been “helping” Moldova since 1999 and claims impressive progress because the poverty rate was reduced from 72% in 1999 to 22% in 2010 (remember: an average year salary of less than 2000 dollar).
An estimated 18,000 pregnant women cannot buy food and need food aid packages because of the increase in food prices in the summer of 2008. The Strengthening the Effectiveness of Social Safety Nets Project is “helping” over 50,000 poor households with “targeted” social assistance. In a country of 3.5 million that’s a very large impoverished percentage.

Apparently much progress has been made by “_the use of ICT as a tool for improved public services, greater transparency and efficiency_”. An automated social assistance information system has been developed for the Ministry of Labour, Social Protection and Family to maintain records of persons requiring social services. Read what this means: Moldovans cannot buy food to eat and now the World Bank has arranged that they all have computer files (Big Brother is watching them too!).
Where 50,000 are too poor to buy food the World Bank has rehabilitated over 40 primary healthcare centres*.* So the health care can guarantee the amount of poor people will reduce: http://www.worldbank.org/en/news/fea...ldova-20-years

In this year’s Moldovan presidential election even a former World Bank economist - Maia Sandu – has tried to get elected. But it was Igor Dodon that won with a landslide: http://www.rferl.org/a/moldovana-fac.../28112323.html

----------


## Firestarter

The Trump administration is working very hard to make a wall between the USA and Mexico: not a physical one, but a 20% tax on imports (that only starts with Mexico).
The bankers want us to believe that economics is really difficult. Please dont think that if you understand the following 7 steps to damnation, youre some kind of genius.

White house press secretary Sean Spicer explained that _right now our countrys policy is to tax exports and let imports flow freely in, which is ridiculous_". For once I agree with Spicer: taxes are ridiculous.
According to economic insiders: Spicer is talking about a Border Adjustment Tax (BAT). Trump had previously described this as "_too complicated_" (but then again: what isnt "_too complicated_" for Donald Duck?).
The GOP proposal allows companies to subtract the cost of labour, land and input goods, from the taxed amount. This could be either a scheme to give preferred suppliers the possibility to evade taxes or a ploy to give the USA the authority to spy on whats happening in other countries (how else can they uphold this?): http://www.businessinsider.com/probl...true&r=US&IR=T

1  INFLATION
Import taxes will increase the prices in the USA  this is inflation.
According to Michael Gapen, chief economist at Barclays: "_We estimate that a 20% border tax could increase year-over-year rates of core inflation by 0.5-1.0 percentage points and reduce real GDP growth by 1.0-1.5 percentage points_.
As a result of inflation, we  the slaves  have to work harder to make ends meet. A fight we cannot win.
Inflation gives the banksters the right to print additional money (the percentage of the inflation); which keeps the inflation perpetual.

2 - JOIN THE ARMY
According to Donald Trump and his ilk; lower taxes create jobs. That sounds reasonable when we hear this often enough, but this depends (more) on other factors. Now the Trump team tells us that increasing taxes will create jobs. Please dont ask the president to explain this contradiction, this might be too complicated.
According to Michael Gapen a border tax would hamper sales, reduce the GDP (a recession). This means that the import tax would reduce the amount of jobs.
The result of rising inflation and no available jobs (a recession), is that the slaves have no choice, but to join the army.
When you look at world history its clear that in the bigger scheme of plans the USA isnt destined to produce stuff, but to destroy by throwing bombs.
If the atrocities abroad become large enough will the USA look great in comparison?

3 - EXPORT SUBSIDY
The effect of a 20% import tax is that countries will look for other markets to sell their products (than the USA). This could decrease the trade deficit for the USA, but we really want the third world to work for us, so we want them to export cheaply.
Following the import tax, come the export subsidies (Europe has been doing this for decades). In this way the prices for the products from the third world go down. This will force the third world to sell to the developed world for lower prices.
This crashes the economy of those poor slobs in the third world.

4 - WORLD BANK & IMF: MISSIONARIES
As a result of these schemes the third world cannot make ends meet, and then they have to beg the World Bank and IMF for help.
The mission of these wonderful banks is to preach helping the poor, when in reality they are finishing off their economy. The third world gets deeper and deeper in problems while they also get indebted by the banksters.
Then the foreign investors (the banksters) step in to buy the economy pennies for dollars, to add to their growing world domination.

5  MONOPOLY
Higher taxes sound honest: we all have to pay equally for the great service of our government. But then comes the kick: all are equal, but some are more equal than others.
The elite use tax exempt NGOs, trust funds and Swiss bank accounts to evade taxes. Corporations can set up mail boxes in the Dutch Antilles or Luxembourg to flee from taxes. As a last resort they can even use their control over politrics to lower their taxes.
Because of the high taxes the small businesses simply disappear, adding to the ever growing monopoly of the elite.

6  BILATERAL INVESTMENT TREATIES (BITS)
For really philanthropic reasons the developed countries suggest the third world to make Bilateral Investment Treaties (BITs) for lower tax barriers.
This gives multinational to right to sue using Investor-State Dispute Settlement (ISDS). This is arbitration where basically the World Bank decides if a corporation is hampered by some law.
As a result democratically elected parliaments can only change the legislation when allowed by the multinationals.  This is: power to the... banksters.
To ensure that this is really democratic: the ISDS provisions are made in secret.

7  GOD IS A BANKER
Because of the effective monopolies: the big corporations (controlled by a small group of investors) decide where we work, what we wear, hear, eat, drink, and what price we have to pay.
Using BITs and the ISDS the investors force countries to privatise their hospitals. So now the elite have become God: they decide everything, including life and death.

----------


## Firestarter

I suspected that the destruction of Yemen has been orchestrated by the terrorist IMF and World Bank: destroying countries under the guise of help: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ation-of-Yemen

The IMF and World Bank have been helping Yemen to destruction since at least the 1990s.
I have found a plan that details the strategy of the IMF and World Bank from 1999 to 2001 for Yemen: https://www.imf.org/external/np/pfp/...en/index.htm#I

First a short summary of this strategy.
The dirt poor Yemen must pay off their debts to the banks by increasing tax collection, while at the same time increasing prices. For example in 2005 protests broke out when the Yemeni government guided by the World Bank increased the prices of oil, diesel and gas with respectively 100, 200 and 50 per cent: https://www.dawn.com/news/148827/wb-...riots-in-yemen
Increase the power of the legal system to protect the financial institutions
Decrease subsidy, so whats left of the economy will collapse, but on the other hand increase the spending for hospitals and education (so that only the good slaves will survive).

Following is my summary of the strategy of IMF and World Bank for Yemen in more detail.
Increase prices
_raising subsidized prices despite lower world market prices (also for cereals), thereby significantly reducing subsidies, and by cuts in development expenditure ()
the intensive civil unrest following the June 1998 increases in administered prices pointed to the need to enhance public awareness of the reform program to ensure that further progress on reforms is not delayed_.

Increase taxes
_the taxpayer identification number system (TIN) will be extended beyond the current range of major taxpayers to medium- and smaller-sized contributors and will be enforced through penalties for non-observance. In addition, the need for computerization to enhance the effectiveness of the TIN's use will be reviewed_.

Reduce subsidies
_in January 1999 the government eliminated the wheat subsidy by liberalizing the trading and pricing of wheat--well ahead of the initial target date--and plans to halve the flour subsidy through an increase in price early in 1999. The flour subsidy will be abolished in full by the start of 2001_

More hospitals, pharmaceuticals, and schools
_GDP for 1999-2001 are to be increased to average 8.2 percent for education, 1.6 percent for health, and 1.2 percent for social safety net programs. In addition, reform programs will be implemented in the education and health sectors to ensure better management of scarce public resources ()
To support this effort, trade in pharmaceuticals will be delegated to the private sector by eliminating the government procurement monopoly effective by the year 2000_.

Increase repaying of debts and a strong legal system to protect the banks
_The soundness of the banking system is vulnerable because of weak enforcement of prudential regulations, high levels of nonperforming loans in certain (mostly state-owned) banks, and a weak judiciary system ()
government gives immediate priority to introducing the legal, judiciary, and regulatory framework necessary to establish a free market environment for private sector activity and investment ()
A new Central Bank Law will soon be approved by the cabinet with the goal to become effective by end-1999. It will give the central bank greater independence and focus its mandate on price stability through changes in the composition of the Board of Directors, allow it to issue its own securities, if needed, for open market operations, limit public sector financing to emergency loans, grant it freedom to define and adopt its own monetary and exchange rate policy, and require greater accountability ()
Accordingly, the reform program over 1999-2001 will include specific steps aimed at advancing reintermediation in a competitive market environment and in particular to unblock the loan recovery process. Measures such as requiring that all court decisions be made in writing and published promptly, strengthening enforcement through introduction of a bailiff system, establishment of a quantitative system for monthly monitoring of court operations, and reducing the fee for filing a case in court will be considered. The delinquent borrower notification system implemented in 1997 will be continued_.


And its not only the bombing and blockade that finishes the destruction of Yemen.
The situation is in turn used as an argument to stop the humanitarian aid to Yemen.
The banks simply block the transfer of money to import food. They dont even disguise their sick plans!

In July 2016 importers couldnt import food to Yemen, because more than $260 million of their credit couldnt be transferred to foreign bank accounts.
In turn the traders must ship the money in cash to the food seller (for example by plane) to purchase food: http://www.reuters.com/article/us-ye...-idUSKCN0ZU0F2

In December 2016 wheat imports to Yemen were simply stopped due to a crisis at the Yemen Central Bank. They cant import because it has no access to foreign reserves at all: http://www.reuters.com/article/us-ye...-idUSKBN1450H6

----------


## Firestarter

Im more of a reader than video watcher, but this one is quite good.
John Pilgers documentary _War by other means_ (1992) is about the wonderful efforts in the 1970s and 1980s by the World Bank and IMF to keep the world enslaved in debt.



Heres a transcript of the video: http://wake-up.acordem.com/blog/26399/
(archived here: http://archive.is/PCucs)

Contrary to the myth, its the poor of the world who finance the rich, not the other way around. And this video explains how.
Its really the continuing colonial war, blatantly ignored by the media. Its been called a silent war. Instead of soldiers dying, therere children dying - according to the UN, more than half a million per year.

The IMF and World Bank were setup at the Bretton Woods conference in the US in 1944. The World Bank claimed it would finance the reconstruction of Europe and then develop the third world. In reality they are only promoting the interest of the elite. That was true in the 1970s and even more so in the 1980s.
In the 1980s, the World Bank, IMF, US government and British government would blackmail developing countries by refusing loans.
Every World Bank official is immune from prosecution anywhere in the world.

The debtor countries have paid more than $1.3 trillion from 1982-1992, and their debt burden has risen by 60% in that period. If we dont put a stop to this, this could go on forever with the debtor countries paying 12 billion dollars every single month
In the year 1990 alone, the poor countries transferred more than 6 billion pounds net to British banks. On top of this, the banks were allowed tax relief; from 1987 to 1990, 1.6 billion pounds. About 10 times what the British donated to the third world.
In the 1990s, Britain effectively became the poorest European country. In 1992, 1 in 5 British children lives in poverty.

The documentary puts the Philippines in the spotlight.
In order to eat and feed their family, Eddie and his wife, must work at least 12 hours a day for a little more than 2 pounds. Almost 30% of the children born on smoky mountain do not live to the age of 5.
About one Philippine child dies every hour because of the debt crisis. The Philippines spends almost half its national budget on paying the interest on debt to foreign banks.

The year the World Bank declared the Philippines a special case for development, it lend Dictator Marcos more than 4 billion dollars.
The Philippines used to have more than enough food, but for reasons known, agriculture was structurally adjusted. An example is the Calabarzon super-project, demanded by the IMF, which grows food specifically for the export. The new factories will produce profits for foreigners, and more debt for the Philippines.
Many farmers will end up homeless on the streets of Manila.

Arguably the most interesting is the nuclear power plant sham. The Philippines had to borrow $2.6 billion from the Export-Import bank to pay the Westinghouse Electric Corporation for the power plant on the Bataan Peninsula, which will never create a single Watt of electricity.
In July 1973, President Ferdinand E. Marcos announced the decision to build a nuclear power plant. In 1974, it was Westinghouse that got the deal by bribing Marcos. According to Filipino lawyers, bankers and Government officials, Dictator Marcos received most of the $80 million in bribes. The payment, first went to Herminio Disini, who laundered the money through Switzerland, and transferred most of it to Marcos.
In 1975, Disini was rewarded for his work, when Marcos issued a secret presidential decree that effectively put Disini's competitor out of business.

The deal was underwritten by the US government through the Export-Import bank and some private banks. The Export-Import bank was founded to help US business overseas, by providing loans.
William Casey, the later director of the CIA, then Director of the Export-Import bank, went to Manila and recommended Congress to give an initial loan so that the other banks would join to provide more loans.
In June 1974, even before Westinghouse had submitted a detailed bid, Secretary of Industry Vincente Paterno described the Westinghouse deal in a memo to Marcos as _one reactor for the price of two_. It was later discovered that Westinghouse sold similar technology to other countries for only a fraction of the price.

Westinghouse got the deal with an estimate of $500 million, then the project was delayed over and over again, until the price was around $2.2 billion. All things considered the final cost for the Philippines is estimated at $2.6 billion. Of course, the Filipinos have to pay
After Marcos was overthrown in 1986, President Corazon Aquino declared the Bataan Power Station unsafe and it was closed forever. Later a US judge found evidence of bribery, which was then settled out of court. Westinghouse agreed to pay the Philippines $100 million. As part of the deal (?), the Aquino government then gave Westinghouse another $400 million dollars for further work, which were again borrowed from the Export-Import bank and has to be repaid by the Filipinos...
Since Aquino was brought to power, the poverty level was raised by another 10%, to 70% of the Philippine population.

In 1986, several Philippine ministers suggested that the Philippines' $26-billion foreign debt must be lowered. At the time, the government owed $1.2 billion on the Bataan plant project. The biggest creditor is the US Export-Import Bank, which advanced $550 million for the project. Other loans came from a syndicate led by Citicorp and from Swiss and Japanese banks.
In May 2011, it was announced that the plant would be turned into a tourist attraction.

Interest costs for the power plant, in 1986, were $210 million a year; 8% of the Philippines' total foreign debt of $26 billion: http://www.nytimes.com/1986/03/07/wo...ed=all&mcubz=1
(archived here: http://archive.is/ApLT2)

----------


## Firestarter

_Ive found an interesting book by Henry C. Carey (1793−1879), born in Philadelphia, on how so-called free races are enslaved. The strange thing is that its from 1853 (165 years old) and most of it is still actual. It really explains why the United Nations, World Bank and IMF were founded.
A lot of it is based on Adam Smiths views. While Carey pinpoints a lot of strategies used against us, some of the solutions he presents miss the mark_

Under the Spanish system, labour is valuable so slaves continue to be imported. Under the English one, labour is valueless and men sell themselves for long years of slavery at the sugar culture in the Mauritius, Jamaica, and in Guiana.
England is engaged in a war against the labour of all other countries employed in other activity than raising raw produce to be sent to England, there to be manufactured into end products at the factories of her millionaires, who have accumulated their vast fortunes at the expense of Ireland, India, Portugal, Turkey, and other countries that have been ruined.
The nation that exports raw produce exhausts its land, and then it must export its men, leaving women and children to perish.

Cotton is produced in countries like India, Egypt, Brazil, the West Indies, and the Southern States of the US. Its then made into cloth in England and becomes valuable. The trick is to keep the value of the raw material low and the end product high. In this way the rich of England become even richer, while the poor become poorer.
This also shows how deceptive calculations based upon statements on the value of exports and imports are; that always prove the growing prosperity of England.
If the people of Cuba, Brazil, India, and other countries produce cloth, iron, and other commodities for which they now depend on Europe, and thus diminish their need to export, it would increase the price of their products while making cloth and iron cheaper. This would make these third world countries more free.

Ever since India came under English rule, their condition has become hopelessly miserable. Cholera became very common.
The Hindu, like the black, is shut out from the workshop. If he attempts to make cloth, hes heavily taxed, from which his wealthy English competitor is exempt. His iron ore and his coal must remain in the ground, and if he dares to collect the salt which crystallizes before his door, he is fined and imprisoned.
The sub-renter extorts whatever he thinks the unfortunate borrower could pay, for example 1% interest a week. In this way, no matter how large the crop, the poor borrower will never make a profit.

The very best parts of India were selected for the cultivation of the poppy. If the people refused, they were forced. The same company that forced them to grow opium, forced them to sell it back to them for the price they decided. It was exported to China.In 1839, the emperor of China finally seized a huge amount of opium to be destroyed. Then Britain started the opium wars, to force the Chinese to repay them for the destroyed opium. 
Britain calls her opponents despots, while the British elite are the real despots.
Portugal, India, Turkey and Ireland yield to the British system, become poorer and weaker every year, and their people more enslaved.
In 1801, the copyright and patent laws of England were extended to Ireland, and publishing books was stopped. As a result Ireland couldnt compete anymore. Irish workers were forced to go to England looking for a job to pay the rent at home. It is common to blame the rapid growth of population for the poor state of Ireland, but in reality this wasnt the cause.
The Irish went from being land owners, to tenants. The land passed from many into the hands of the few. In the days of Adam Smith there were 220,000 English land-owners, in 1853 only 80,000 were left, while all the land of Scotland is accumulated in the hands of only 6000 people.

In Britain children were sold. Girls brought the highest price; girls aged 12 to 18 cost $500-800.
The poor enter their children in so-called burial clubs. A small sum is paid every year by the parent, and this entitles him to receive a larger sum when the child dies. Many parents enter their children in several clubs. One man in Manchester had his child in 19 different clubs.
Parents are so miserable that they actually kill their helpless little offspring to receive the reward from the burial clubs.

In 1825, Germany exported almost 30 million pounds of raw wool to England, where it was subjected to a duty of 12 cents per pound for the privilege of being manufactured into cloth.
Germany, Russia, Spain, Denmark, Belgium, and some other states, are trying to protect their farmers. The King of Prussia tries to strengthen his people by enabling them to find employment, manure for their farms, and strengthens Germany by the formation of a great Union, that gives 30 million people the freedom of internal trade.
In contrast, all the measures of England in India are to enslave a hundred million.  _Of course Russia and Germany havent bothered England anymore since the first and second World Wars_

According to Carey, the way to freedom is increasing the value of labour and land. He proposes to export machines to (for example) Africa to increase the labour value of Africans. _I dont agree with these ideas
The additional profits from using machines go to the same elite that control the manufacture of machines. In the 21th century we have computer technology that has reduced the value of a human to an all-time low
Increasing the value of land, makes the poor: slaves of (the interest rates of) the banks._

The Hindu sells his cotton for a penny a pound, and buys it back as cloth at 18-20 pence.
The Virginia slave sells tobacco for 6 shillings' worth of commodities, of which he and his owner obtain 3 pence.
The poor Irishman raises chickens which sell in London for shillings, of which he receives a pence.
A pound of sugar which had yielded the free black of Jamaica two pence, exchanges in Ireland for 2 chickens or 12 lobsters.
It would be much better if labour and capital would be locally applied, reducing exports. The home trade, instead of import-export would increase prosperity.

Henry C. Carey  _The Slave Trade, Domestic and Foreign: why it exists, and how it may be extinguished_  (1853): https://archive.org/stream/slavetrad...1care_djvu.txt
(or try the PDF version (28 MB): https://ia800603.us.archive.org/6/it...mest01care.pdf)

----------


## Firestarter

Ive found an interesting example of bio-piracy: the misappropriation of traditional knowledge of indigenous communities for the purpose of seeking exclusive patent ownership over the knowledge.
According to history books, between 4,000 BC and 1,000 BC Ethiopia was the first country to produce teff grain.

In 2005, the Dutch company Health and Performance Food International (HPFI) of Jans Roosjen secured patent rights on teff grain in the Netherlands and later Italy, Britain, Germany, and Austria. These rights will expire in 2024.
In 2007, the company stopped communicating with Ethiopian authorities.

Since then, the Ethiopian Intellectual Property Office (EIPO) has tried in vain to claim the patent right through negotiations, public campaign and legal means.
Ethiopia's government finally filed charges at the International Court of Arbitration to get (back?) its patent right for teff grain: https://www.newtimes.co.rw/africa/et...er-teff-patent

Following is a longer story on this clear example of bio-piracy:
Teff is becoming quite the health rage, because its gluten-free, rich in phosphorous, copper, aluminium, thiamine, protein, amino acids and carbohydrates. Teff is also high in fibres, important in dealing with diabetes.
In Ethiopia, with nearly 90 million people, Teff accounts for about 15% of all calories consumed.

In 2005, Ethiopia agreed on a MOU that stated that this agreement will strengthen the position of Ethiopia as a leading Teff producer.
Requirements for a patent include novelty and an inventive step: http://www.academia.edu/31939275/The...f_Patent_Right

My logic tells me that as this grain is thousands of years old, the Dutch patent should be rejected.
But Im no crooked lawyer and have found out the hard way that in our Brave new world the courts protect the big criminals

----------


## Firestarter

Two-time president Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva brought 30 million Brazilians out of poverty in only a few years. He could have easily won this year’s presidential election in Brazil.
But the banksters had a better plan; he was sentenced to 12 year in prison for money laundering: https://newsbase.com/commentary/brazil-braced-bolsonaro


  With the support of Steve Bannon: Jair Bolsonaro is the big favourite to become Brazil’s next president.

I haven’t found any more information on the corruption probe against Bolsonaro’s Chief economic adviser, banker Paulo Guedes, who was educated in the US.
Paulo Guedes’ strategy sounds very similar to the strategy that World Bank and IMF use to strangle the economies of “developing” countries.


Paulo Guedes was one of the founders of: Banco Pactual, the Instituto Millenium (Millennium Institute), and Plano Real. Guedes has also directed several investment funds and companies.

I guess that Bolsonaro didn’t promise to raise taxes but Guedes is planning greater tax revenues (or higher taxes)...

Guedes has promised to cancel the fiscal deficit (it will reach 160/180 billion reais in 2018) within a year. By selling Brazil by the pound; his aggressive plan of privatisation could bring about 800 billion reais to the State, leaving the Brazilian population in the claws of the investment bankers.

Guedes will introduce a new contributory system, so the (slave) labourers pay more to the pension funds, while cutting “gold pensions”, which will lead to a lower burden on businesses.

Guedes plans reduced interest rates, which supposedly is a boost for the economy, but of course only the big corporation will profit, and inflation will rise.

Guedes also support the “globalists” by increasing import-export, which will surely support the rich and corrupt - reducing import tariffs and creating international bilateral agreements: https://updatebrazil.wordpress.com/2018/10/22/the-6-key-points-of-the-thought-of-paulo-guedes-superminister-of-the-bolsonaro-economy/
(archived here: http://archive.is/Vxvy2)


  See Guedes and Bolsonaro giving it a thumbs up.



As an MP, former army captain Jair Bolsonaro voted against making an end to the monopoly on exploration and production of oil of state oil company Petrobras. He has described Petrobras as a strategic asset.
Bolsonaro’s surge in the polls, made Petrobras’ shares spike 10% in a single day, as investors bet Bolsonaro will give the company free rein. This month, Petrobras’ market value increased with $18 billion: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-brazil-election-petrobras-analysis/brazil-presidential-frontrunners-advisers-clash-over-petrobras-idUSKCN1MM1GS


For more information on how Steven Bannon, of Goldman Sachs, Breitbart and Cambridge Analytica, is rigging this year’s presidential election in Brazil: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6692974

----------


## Firestarter

@devil21 I tried to send you a Private Message about a week ago suggesting you to read this book, but your inbox is full....

I’ve found a good book by William Engdahl that explains a lot of things that have happened from the end of the 19th century till the beginning of the 20th century, including information on the IMF…


------------------------------------------------------------------
 *Iran oil, the Ottoman Empire – WW I*
In the 1870s, the German Reich stopped playing according to the British model for economic destruction. This made Germany a threat. From 1850 to in 1913, German total domestic output increased fivefold and the per capita output increased by 250%. Between 1871 and 1913, the German population saw a steady increase in its living standard.
After the report by the Koch commission, the Reichstag in June/July 1896 approved legislation that restricted financial speculation.
For most of the 19th century England dominated the seas. The emergence of Germany as a preeminent modern shipping nation, was threatening the British domination of the seas.

In 1882, the black heavy sludge we today know as petroleum “rock oil” had little commercial interest other than as fuel to light the new mineral oil lamps.
Britain’s Admiral Lord Fisher was one of the first to conclude that Britain must convert its naval fleet to the new oil fuel. He argued that oil power would allow Britain to maintain decisive strategic advantage in future control of the seas.
By 1905, British intelligence and the British government had finally realised the strategic importance of oil but had no oil of its own. Fisher was ordered to establish a committee to “_consider and make recommendations as to how the British navy shall secure its oil supplies_.

In 1889, a group of German industrialists and bankers, led by Deutsche Bank, secured a concession from the Ottoman government to build a railway through Anatolia from the capitol, Constantinople. In 1899, the Ottoman government agreed that the German group could continue with the next stage of the Berlin–Baghdad railway project.
Germany was also becoming a close ally of France, but then the Dreyfus affair was staged to sabotage the relationship between Germany and France. 

_For information on the Dreyfus affair: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...hp?f=31&t=1415_

For Britain this was a huge threat to their world dominance. It would also cut Russia off from her western friends, Great Britain and France. It is not surprising to find enormous unrest and wars throughout the Balkans in the decade before 1914, including the Turkish War, the Bulgarian War and continuous unrest in the region.

_For information on how the mass murdering “Young Turks” freemasons destroyed the Ottoman Empire: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...eeks-1914-1923_

In 1901, the Shah of Persia (Iran) granted the Australian William Knox d’Arcy by royal decree a monopoly for 60 years, to probe, pierce and drill in the Persian soil for an amount equal to some $20,000 cash and the Shah received a 16% royalty from the sales of the petroleum.
In 1905, British “spy ace” Sidney Reilly persuaded d’Arcy to sign over his exclusive rights to Persian oil with the Anglo-Persian Oil Company. Scottish financier Lord Strathcona was used as a front man by the British government as the majority shareholder of Anglo-Persian, while the government’s stake was kept secret.

By 1902 it was known that the Mesopotamia region (today Iraq and Kuwait) of the Ottoman Empire contained resources of petroleum.
In 1899, the British government offered “protection” to the Sheikh Mubarak al-Sabah of Kuwait.


By 1912, German industry and government had realised that oil was the fuel of the future. At that time, Standard Oil’s Deutsche Petroleums Verkaufgesellschaft (of Rockefeller) controlled 91% of all German oil sales. 
In 1911, the young Winston Churchill succeeded Lord Fisher as First Lord of the Admiralty. Churchill used Fisher’s arguments to campaign for an oil-fired navy.
In 1913, the British government secretly bought a majority stake in Anglo-Persian Oil (today British Petroleum).

On 3 August 1914, Germany declared war on France, and German troops entered Belgium en route to attack France; on August 4, Britain declared war against Germany. 
When WW I erupted, Britain was effectively bankrupt, according to a letter from Sir George Paish to Lloyd George dated 1 August 1914: 


> The credit system upon which the business of this country is formed, has completely broken down, and it is of supreme importance that steps should be taken to repair the mischief without delay; otherwise, we cannot hope to finance a great war if, at its very commencement, our greatest houses are forced into bankruptcy.


Britain’s secret weapon was the special relationship with the Wall Street banking house of J.P. Morgan & Co. 

By January 1915, 4 months into the Great War, the British government had named J.P. Morgan & Co. as its exclusive purchasing agent for all war supplies from the US. As purchasing agent alone, Morgan took a 2% commission on the net price of all goods shipped. By 1917, the British War Office had placed purchase orders totalling more than $20 billion through the house of Morgan.
It became a giant credit pyramid on top of which sat the house of Morgan. Firms such as DuPont Chemicals grew into multinational giants by their ties to Morgan. Remington and Winchester arms companies were also Morgan “friends”.’ 

Had President Woodrow Wilson not signed the Federal Reserve Act into law on 23 December 1913, it is questionable whether the US could have committed the resources it did to a war in Europe. In August 1914, the house of Morgan and the City of London shaped the US Federal Reserve System in the months just before outbreak of the Great War.
In August 1917, the Federal Reserve mobilised sales of Liberty Loans and bonds, to finance US government war costs. By 30 June 1919, these Liberty Loans and bonds totalled the breathtaking sum of $21.5 billion.
Morgan & Co. quietly shifted their private British government loans over to the general debt of the US Treasury when the US officially entered the war, making the British debts the burden of the American taxpayers after the war. But, in a great example of justice, Morgan had a major stake in the post-war Versailles reparations financing.

At the time of the Versailles peace conference in 1919, Britain owed the US $4.7 billion in war debts, while its own domestic economy was in a deep post-war depression, its industry in shambles, and domestic price inflation 300% higher after the 4 years of war.
The British national debt had increased more than nine fold, between 1913 and the end of the war in 1918, to the then-enormous sum of £7.4 billion.

During WW I, Sir Mark Sykes made a deal with French negotiator Georges Picot (the Sykes–Picot accord), under which Britain would get control over “Area B”, from what today is Jordan, east to most of Iraq and Kuwait, the ports of Haifa and Acre, and the rights to build a railway from Haifa through the French zone to Baghdad.
France got control over “Area A”: Greater Syria (Syria and Lebanon), including Aleppo, Hama, Homs and Damascus, the oil-rich Mosul to the northeast, including the oil concessions then held by Deutsche Bank in the Turkish Petroleum Gesellschaft.
After 1918, Britain maintained almost a million soldiers stationed in the Middle East. By 1919, the Persian Gulf had become a “British Lake”.

In 1920, Morgan partner Thomas W. Lamont noted with satisfaction that, as a result of WW I, “_the national debts of the world have increased by $210,000,000,000 or about 475 per cent in the last six years, and as a natural consequence, the variety of government bonds and the number of investors in them have been greatly multiplied_”.

WW I was planned and succeeded in reallocating the raw materials and physical wealth of the entire world, especially the areas of the Ottoman Empire with significant petroleum reserves. In 1912, Britain commanded only 12% of world oil production through British companies. By 1925, she controlled the major part of the world’s future supplies of petroleum.
The newly carved Middle East boundaries were dominated by British government interests through Britain’s covert ownership of Royal Dutch Shell and the Anglo-Persian Oil Company.
_Engdahl systematically claims that the Anglo-Dutch Shell is controlled by Britain. I have read that Queen Wilhelmina was “the richest woman in the world” at that time and the majority shareholder in Shell and Shell chairman Deterding was a Dutchman - I’m not convinced by Engdahl on this..._


*The Round Table, RIIA, CFR*
The Round Table, founded in 1910, was anti-German and pro-Empire. Instead of the costly military occupation of the colonies of the British Empire, they argued for a repressive tolerance, calling for the creation of a British “Commonwealth of Nations”. Member nations were given the illusion of independence, enabling Britain to reduce the high costs of far-flung armies.
The Round Table included such notables as Foreign Secretary Albert Lord Grey, British secret agent Arnold Toynbee, and H.G. Wells.

The Round Table’s think tank, which was formed by Lionel Curtis in Versailles in May 1919, became the Royal Institute for International Affairs (Chatham House). The RIIA received an initial endowment of £2,000 from Thomas Lamont of J.P. Morgan.
The same circle at Versailles also decided to establish an American branch of the London Institute, to be named the New York Council on Foreign Relations (CFR); initially composed almost entirely of Morgan men and financed by Morgan.


*Treaty of Versailles – 1920s*
Wall Street lawyer John Foster Dulles had authored the infamous German “war guilt” clause Article 231 of the Versailles Treaty.
John Foster Dulles calculated that Britain and the other Allied powers owed the US $12.5 billion at 5% interest. Britain, France, and the other Entente countries, in turn, were owed by Germany, according to the Versailles demands, the sum of $33 billion!
The figures were beyond the scale of imagination at that time. The sum, 132 billion gold marks, was finally decided in May 1921.

Since Versailles, the Reichsbank printed money to cover the state deficits, inflation was rising and Versailles had stripped Germany of her most vital economic resources. All her valuable colonies, her entire merchant fleet, a fifth of her river transport fleet, a quarter of her fishing fleet, 5,000 locomotives, 150,000 railroad cars and 5,000 motor trucks were taken by the Allied powers (most of it by Britain).

The French were given the 25% share of the Deutsche Bank in the old Turkish Petroleum Gesellschaft by Versailles.
The remaining 75% of the huge Mesopotamian oil concession was directly in the hands of the Anglo-Persian Oil Company and Royal Dutch Shell.
Henri Deterding’s Royal Dutch Shell had an iron grip on the oil concessions of the Dutch East Indies, Persia, Mesopotamia (Iraq) and most of the Middle East.

The Sinclair Refining Company, with son of the former president Theodore Roosevelt Jr. on its board and his brother, Archibald Roosevelt, aas vice president of Sinclair Oil, secured the prised Baku oil concession (from under the nose of Royal Dutch Shell). William Boyce Thompson, director of Rockefeller’s Chase Bank in New York, was also on Sinclair’s board.
But then suddenly in April 1922, the Teapot Dome scandal erupted, implicating Sinclair, Fall, and even President Harding. Within a year Harding himself had died under strange circumstances. The Coolidge presidency dropped Sinclair and the Baku project, and plans to recognise the Soviet Union.

In 1922, Walther Rathenau was making a deal with the communist Soviet Union that in return for leniency on the war reparations claims on Germany, Germany would sell industrial technology to the Soviet Union.
Within 2 days of its formal announcement, on 18 April at Genoa, the German delegation was presented with an Allied note of protest that Germany had negotiated the Russian accord “behind the backs” of the Reparations Committee. 
On 22 June 1922 (something numeric 6/22/’22?), Walther Rathenau was assassinated. Following the murder of Rathenau, the gold mark rate by July 1922 plunged to 493 Marks per US dollar, by December, the Mark had fallen to 7,592 to the dollar.

Then, in January 1923, the Reparations Committee voted 3 to 1 that Germany was in default of her reparations payments. On January 11, Poincaré ordered the military forces of France, with participation from Belgium and Italy, to occupy German industrial Ruhr by force. It took until the end of 1923 for French troops and engineers to bring production in the Ruhr to even a third of the former level of 1922.
In a smart move Britain had formally opposed France, Belgium and even the newly installed Mussolini government of Italy (!). Germany ceased all reparation payments to France, Belgium and Italy for the duration of the occupation, but maintained its payments and deliveries to Britain.
Directly after the Ruhr occupation, in January, the Mark dropped to 18,000 to the dollar; by July, the Mark had collapsed to 353,000 per dollar; in August, 1 Mark was worth $4.6 million; on 15 November 1922, the Mark was at 4.2 trillion per dollar. The savings of the entire population were destroyed.

In October 1923, US secretary of state Charles Evans Hughes, former chief counsel to Rockefeller’s Standard Oil, recommended a new scheme to President Calvin Coolidge to continue the reparations pyramid of debt collection which had been shaken since the April 1922 Rapallo shock. On 1 September 1924, the Dawes reparations plan formally began.
Under the Dawes Plan, Germany paid reparations for 5 years, until 1929. At the end of 1929, she owed more than at the beginning.
With their risk thus all but nil, the London and New York banks began a vastly profitable lending to Germany, money which was recycled back to the banks of New York and London in the form of reparations with commission and interest. It was a vast international credit pyramid at the top of which sat New York and ultimately the City of London.


*The seven sisters oil cartel*
In 1927/1928, a peace agreement was signed between the major Anglo-American oil corporations at  the Scottish castle of Shell’s Henri Deterding - the “As Is” or Achnacarry agreement. John Cadman for the Anglo-Persian Oil Co. and Walter Teagle president of Rockefeller’s Standard Oil were also present.
British and American oil majors agreed to accept the existing market divisions, end destructive competition, and to set a secret world cartel price.
By 1932, all 7 major Anglo-American companies “The Seven Sisters” had joined the Achnacarry cartel — Esso; Mobil; Gulf Oil; Texaco; Standard of California; Royal Dutch Shell; and Anglo-Persian Oil Co.


*Wall Street crash, Montagu Norman, Creditanstalt – WW II*
In 1929, governor of the Bank of England Montagu Norman asked the governor of the New York Federal Reserve Bank, George Harrison, to raise U.S. interest rate levels. This later caused the Wall Street stock market crash in October 1929.

In 1931, France ordered its banks to cut short-term credit lines to Creditanstalt, following rumours of a run on the deposits of Creditanstalt (owned by the Rothschild family) broke in the Vienna press, in May 1931, this toppled the fragile Creditanstalt and a credit crisis shook all of Europe.
The man who controlled US monetary policy at the time, former Morgan banker Benjamin Strong, an intimate personal friend of Britain’s Montagu Norman, met with Volpi and the Bank of Italy governor, Bonaldo Stringher, to dictate the Italian “stabilisation” program. The ensuing banking crisis, economic depression and the tragic developments in Austria and Germany were dictated virtually to the letter by Montagu Norman of the Bank of England, the governor of the New York Federal Reserve, George Harrison, and the house of Morgan and friends in Wall Street.

Capital began to flow out of Germany in ever greater amounts. On the demand of Montagu Norman and George Harrison, the new Reichsbank President Hans Luther imposed rigorous credit austerity and tightening in the German capital markets to let the collapse of the large German banks continue.
By July 1931, some 2 months after the collapse of the Vienna Creditanstalt, the Basle Nationalzeitung reported that the Danat-Bank was “in difficulties”, which caused a full panic run so it also collapsed.

After their first meeting in 1924 until Norman’s death in 1945, Hjalmar Schacht and governor of the Bank of England Montagu Norman were close friends.
In 1931, the German Alfred Rosenberg travelled to Britain to meet the editor in chief of the influential London Times, Geoffrey Dawson, that gave Hitler invaluable positive publicity. More important were his meetings with Montagu Norman and Henri Deterding. The introduction to Norman came from Hjalmar Schacht.
The final London visit of Alfred Rosenberg was in May 1933, he went directly to the country home in Ascot of chairman of Shell “Sir” Henri Deterding, arguably the world’s most influential businessman. Royal Dutch Shell secretly had intimate contact with, and provided support to the German Nazis.
In early 1933, Montagu Norman quickly strengthened the Hitler government with vital Bank of England credit. Norman also visited to Berlin in May 1934 to arrange further secret financial stabilisation for the Nazi regime. Hitler made Norman’s friend Schacht both his minister of economics and president of the Reichsbank.

_For more on who brought Adolf Hitler to power in Germany: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...php?f=7&t=1340_


Continued following post...

----------


## Firestarter

*Iran 1941-1954 -* *Mossadegh and the Shah*
  Britain, through its Anglo-Iranian Oil Company, retained a stranglehold on Iran throughout the first half of the 20th century.
During the Second World War, Stalin’s Soviet Union assisted Britain to invade Iran. A month after British and Russian forces occupied Iran in August 1941, the Shah abdicated in favour of his son, Mohammed Reza Pahlevi, who was disposed to accommodate the Anglo-Russian occupation.
Tens of thousands of Iranians died of hunger while 100,000 Russian and 70,000 British and Indian troops were given priority in supplies.
General M. Norman Schwarzkopf (father of the commander of the US forces in the 1990–91 Desert Storm) trained  Iranian national police force during a six-year period, until 1948.

Russia was granted an exclusive oil concession in the northern part of Iran bordering Azerbaijan, while Royal Dutch Shell got another concession. In the midst of selling Iran to the oil vultures, in December 1944 the Iranian leader, Dr. Mohammed Mossadegh, introduced a bill in the Iranian parliament which would prohibit oil negotiations with foreign countries.
The resolution passed, but it didn’t decide on the concession of the Anglo-Iranian Oil Company in southern Iran, from all the way back in 1901.

In 1947, the government of Iran suggested that the original concession must be changed according to the principles of justice and fairness, so that the Anglo-Iranian Oil Co. would increase the share paid to the government of Iran that was only 8%. Britain flatly refused to meet Iran even half way.
In April 1951, Mossadegh became prime minister and his nationalisation plan was finally approved by the Majlis on 28 April 1951. Britain promptly threatened retaliation and within days British naval forces arrived near Abadan. In September 1951, Britain declared full economic sanctions against Iran, including an embargo against Iranian oil shipments as well as a freeze of Iranian assets in British banks. The British embargo was joined by all the major Anglo-American oil companies. Prospective buyers of nationalised Iranian oil were warned that they would face legal action on the grounds that a compensation agreement had not yet been signed with Anglo-Iranian Oil Co.
Iran oil revenues, plummeted from $400 million in 1950 to less than $2 million between July 1951 and the fall of Mossadegh in August 1953. Britain brought the case be brought before the World Court for arbitration, but Mossadegh, himself a lawyer, argued his  case successfully, and on 22 July 1952 the Court denied Britain jurisdiction.

In May 1953, US President Dwight Eisenhower, turned down Mossadegh’s request for economic aid, on advice of his secretary of state John Foster Dulles and CIA director Allen Dulles. On August 10, Allen Dulles met with the US ambassador to Tehran, Loy Henderson, and the Shah’s sister in Switzerland.
In 1953, after a five-year absence, Gen. Norman Schwarzkopf, Sr. arrived in Tehran to see “old friends”. He promised army generals he had earlier trained power after a successful coup against Mossadegh. Under code name Operation AJAX, the CIA with British SIS overthrew of Mohammed Mossadegh in August 1953.
The young Reza Shah Pahlevi returned to power, and economic sanctions were lifted.

In April 1954, the Anglo-American companies, joined by France’s state-owned CFP, started negotiations with the government of Iran to secure a 25-year agreement for exploitation of oil on 100,000 square miles of Iranian territory.
British Petroleum (previously named Anglo-Iranian Oil) was given 40% of the old d’Arcy concession; Royal Dutch Shell got 14%; the major US oil companies divided 40% of the oil between them; and France’s CFP got 6%.


*Enrico Mattei - ENI*
One European company expressed interest in purchasing oil from Mossadegh’s nationalized oil supply. It was Italy’s Ente Natzionale Idrocarburi (ENI) of Enrico Mattei that was founded in February 1953.

In 1955, Mattei successful negotiated a share of the oil of Egypt’s Sinai Peninsula with Egypt’s new leader, Gamal Abdel Nasser, which by 1961 had grown into a considerable 2.5 million tons per year of crude oil.
In August 1957, Mattei made a deal with the Shah - he offered an unprecedented 75% of total profits to the National Iranian Oil Company, with ENI (only) 25%. The new joint venture Société Irano-Italienne des Pétroles (SIRIP), got the 25-year exclusive right to explore and develop some 8,800 square miles of promising petroleum prospects in non-allocated regions in Iran.

By 1958, total proceeds from ENI’s Italian natural gas sales alone topped $75 million per year. Instead of spending precious Italian dollar reserves on imported oil and coal.
Between 1959 and 1961, gasoline prices in Italy dropped 25%, which significantly aided Italy’s post-war economic revival.

On 27 October 1962, under suspicious circumstances a private airplane crashed after taking off from Sicily en route to Milan killing Enrico Mattei, who was on his way to make deals with Iran, Egypt and the Soviet Union for oil supply.
He had already signed agreements with Morocco, Sudan, Tanzania, Ghana, India and Argentina. At the time of his death, Mattei had been preparing a trip to meet with the president John F. Kennedy, who was then pressing the US oil companies to reach an agreement with Mattei.


*From Bretton Woods to 1968  - Gold fixed dollar*
The US came out as the “world leader” from WW II.
A little known fact of the 1944 Bretton Woods deal was the creation of a gold exchange system. Under this system, each member country’s national currency was connected to the US dollar. The dollar rate was permanently fixed at $35 per ounce of gold.

From 1947 on, the Marshall plan was used by Western Europe to buy oil, supplied primarily by US oil companies, more than 10% of all Marshall aid. Between 1945 and 1948, they more than doubled the price  of oil from $1.05 per barrel to $2.22 per barrel.
There were huge differences in the prices, at the time Greece paid $8.30 per ton for fuel oil, Britain paid only $3.95 per ton.

In late 1957, the US underwent the first deep post-war economic recession, which lasted into the mid 1960s.
While Europe was forced to pay excessively high interest rates to attract US dollars, as the dollar price was fixed, the US lowered its interest rates. Investors grabbed up “cheap” industrial companies in Western Europe, South America or Asia for higher profits abroad, as dollars flowed out of the US.
From 1957 to 1965, US annual net capital export into Western Europe mushroomed from less than $25 billion to more than $47 billion. Between 1962 and 1965, US corporations earned 12 to 14% on their investments in Western Europe.

JFK proposed a new bill to impose a tax of up to 15% on American capital invested abroad. When it finally passed in September 1964, they had made a seemingly innocent amendment, which exempted one country — British colony Canada! Montreal and Toronto thereby became the centres for an enormous loophole which ensured that the US dollar outflow continued, through London-controlled financial institutions.
Bank loans made by foreign branches of US banks to foreign residents were also exempt from the new US tax. So US banks quickly established branches in London and other major cities across the globe.

The City of London attracted the world’s financial flows with highest interest rates of any major industrial nation throughout the mid 1960s.
In 1961, the US, Britain, France, Germany, Italy, Holland, Belgium, Sweden, Canada and Japan agreed to pool reserves in a special fund, the gold pool, to be administered in London by the Bank of England. The US Federal Reserve contributed only half the costs of continuing to maintain the world price of gold at the artificially low $35 per ounce price of 1934.
Financial speculators by the second half of 1967 were selling pounds and buying dollars to buy commercial gold in all possible markets from Frankfurt to Pretoria, sparking a steep rise in the market price of gold, in contrast to the $35 per ounce official US dollar price.
It appeared that even 80 tons of sold gold on the London market wasn’t enough to keep the fixed dollar price of Bretton Woods intact. On 18 November 1967, Britain announced a 14% devaluation of the pound from $2.80 to $2.40, the first devaluation since 1949. Once the pound had been devalued, speculative pressures immediately turned to the US dollar. International holders of dollars went to the gold discount window at the New York Federal Reserve and demanded their rightful gold in exchange.
The market price of gold rose even further. By the end 1967, Washington’s gold stock had declined another $1 billion to only $12 billion.

In January 1967, French president De Gaulle’s principal economic adviser, Jacques Rueff, came to London to propose raising the official price of gold. The US and Britain refused to hear such arguments, which would have meant a de facto devaluation of their currencies. The US and British press, led by the London Economist, attacked the French policy.
On 31 January 1967, a new law came into effect in France which allowed unlimited convertibility for the French franc.
Then France withdrew from the Group of Ten gold pool. France immediately became the target of riots, first by leftist students in Strasbourg, soon followed by students all over France. In coordination with the political unrest, US and British investment houses started a panic run on the French franc, cashing in francs for gold, draining the French gold reserves by almost 30% by the end of 1968.
Within a year, De Gaulle was out of office and France wasn’t a threat anymore.
 In April 1968, a special meeting of the Group of Ten was convened in Stockholm where US officials unveiled the new “paper gold” substitute plan through the IMF, the so-called Special Drawing Rights (SDRs).


*The oil inflation of 1973 – creating the petrodollar*
In 1969, the US economy was again in a recession. In 1970, US interest rates were sharply lowered. As a consequence, speculative “hot money” sought higher short-term profits in Europe and elsewhere. As interest rates continued to drop, these outflows reached huge dimensions, totalling $20 billion.
In May 1971, the US recorded its first monthly trade deficit, triggering a virtually international panic sell-off of the US dollar.

On 15 August 1971, President Nixon formally suspended dollar convertibility into gold, effectively putting the world fully onto a dollar standard with no backing. The US also formally devalued the dollar a mere 8% to $38 per fine ounce gold.
The real architects of the Nixon strategy were the influential City of London merchant banksters, including: Edmond de Rothschild, Sir Siegmund Warburg, and Jocelyn Hambro, who saw a “golden” opportunity in Nixon’s dissolution of the Bretton Woods gold standard.

In 1972, the  massive capital outflows of dollars to Japan and Europe continued. In 12 February 1973, Nixon announced a second devaluation of the dollar, of another 10% to $42.22 per ounce (where it remains to this day).
Between February and March 1973, the value of the US dollar against the German Deutschmark dropped another 40%.

In May 1973, the Bilderberg Group met at Saltsjöbaden, Sweden, the secluded island resort of the Swedish Wallenberg banking family. At his meeting of 84 high ranking members of international crime, Walter Levy outlined a ‘scenario’ for a drastic increase in OPEC petroleum revenues. He projected an OPEC Middle East oil revenue rise.
See 2 excerpts from the confidential protocol of the 1973 meeting of the Bilderberg group in Sweden. There was discussion about the danger that “_inadequate control of the financial resources of the oil producing countries could completely disorganize and undermine the world monetary system_”.
The second excerpt speaks of “_huge increases of imports from the Middle East. The cost of these imports would rise tremendously_”.


The purpose was not to prevent the oil price shock, but plan it in a process that US Secretary of State Kissinger later called “recycling the petrodollar flows”. Since 1945, world oil had been priced in dollars. A sudden sharp increase in the price of oil, therefore meant an equal increase in world demand for US dollars to pay for that necessary oil.

Bilderberg policy used a global oil embargo, to create a 400% increase in world oil prices. On 6 October 1973, Egypt and Syria invaded Israel, igniting the Yom Kippur War.
The events surrounding the outbreak of the October War were secretly orchestrated by Washington and London, using the powerful secret diplomatic channels developed by Nixon’s national security adviser, Henry Kissinger. US intelligence reports, including intercepted communications from Arab officials confirming the build-up for war, were suppressed by Kissinger.
Washington didn’t permit Germany to remain neutral in the Middle East conflict, but hypocritical Britain clearly stated its neutrality, so avoided the Arab oil embargo.

On October 16, the Arab OPEC declared an embargo on all oil sales to the US  and the Netherlands for its support for Israel and raised the oil price from $3.01 to $5.11 per barrel (+70%). Following a meeting in Teheran on 1 January 1974, a second price increase of more than 100% brought OPEC benchmark oil prices to $11.65. Henry Kissinger secretly put up to the Shah of Iran to arrange this.
President Nixon was kept busy with the “Watergate affair”, leaving Henry Kissinger as de facto president. When in 1974 the Nixon White House sent a senior official to the US Treasury in order to devise a strategy to force OPEC into lowering the oil price, he was bluntly turned away.
In August 1971, Nixon had established a secret accord with the Saudi Arabian Monetary Agency (SAMA) that was finalised in February 1975. Under the terms of the agreement, a sizeable part of the huge rise in Saudi oil revenue would be invested in financing the US government deficits.
In 1974, 70% of the additional OPEC oil revenue, $57 billion, at least 60% went directly to financial institutions in the US and Britain.

The most severe impact of the oil crisis in the US was felt in New York City. New York was forced to slash spending for roadways, bridges, hospitals and schools in order to service their bank debt, and to lay off tens of thousands of city workers.
Bankruptcies and unemployment across Europe rose to alarming levels. As Germany’s imported oil costs increased by 17 billion Deutschmarks in 1974. By June 1974 the oil crisis had resulted in the collapse of Germany’s Herstatt-Bank and a crisis in the Deutschmark as a result. It resulted in a million unemployed Germans.
In May 1974, Willy Brandt offered his resignation to Federal President Heinemann, who then appointed Helmut Schmidt as chancellor.

In 1973, India had a positive balance of trade. But in 1974, India had total foreign exchange reserves of $629 million which couldn’t pay for the annual oil import bill of 1,241 million.
In 1974, Sudan, Pakistan, the Philippines, Thailand and most countries in Africa and Latin America faced gaping deficits in their balance of payments.
In 1974, developing countries had a total trade deficit of $35 billion, 4 times as large as in 1973 (precisely in proportion to the oil price increase). In the early 1970s, the account deficit of all developing countries was (only) some $6 billion per year.

The major New York and London banks, and the Seven Sisters oil multinationals benefitted. In 1974, Exxon overtook General Motors as the largest US corporation in gross revenues. Her “sisters”, including Mobil, Texaco, Chevron and Gulf, were not far behind.
Chase Manhattan, Citibank, Manufacturers Hanover, Bank of America, Barclays, Lloyds, Midland Bank all enjoyed the windfall profits of the oil crisis.
In a strange twist, the American David Mulford became director and principal investment adviser of the SAMA, the largest OPEC oil producer.
Basically the post-war Bretton Woods gold exchange system was replaced by the highly unstable petroleum-based dollar exchange system, the “petrodollar standard”.

The year 1975 witnessed the first major decline in world trade since the end of the war in 1945, a drop of 6%.
While industrial countries had experienced a slow recovery from the initial oil shock, the developing economies deteriorated even further in 1975. In 1976, the account deficit of all developing countries rose to $42 billion. Private US and European banks were glad to lend to these countries.
Foreign debts of the developing countries expanded some five-fold, from $130 billion in 1973, before the first oil shock, to some $550 billion by 1981, and to over $612 billion by 1982, according to the IMF.

In August 1976, the 85 non-aligned “developing” states countries tried  after the Colombo meeting to fight for “A fair and just economic development”. The UN was chosen as the arena where the “developing” countries explained their demands.
Share prices for US banks began to fall, especially those most involved in Eurodollar lending to the developing countries: Citicorp, Morgan Guaranty, Bankers Trust and Chase Manhattan. The Federal Reserve Bank was forced to intervene to support the falling dollar.
One by one, the advocates of Third World development were removed from the seats of domestic power. In February 1977, PM Indira Gandhi of India was forced into elections and was ousted by March. Sri Lanka paralyzed by a wave of strikes in early January 1977. By May 1977, Bandaranaike’s ruling Freedom Party was gone from power. In 1977, Bhutto was overthrown in a military coup led by General Zia ul-Haq. Before his death by hanging, Bhutto accused US Secretary of State Henry Kissinger of being behind his overthrow. On 14 February 1978, in Guyana, Frederick Willswas forced to resign. 


*Ayatollah Khomeini – Thatcher economics, the IMF in the 1980s*
In 1975, the CFR, under the direction of New York attorney Cyrus Vance, drafted a series of policy blueprints for the 1980s. The CFR called “_A degree of “controlled disintegration” in the world economy is a legitimate objective for the 1980’s_”.

In 1978, the Shah’s government of Iran and British Petroleum were “negotiating” on the renewal of the 25-year oil extraction agreement. In October 1978, the talks had collapsed over the British “offer” that demanded exclusive rights to Iran’s future oil output.
In November 1978, President Carter named the Bilderberg group’s George Ball, a member of the Trilateral Commission, to head a special White House Iran task force under the National Security Council’s Zbigniew Brzezinski.

Robert Bowie from the CIA was one of the lead “case officers” in the new CIA-led coup against the Shah that they had placed into power in 1953. US security advisers to the Shah’s Savak secret police implemented a policy of ever more brutal repression, to maximize antipathy against the Shah. At the same time, the Carter administration began protesting abuses of “human rights” under the Shah.
The BBC’s Persian-language broadcasts, drummed up hysteria against the regime in exaggerated reporting of incidents of protest against the Shah and gave Ayatollah Khomeini a full propaganda platform inside Iran.
The Shah fled in January 1979, and by February Khomeini had been flown into Tehran to proclaim the establishment of his theocratic state.

Iran’s oil exports to the world were suddenly cut off, some 3 million barrels per day. Curiously, Saudi Arabian production in January 1979 also cut some 2 million barrels per day.
Unusually low reserves of oil held by the “Seven Sisters” oil multinationals contributed to the oil price shock, with prices for crude oil soaring from a level of some $14 per barrel in 1978 towards $40 per barrel for some grades of crude on the spot market. The ensuing energy crisis in the US was a major factor in bringing about Carter’s defeat in the presidential election a year later.
Despite the fact that an oil price of $40 per barrel represented a dramatic increase in dollar terms, the media hysteria over the “incompetent” Carter administration, led to a further weakening of the dollar.
Since early 1978, the dollar had already dropped more than 15% against the German mark and other major currencies. In September 1978, the dollar fell in a near panic collapse when it was reported that Saudi’s central bank SAMA had begun liquidating billions of dollars of US treasury bonds.
The oil price shocks in 1973 and 1979, which had raised the price of the world’s basic energy by 1,300% in 6 years, had understandably caused inflation.

British PM Margaret Thatcher, insisted that the 18% inflation in Britain had been caused by government deficit spending, carefully ignoring the 140% increase in the price of oil since the fall of Iran’s Shah. In June 1979, a month Thatcher had become PM, the UK’s chancellor of the exchequer, Sir Geoffrey Howe, began raising base rates for the banking system a staggering five percentage points, from 12% to 17%in only 12 weeks. The Bank of England simultaneously began to cut the money supply, to ensure that interest rates remained high.
Director of the Federal Reserve Paul Volcker followed Britain’s example to “fix” this inflation by cutting credit to banks, consumers and the economy. US interest rates on the Eurodollar market soared from 10% to 16% and 20% in a matter of weeks. Government spending was savagely cut in order to reduce “monetary inflation”.
In March 1980, President Carter had signed into law the “_Depository Institutions Deregulation and Monetary Control Act_” that empowered Volcker’s Federal Reserve to impose reserve requirements on banks, ensuring that his credit choke succeeded.

Businesses went bankrupt, families were unable to buy new homes, long-term investment in power plants, subways, railroads and other infrastructure came to a grinding a halt. Unemployment in Britain doubled, from 1.5 million to 3 million in Thatcher’s first 18 months as Prime Minister.
Inflation was indeed being “squeezed” as the world economy was plunged into the deepest depression since the 1930s – this was labelled the “Thatcher revolution”. And the dollar began an extraordinary 5-year ascent.
The international financial interests of the City of London and the powerful oil companies, chiefly Shell and British Petroleum, were the intended beneficiaries. British Petroleum and Royal Dutch Shell exploited the astronomical price of $36 or more per barrel for their North Sea oil.
Also exchange controls on the big City banks were removed, so that instead of capital being invested in rebuilding Britain’s rotten industry base, funds flowed out to real estate in Hong Kong or lucrative loans to Latin America
The radical monetarism of Thatcher and Volcker spread like a cancer. With interest rates of 17-20% any “normal” investment was simply not profitable.

Six months after Thatcher took office, Ronald Reagan was elected president of the US, with Vice President George H.W. Bush in control.
Reagan had been tutored while governor of California by the guru of monetarism, Milton Friedman. Reagan kept Milton Friedman as an unofficial adviser on economic policy. His administration was filled with disciples of Friedman’s radical monetarism, following the same radical measures earlier imposed by Friedman to destroy the economy of Chile under Pinochet’s military dictatorship.

As the average cost of their petroleum imports, rose some 140% in US dollars, developing countries this time around were faced with the situation that the dollar itself was also rising rapidly, because of both the high US interest rates and the higher oil price.
All Eurodollar loans to these countries were fixed at a specified premium over and above the given London Inter-Bank Offered Rate (LIBOR). This LIBOR rate was a “floating” rate, which rose from an average of 7% in early 1978 to almost 20% in early 1980. 
The creditor banks, following a closed-door meeting in England’s Ditchley Park that fall, created a creditors’ cartel of leading banks, headed by the New York and London banks, later called the Institute for International Finance or the Ditchley Group. The private banks “socialised” their lending risks to the taxpaying public, but kept the profits for themselves.
This was an almost exact copy of what the New York bankers did after 1919 against Germany and the rest of Europe under the Dawes Plan. 

Out of $270 billion loaned by Latin America between 1976 and 1981, only 8.4% actually arrived in the countries. In 1979, a net sum of $40 billion flowed from the “rich” North to the “poor” South. In 1983, this flow had reversed with $6 billion from the “developing” countries to the industrialised countries, since then the amount has risen steadily, to approximately $30 billion a year.
In August 1982, large Third World debtor nations refused to pay, but the IMF simply pressured them to sign “debt work-outs” with the leading private banks, often led by Citicorp or Chase Manhattan of New York. The IMF “medicine” was invariably the same: the victim debtor country was told to slash domestic imports to the bone, cut the national budget, quit state subsidies for food and other necessities, and devalue the national currency in order to make its exports “attractive”.
Between 1980 and 1986, a group of 109 debtor countries, paid to creditors in interest on foreign debts alone $326 billion; repayment of principal on the same debts totalled another $332 billion. They were paying $658 billion on what originally had been a debt of $430 billion and on top of that these 109 countries still owed the creditors $882 billion in 1986!
Total foreign debt of the developing countries, rose from just over $839 billion in 1982 to almost $1,300 billion by 1987. Virtually all this increase was due to the added burden of “refinancing” the unpayable old debt.

During the 1980s, the “developing“ nations transferred a total of $400 billion into the US alone. Capital flight from Third World countries into the “safe haven” of the US and other industrialised countries amounted to at least another $123 billion in the decade up to 1985. Large banks, like Citicorp, Chase Manhattan, Morgan Guaranty and Bank of America, were bringing in flight capital assets of some $100–120 billion. The annual return for the New York and London banks on their Latin American flight capital business, was 70% on average. The very same “developing” countries were forced into brutal domestic austerity to “stabilise” the currency.
These profits allowed the Reagan administration to finance the largest “peacetime” deficits in world history, while falsely claiming “the world’s longest peacetime recovery”. As exports to Latin America came to a grinding halt, there was a devastating loss of US jobs and exports.

President Ronald Reagan in August 1981 signed the largest tax reduction bill in post-war history. In the summer 1982, Paul Volcker decreased interest rate levels. This was followed by a speculative bonanza in real estate, stocks, oil wells in Texas or Colorado. As the Federal Reserve’s interest rates went lower, the fever grew hotter. “Cheap” debt was the new fashion. Within 5 years, the US transformed from the world’s largest creditor to becoming a debtor nation, for the first time since 1914.
While this turned young stock brokers into multimillionaires, the real living standard for “normal” Americans steadily decreased, while that of a minority rose as never before. Families went into record levels of debt for buying houses, cars, video recorders. Government went into debt to finance the huge loss of tax revenue and the expanded Reagan defence build-up.
By 1983, annual government deficits began to climb to an unheard-of level of $200 billion. The national debt expanded, along with the deficits, and paying Wall Street bond dealers and their clients record sums in interest income. Interest payments on the total debt by the U.S. government almost tripled in 6 years, from $52 billion in 1980, to more than $142 billion by 1986 (equal to one-fifth of all government revenue).
Money kept flowing in from Germany, from Britain, from Holland, from Japan, to take advantage of the high dollar and the speculative gains in real estate and stocks on the US markets.

Billions of dollars flowed out of the London-based Eurodollar banks to the accounts of developing country borrowers without a “lender of last resort” but the banks didn’t take any risk as the IMF enforced payment of the usurious debts through the most draconian austerity in history. The IMF was firmly controlled by the Anglo-American voting power.

Nationally controlled oil resources could have been the means for modernising Mexico.
In February 1982, the IMF dictated a series of Mexican peso devaluations to “spur exports”. By the first 30% devaluation, the private Mexican industry, which had borrowed dollars to finance investment, led by the once-powerful Alfa Group of Monterrey, was made bankrupt overnight.
In early 1982, the peso stood at 12 pesos for a dollar. By 1986, 862 Mexican pesos were needed to buy 1 dollar, and by 1989 the sum had climbed to 2,300 pesos. But Mexico’s total foreign debt, grew from some $82 billion to just under $100 billion by the end of 1985.
British and US multinationals set up child-labour sweatshops along the Mexican border with the US. These “maquiladores” employed Mexican children aged 14 or 15 for wages of 50 cents an hour, to produce goods for General Motors or Ford Motor Company or various US electrical companies. Of course the IMF agreed with this child labour!

The same process was repeated in Argentina, Brazil, Peru, Venezuela, most of black Africa, including Zambia, Zaire and Egypt, and large parts of Asia. 
Until the 1980s, black Africa remained 90% dependent on raw materials export for financing its development. In the early 1980s, the world dollar price of these raw materials came tumbling down. By 1987, raw materials prices had fallen to the lowest levels since the Second World War, about the level of 1932 (when there was also a deep world economic depression).
In 1982, these African countries owed creditor banks in the US, Europe and Japan some $73 billion. By the end of the 1980s, through debt “rescheduling” and various IMF interventions, this had more than doubled, to $160 billion. This was about the sum these countries would have earned at a stable export price level.

The incredible high inflation rates during the early part of the 1980s, typically 12–17%, dictated the conditions of investment returns. A fast and huge gain was needed.
In 1985, the US economic situation threatened the future presidential ambitions of Vice President George H.W. Bush. This was reason for a “rescue” mission.
This time Saudi Arabia was used to run a “reverse oil shock” and flood the world oil market with “cheap” oil. The price of OPEC oil dropped from an average of nearly $26 to below $10 per barrel in only a couple of months in the spring of 1986. Wall Street economists proclaimed the final “victory”, while George Bush Sr. made a quiet trip to Riyadh in March 1986 to tell King Fahd that the oil price had gone down enough. Saudi Oil Minister Sheikh Zaki Yamani was fired for a scapegoat and oil prices stabilized at the “low” level of around $14–16 per barrel.

Speculation in real estate in the US continued at a record pace, while the stock market began a renewed climb to record highs. This 1986 oil-price collapse unleashed what was comparable to the 1927–29 phase in the US speculative bubble. Interest rates dropped even more dramatically, as money flowed in to make a “killing” on the New York stock markets.
A new financial perversion became fashionable on Wall Street, the ”leveraged buyout”. Boone Pickens with borrowed money - “junk bonds” - bought controlling stock in companies, like Union Oil of California, or Gulf Oil, that were many times more worth than he had. If he succeeded in taking over a huge company with “borrowed money”, his debt could be repaid, while making a handsome profit. If the company became bankrupt, his bonds were just “junk” paper.
During the last half of the 1980s, such actions consumed Wall Street and pushed the Dow upwards, driving corporations into the highest levels of debt since the 1930s depression. But this debt was not undertaken to invest in modern technology or new plant and equipment.

After President Reagan signed the new Garn–St. Germain Act into law, he enthusiastically told an audience of invited S&L bankers, “_I think we’ve hit the jackpot_”. The new law opened the doors of the S&Ls to financial abuses and speculative risks as never before. It also made S&L banks an ideal vehicle for “organised crime” to launder billions of dollars from the booming narcotics business.
Few noticed that it was the former firm of Reagan’s Treasury secretary Donald Regan, Merrill Lynch, whose Lugano office was implicated in laundering billions of dollars of heroin profits in the so-called “pizza connection”.
Life insurance companies, began to speculate in real estate during the 1980s. By 1989, insurance companies were holding an estimated $260 billion of real estate on their books, in 1980 this had been $100 billion. Then in late 1980, real estate collapsed, forcing failures of insurance companies for the first time in post-war history.

On 19 October 1987, the bubble burst. On that day the Dow Jones Index collapsed more than in any single day in history, by 508 points. Nakasone pressed the Bank of Japan and the Ministry of Finance to assist. Japanese interest rates fell lower, and lower, making US stocks, bonds and real estate appear “cheap” by comparison. Billions of dollars flowed out of Tokyo into the United States. During 1988, the dollar remained strong and Bush was able to secure his election as president. The plan of the new Bush administration was to direct pressures onto US allies for “burden sharing” of the huge US debt.
The Thornburgh Doctrine had stipulated that the FBI and Justice Department had authority to act on foreign territory. President Bush quickly showed himself to be a “tough guy”, by invading the tiny Panama, in his first year as President, December 1989. 

From 1979, when Paul Volcker had begun his monetary shock, to 1988 the government recorded Americans below the poverty level went from 24 million to 32 million Americans (an increase of more than 30%). Costs of American health care, rose to the highest levels ever, and as a share of GNP, to double that of the UK.
In the 1980s, the vital public infrastructure of the US collapsed: highways cracked; bridges became structurally unsound and even collapsed; in areas like Pittsburgh, water systems became contaminated; hospitals in major cities fell into disrepair; housing stock for the less wealthy decayed dramatically.
Total private and public debt of the US in the 1980s went from $3,873 billion to $10 trillion by the end of the decade.
Thatcher’s eleven-year as PM of Britain was equally disastrous. Real estate speculation and the financial services of the City of London increased enormously, while Thatcher’s economic policy had severely restricted industrial investment, and modernisation of the nation’s deteriorating public infrastructure.


William Engdahl – _A Century of War; Anglo-American Oil Politics and the New World Order_ (first published in 1992, but updated since): http://www.takeoverworld.info/pdf/En...f_War_book.pdf
------------------------------------------------------------------


Understandably  there are important events missing from the book (with “only” 270  pages). I’ve also deleted lots of information, and even with these  omissions this post is “too” long...

@goldenequity I’m afraid I haven’t watched the complete interview. 

Following is a recent interview with William Engdahl (44:33): https://soundcloud.com/21wire/featur...ancial-warfare

----------


## Firestarter

> DESTROYING MOLDAVA BY NATIONAL BANK
> According to economic expert Gheorghe Costandachi the National Bank of Moldova (NBM) is intentionally destroying the economy. There are enormous quantities of liquidity in banks, but the NBM majors the mandatory reserve rates which will effectively make loans impossible. Such a strategy is pushing the economy to a grinding halt. The problems become even greater when Moldova also has to repay the disappeared $1 billion.
> After the economy crashes the rich (foreign) investors (=bankers) can buy the economy pennies for dollars, while Moldova remains poor. The NBM governor could have stopped the robbery of $1 billion, but didn’t intervene. In Ukraine, the minimum wage is $240 a month, while Moldova lives impoverished at $85 in 2012 American dollars: http://jurnal.md/en/economic/2015/6/...nt-of-moldova/


They keep on removing stories that I’ve linked to; here’s an archived version of this story: *http://web.archive.org/web/201701251...nt-of-moldova/*

----------


## Firestarter

*William Engdahl - A Century of War Part II*

On 4 November, I ordered (a paper version of) the book by William Engdahl from Bol.com (maybe the biggest online shop in the Netherlands). On 10 November, I was informed that the book was delivered, and I had to pay within 2 weeks.
On 19 November the book was still not delivered, so I logged in to complain. This wasn’t the first time that something goes wrong when I order something from Bol.com...
I first got asked for the Order nr. The previous times that I complained, this wasn’t asked. Then I got the bizarre question for my emailadress, the third time this was explained “for verification” (I was logged in with my emailadress!).
Then they even got rude, insisting that the book had been delivered according to the “Track & Trace code” and demanding that I contact my neighbours. After the third time of this demand, I asked for the “Track & Trace code” and then immediately was asked if I would like to order the book again. After my third request for the “Track & Trace code”, it was finally given. When I looked it up on _Postnl.nl_ it wasn’t found.
I asked to cancel the payment order, to which I got answered that this isn’t possible. On my insisting that the book wasn’t delivered, I was asked if I want it “afboeken”, to which I answered “yes” (I’m not sure what this means).


In this post I’ll finish my summary of Engdahl’s excellent book on some of the wondeful work by the IMF in the 1990s....


*Destroying Asia’s tigers*
The G-7 meeting in September 1985 at the Plaza Hotel was designed to bring the overvalued dollar down to manageable levels. The Bank of Japan, at the request of Washington, cut interest rates down to 2.5% in 1987, where it remained until May 1989. At first, instead of more Japanese purchases of US goods, investors won big on the rising Nikkei stock market, creating a colossal bubble, also of real estate prices. Stock prices rose at least 40% annually, while real-estate prices in and around Tokyo ballooned with an increase of around 90%.
After the yen rose from 250 to only 149 yen to a dollar, Japanese capital flowed into US real estate, US government bonds and US stocks, thereby aiding the presidential election of George H.W. Bush.

In 1988, the world’s greatest stock and real-estate bubble had been created with the Nikkei index rising 300% in only 3 years since the Plaza accord. The nominal value of all stocks listed on the Nikkei stock exchange accounted for more than 42% of the world stock value!
The major Wall Street investment banks, led by Morgan Stanley and Salomon Bros., used exotic new derivatives and financial instruments to turn the decline of the Tokyo market into a near panic sell-off, as the Wall Street bankers made a killing by put options in Nikkei stocks. By March 1990, the Nikkei had lost 23%, more than $1 trillion from its peak, within months, Japanese stocks had declined nearly $5 trillion.

East Asia had been built up during the 1970s and especially the 1980s by Japanese state development aid, large private investments and MITI support. In east Asia during the 1980s, a high worker productivity and economic growth rates of 7–8% per year were normal, leading to an overall rise in the standard of living in Asia.
In January 1990, Japan’s Prime Minister Kaifu travelled to West Europe, Poland and Hungary, to discuss the economic development of the former communist countries of East Europe. In early 1990, President Bush Sr sent defense secretary Dick Cheney to Tokyo to “discuss” drastic US troop reductions in a thinly disguised form of blackmail.

Now the countries in East Asia were told to open their markets to foreign capital flows and short-term foreign lending. Between 1994 and May 1997, bubbles in luxury real estate, stock values and other assets were made by a sudden flood of foreign dollars.
Rothschild agent George Soros, head of Quantum Fund, acting in secrecy, was armed with an undisclosed credit line from a group of international banks including Citigroup. They gambled that Thailand would be forced to devalue the baht and break from its peg to the dollar. In May 1997, Soros, Julian Robertson (head of the Tiger Fund and reportedly also of the Long-Term Capital Management hedge fund, whose management included former Federal Reserve deputy David Mullins), unleashed a huge speculative attack on the Thai currency and stocks. By June, Thailand was forced to float the baht and ask the IMF for “help”. Swiftly the same hedge funds and banks crashed the Philippines, Indonesia and finally South Korea, making billions in the process.
The populations sank into chaos and poverty. While the east Asian countries had a combined account deficit of $33 billion in 1996 speculative money flowed in. In 1998–1999, it rose to $87 billion. By 2002, it peaked at $200 billion. Most of that money returned to the US in the form of Asian central bank purchases of US Treasury debt, effectively financing Washington policies.


*Destroying Yugoslavia*
Even before the fall of the Berlin Wall, Washington and the IMF were working “shock therapy” in Yugoslavia. In 1989, the IMF demanded that prime minister Ante Markovic would structurally reform the economy.
In 1990, the Yugoslavian GDP sank with 7.5%, and another 15% in 1991. The IMF ordered wages to be frozen at 1989 levels, while inflation rose dramatically, leading to a fall in real earnings of 41% by the first half of 1990. By 1991, prices had risen with more than 140%.
To make matters worse, the IMF ordered full convertibility of the dinar and “freeing” interest rates.

The living standard of Serbs, Kosovans, Bosnians, Croats and others declined dramatically. The IMF explicitly prevented the Yugoslav government from obtaining credit from its own central bank, crippling the ability of the central government to finance social and other programs.
This led to the formal declaration of independence by Croatia and Slovenia in June 1991. In 1992, Washington imposed a total embargo on Yugoslavia, freezing all trade and plunging the economy into chaos, with hyperinflation and 70% unemployment as the result.

In a June 1990 EU summit, Dutch prime minister Ruud Lubbers proposed a European energy community, to bind the countries of the “European Economic Community with the USSR and the countries of Central and Eastern Europe”. In 1995, the EU had initiated the Interstate Oil and Gas Transport to Europe (INOGATE) program, “to promote the security of energy supplies”.
In February 1999, just before the Clinton administration began bombing Serbia, EU commissioner Hans van der Brock stated as the goal of INOGATE: “_to help free the huge gas and oil reserves of the Caspian Basin by overcoming … bottlenecks which have impeded access to local and European markets_”.
A pipeline route, Albanian Macedonian Bulgarian Oil Pipeline Corp. (AMBO), backed by the US government and First Boston Bank, had been on hold for several years. Before it could move ahead, Washington decided it had to get rid of the Milosevic regime obstacle. Thousands of tons of bombs later, and after an estimated $40 billion of destruction to the economy and infrastructure, the Pentagon began construction of one of the largest US military bases in the world - Camp Bond Steel near Gnjilane in southeast Kosovo, for 3,000 soldiers. By 2001, Washington was in control of the Balkans.
In June 1999, when the bombing of Serbia was finished, the US government announced it was funding a feasibility study for the AMBO pipeline. The AMBO feasibility study was done by Halliburton Corporation’s Brown & Root, when Dick Cheney was chairman. The US ambassador to the UK from 2001 to 2004, William Farish, a trusted friend of the Bush family and heir to the Standard Oil fortune, admitted that the oil riches of the Caspian area was a major reason for American interest in the Balkans.

For more information on the destruction of Yugoslavia: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...oros-amp-Mabel


*Destroying Eastern Europe – IMF*
Mikhail Gorbachev privately met with the Honecker communist leadership in East Germany, and more or less ordered them to give way to the popular movement for “freedom” sweeping East Germany. Within weeks, the old order in the DDR was swept aside in a popular revolution.
On 29 November 1989, days after the collapse of the Berlin Wall, Deutsche Bank head Alfred Herrhausen was blown up in his armoured car. Herrhausen was a key adviser to the Kohl government, who had told of his plans to turn East Germany into Europe’s most modern economic region in 10 years.

In July 1990, at a meeting of the G-7 industrial nations in Houston, Texas, US Secretary of State James Baker said: 


> We have agreed to ask the IMF … to undertake a detailed study of the Soviet economy … to make recommendations for its reform.


Harvard economists, like Jeffrey Sachs, were flown to Moscow to assist in the destruction of the old central state apparatus. In 1992, the IMF demanded a free float of the Russian ruble. Within a year, consumer prices had increased with 9,900%, while real wages fell with 84%. Industrial production fell to half its earlier level as inflation passed levels of 200%. Average life expectancy for men dropped to 57 years by 1994, the level of Bangladesh or Egypt.
IMF shock therapy was intended to create weak economies all around Russia, so that they had to depend on Western capital.

In 1996, the IMF provided Russia a $6 billion loan only if Anatoly Chubais was made minister for privatisation.
In 1997, George Washington University Professor Peter Reddaway wrote that Chubais had been accused in Russia of “_censoring the media, undermining democracy, engaging in dubious personal dealings, taking orders from Washington and building a criminalized form of capitalism_”. This was reason enough for deputy Treasury secretary Lawrence Summers to back him.

Ukranian agriculture was deregulated on IMF and World Bank demands.
In the late 1990s, the world oil prices had increased to more than $30 per barrel.
As a result of the IMF demands, the people were forced to buy local goods at dollar prices.The price of bread shot up by 300%, electricity with 600%, and public transportation with 900%. With sky-high electricity costs and no bank credit, state industries were forced into bankruptcy. Foreign speculators could pick up the economy at dirt-cheap prices.

Best of all, the oil and gas riches of the former Soviet Union could be scooped up by the US and British oil multinationals. In 1998, the IMF estimated that 17 Russian oil and gas companies, with a market value of at least $17 billion, had been sold by Chubais for $1.4 billion. Companies like Lukoil, Yukos, Sibneft and Sidanko were created.
The state gas monopoly Gazprom, the world’s largest gas producer, was worth about $119 billion; 60% of Gazprom was sold to private Russian groups for some $20 million.


William Engdahl – _A Century of War; Anglo-American Oil Politics and the New World Order_ (first published in 1992, but updated since): http://www.takeoverworld.info/pdf/En...f_War_book.pdf

----------


## devil21

I didn't receive your @devil21 notification from 11/11 but you can PM me now that I have some free inbox space.

----------


## Firestarter

*LaRouche – Ugly Truth About Milton Friedman*

In this post my summary of a book by Lyndon LaRouche “_… About Milton Friedman_”; it’s more a history lesson on British monetary policy destroying mankind than about Friedman, who won the Nobel Prize for economics in 1976.LaRouche also tries to give “his” ideas on sound economics, based on Charles de Gaulle’s economic adviser Jacques Rueff, who he had worked with, which I don’t subscribe to. It sounds to me that his whole idea is investments and government spending to “fix” the economy…


*Drugs, VOC, East-India
*The British Empire was founded on the opium trade, as Kalimtgis, Goldman, and Steinberg document in “_Dope, Inc._”: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6471898

The Jesuits reached the orient after the first Portuguese trade and military inroads at the end of the sixteenth century. When the Dutch drove the Portuguese out of Asian trade, they negotiated with the Jesuits on the Chinese trade. The Dutch took over the centuries-old dope-trading routes from the Portuguese, including opium between Canton, China's key port city, and Portuguese-controlled Macao.
The Dutch later negotiated an opium monopoly for north India with the Jesuit-influenced Mogul court. The monopoly permitted the Dutch to force Indian peasants to produce opium in exchange for taxes paid to the Mogul court.
A century later, the Dutch were shipping more than 100 tons of opium per year to Indonesia. The Dutch found opium "_a useful means for breaking the moral resistance of Indonesians_”. By 1659, the worldwide opium trade was second only to the spice trade.

In 1601, the (English) East India Company was founded that was dealing in opium by 1717. The East India Company only took over the opium trade after the British military victories in India in 1757 that put Bengal under British rule.
In 1784, Lord Shelburne started  the reorganisation that turned the East India Company into a looting organisation, with the help of the "free trade" flank against the US. This had been proposed in 1772 in Adam Smith's supposed economic masterpiece “_Wealth of Nations_” in 1776.
Shelburne sent David Hume and Adam Smith to France for Jesuit training and then paid to create a "theory" of free trade, which meant the narcotics trade. The Jesuits continued the tradition of the Delphic Cult of Apollo, which in turn drew on the "secrets" of the priesthood of Babylon.
This "economical science" didn’t start with Smith and Bentham, who worked for Shelburne, but with the Order of St. John's group of pet intellectuals, the physiocrats, who rewrote Chinese zero-growth economics, based on Chinese texts brought to Europe by the Jesuits; like the work of Confucius and Mencius.

Scottish mafioso Henry Dundas, Pitt's secretary of state and an early patron of Adam Smith, directed the Board of Control for the East India Company, and in 1787 wrote a master plan to extend the opium traffic into China.
In his Wealth of Nations, Smith urged the colonies to not enter into manufacturing, and above all not to keep British goods out. He wrote: 


> Were the Americans either by combination or by any other sort of violence, to stop the importation of European manufactures and by this giving a monopoly to such of their own countrymen as could manufacture the like goods, divert any considerable part of the capital into this employment, they would retard instead of accelerating the further increase in the value of their annual produce, and would obstruct instead of promoting the progress of their country toward real wealth and greatness. This would be still more the case, were they to attempt in the same manner to monopolize to themselves their whole exportation trade.


Britain used the the opium trade to conquer the USA. British banking families, including the Barings, who had intermarried with the Philadelphia Binghams, cut some Boston merchants in on the lucrative dope traffic to China. In 1816, John Jacob Astor was trading opium for the East India Company, and William Hathaway Forbes, of Boston, even joined the founding board of directors of the central opium bank, the Hongkong and Shanghai Bank. The Cabots, Lodges, Forbes, Cunninghams, and other leading Boston merchant families made their initial fortunes through Russell and Co., whose principal business were African slaves and opium to China.

The East India College at Haileyburg became the clearinghouse for the next generation of British economists, including James Mill, his son John Stuart Mill, David Ricardo, and Parson Thomas Malthus. Jeremy Bentham was their intellectual leader until his death in 1821. Pitt encouraged the 1798 publication of Malthus' “_Essay on Population_, which argued for the extermination of "useless eaters". John Maynard Keynes later praised Malthus' Essay as "_a work of youthful genius_"
Malthus became the Chair of History and Political Economy at Haileyburg. A generation of Malthusians was put into controlling positions for the opium traffic in Asia. In his 1819 “_Principles of Political Economy_”, Malthus elaborated his depopulation program into a zero-growth approach to economy. India was basically a laboratory for zero-growth doctrines.

By the 1830s, opium was the largest commodity in international trade.
Britain imported cotton from American plantations (which it backed during the Civil War); turned into textiles in British mills; and exported the textiles to India for opium- that was then sold to China.
Because it was owned by the Crown, the East India Company couldn’t trade opium in its own name. It used a set of "cut-outs", intermediaries, who exported opium to China covertly for the company. The East India Company used a network of private dope traders to found the Hongkong and Shanghai Bank in 1864.
India depended on opium for 30% of its exports, most of it to China. In British India, taxes on the opium trade provided almost 20% of total government revenues by 1880. Gross revenues from the opium traffic was about two thirds of the total exports from Britain from 1840 to 1890.
By the end of the nineteenth century, Britain was importing 50% more than it exported — £450 million in imports against £300 million in exports. It made up the difference through opium. In 1890, the value of the British opium revenues in China alone equalled the entire home trade deficit!


*Fabian Scoiety, Vienna, Chicago – zero growth in the 20th century
*In a nice Orwellian twist, British "free trade" really means trade warfare.
In 1892, the University of Chicago was started as the chief American project of the Fabian Society. It incorporated both the "right-wing" economics of the Cobden Clubs and Thorstein Veblen's imitation of Ruskin-Morris socialism from the outset. The new Chicago university, launched with funds from Rockefeller, Schiff, and Field, transferred the Oxford economic crookery to the shores of Lake Michigan. The Fabian Society’s Beatrice Webb was its real founder.
One of John Ruskin’s students in economics, George Bernard Shaw, founded the “anti-capitalist” Fabian Society with Sidney and Beatrice Webb. Under the patronage of Opium War PM Lord Palmerston, the Fabian leaders really followed Oxford economics. Shaw beat the drum for the master race in “_Man and Superman_” (1901) long before Adolf Hitler arrived on the scene.

In 1912, Wesley Clair Mitchell went to Vienna for additional studies and shared Bohm-Bawerk's classroom with future Soviet official Nikolai Bukharin. In 1914, Mitchell tried to prove that inflation and depression are "_not disruptions . . . but fluctuations systematically generated by economic organization itself_". Mitchell forgot to mention that every American depression until the Panic of 1907 was the direct result of contractions in loans available on the London market. Mitchell helped to draft the “Report of the National Monetary Commission” that became the Federal Reserve Act of 1913.
On the advice of banker Paul Warburg, Father of the Federal Reserve, President Woodrow Wilson named Bernard Baruch to create a War Industries Board, with powers similar to the present Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA). Bernard, grandson of B'nai B'rith founder Kuntner Baruch, was attorney for the Anglo-American Guggenheim firm and a personal friend of Winston Churchill.


*Mont Pelerin – right wing Fabians
*The Austrian School of monetarists later joined forces with Chicago in the Mont Pelerin Society and included Friedrich von Hayek and Ludwig von Mises. These products of the Viennese salons trained Milton Friedman's teachers, including the founder of the National Bureau of Economic Research, Wesley Clair Mitchell. Mitchell and his pupil, Milton Friedman, are really right-wing Fabians.
When Friedrich von Hayek gave the inaugural address of the Mont Pelerin Society in 1947, in his audience were most of Wesley Mitchell's boys: George Stigler, Henry Simons, Chicago professor Aaron Director and Milton Friedman (Director's brother-in-law).

The Mont Pelerin Society is never even mentioned in the newspapers but wields enormous power over the right wing of US politics. The Mont Pelerin Society is merely the economic arm of the "political" Pan-Europea Union that was co-founded by Otto von Habsburg. One of Von Habsburg's closest friends in the Mont Pelerin Society is William F. Buckley, Friedman's close collaborator throughout the 1960s.
Another Von Habsburg associate was the Nazis' puppet PM in wartime Hungary, Ferenc Nagy, who later founded the terrorist organisation Permindex (that was probably involved in the assassination of JFK).
In 1939, Von Hayek had already brought together the core for the Mont Pelerin Society under the name "Society for the Renovation of Liberalism".
In 1943, Von Hayek wrote the Mont Pelerin Society's founding document “_The Road to Serfdom_” in London. On the surface, Von Hayek shows the same concern for "individual liberty" against the "tyranny of the state" of Friedman, but behind the facade the policy recommendations lead to “serfdom” similar to feudal Europe.
 In 1946, Abba Lerner published “_The Economics of Control_”, advocating the totalitarian state in which the state controls each facet of economic life. Milton Friedman himself argued that Lerner's totalitarianism was only the mirror image of his own economics, that: "_totalitarian direction might achieve the same allocation of resources as a free price system_" and achieve "_a reasonable approximation of the economic optimum_".Mont Pelerin's European headquarters is directed by its secretary, Max von Thurn und Taxis, and by its president, Friedrich von Hayek. Von Hayek and Archduke Otto von Habsburg direct Mont Pelerin's German-speaking branch.

Milton Friedman became vice-president of Mont Pelerin. The Mont Pelerin Society's operatives infiltrate every “conservative” American institution. Besides Milton Friedman:
George Stigler of the University of Chicago, President of Mont Pelerin in 1980;
Glenn Campbell, and Martin Anderson, respectively director and economist of the Hoover Institution and both advisers to Ronald Reagan;
Robert M. Bleiberg, Barron's Magazine editor;
William F. Buckley, Jr., National Review editor;
Donald Kemmerer and John Exter, respectively president and board member of the National Committee on Monetary Reform;
Edward H. Levi, former US attorney general and Chicago professor;
Edwin McDowell, Wall Street Journal columnist;
Edwin J. Feulner, Jr., Heritage Foundation director;
William J. Baroody, Sr., American Enterprise Institute president.

The Marshall Plan's official target was to reduce European imports from the US from $3 billion in 1938 to $2.7 billion for 1952-1953 and $6.7 billion in 1947.
Under the direction of British treasury official Sir Eric Roll, Harlan Cleveland (in 1980, chairman of the Aspen Institute), and George Kennan's State Department planners, the Marshall Plan reduced America's exports to trifling levels compared to those of other industrial countries. Britain made the US into a rentier instead of an industrial power.


*From Nixon to Carter and Reagan
*Milton Friedman pushed Richard Nixon into a disastrous money crunch in 1969, throwing the economy into recession and forcing the US to sever the dollar's link to gold, which Friedman had lobbied for.In 1968, Friedman justified the floating rates regime on purely military grounds: 


> A really serious rearmament drive is almost certain to produce inflationary pressure, differing in degree from country to country because of differences in fiscal structures, monetary systems, temper of the people, the size of the rearmament effort, etc. With rigid exchange rates, these divergent pressures introduce strains and stresses that are likely to interfere with the armament effort. Each of these steps is within the unilateral control of the U.S. No other country can by its action prevent us from taking them.


 Friedman stopped monetary growth from June 1969 to December 1969, and the economy collapsed. Starting in the summer of 1969, industrial production fell, and unemployment rose from 3.5% in 1969 to 5% in May 1970.
On 15 August 1971, Nixon continued the Friedman program with the addition of the wage-price controls demanded by "populist monetarist" Henry Reuss.
In August 1971, to the disbelieve of some Europeans, Nixon took Friedman's advice, to set the dollar “free” at the urging of then Undersecretary of the Treasury Paul Volcker. Ironically the US payments deficit didn’t benefit the US, but London as dollars were flowing to the Eurodollar market through British banks, which eventually grew to over $1 trillion, and gave the bankrupt City of London a new life.
In the 1950s, the “great” City of London was virtually a ghost town, where less than a dozen foreign banks did business. But after in 1962, Anglophile Secretary of the Treasury C. Douglas Dillon and his Undersecretary Robert V. Roosa, presented the British with the “Interest Equalization Tax”  that penalised American loans to foreigners and made it more lucrative to hold dollars in London than in New York.

See how “real” net investments in the 10 years since 1969 became negative.
Figure 10 - Productive fixed investment

From March 1979 to March 1980, Americans lost 8% of their purchasing power - the largest drop in real income levels since the Great Depression.
Instead of the forecast of a $40 billion deficit this fiscal year and a $16 billion surplus next fiscal year by the Carter administration, the Treasury now officially projects a $100 billion deficit in the 2 fiscal years, not counting an additional $80 billion in so-called “off-budget” borrowing.


*Chile – who needs food?
*Milton Friedman once explained on his “cure” for Chile: “_My only concern is that they push it long and hard enough_”.Chile was made into a creditors' dictatorship. Between the coup in 1973 and the beginning of 1979, Chile's annual payment of debt service to international banks rose from $200 million annually to $1.6 billion. The Pinochet regime saved a lot of money (for the bankers) by eliminating food imports, effectively reducing average caloric consumption to less than 1,200 calories per day by 1975. In 1976, average per capita food consumption in Chile was about the same as it was in Nazi concentration camps.
In 1976, the Organization of American States reported: 


> Its most dramatic consequences are observed in the psycho-motor development of children. The spirit saddens to see a two-year-old seated on the ground, scarcely able to keep its balance. It cannot smile, or play, or look at its hands; it cannot stand, much less walk or speak.


In 1977, unemployment had reached 20% officially and more than 40% unofficially. Gross Domestic Product never recovered from the 13% fall that occurred in 1975 alone. Real wages fell in 1974 to a little more than half of 1971. In 1978, agricultural production was down 27%.
The Chicago Boys did score "successes": reduction of government expenditure from 15.8% of national consumption in 1972 to 12.1% in 1977. All the more impressive as consumption fell sharply in that period. And, of course, continued monetary austerity will produce a lower rate of inflation, in the same way that holding an influenza patient's head under water will ultimately “cure” influenza.
*

Adviser to British PM Thatcher
*Milton Friedman also became the official adviser to the government of Margaret Thatcher in Britain.
In the single year, since Queen Elizabeth selected Thatcher as PM, the Bank of England brought money supply growth down from 15% to 7% per year, at the direction of Mont Pelerin Society members Geoffrey Howe and his deputy, John Biffen.

The result was completely the opposite of what they and Friedman had predicted, in a single year: Britain's rate of inflation rose from 6% to 22% and the industrial production index fell from 108.2 to 98.1. British living standards fell by a sharper margin than during the 1930s.
Milton Friedman's money crunch accomplished to drive up the cost structure of industry, including pay increases to workers (lower than inflation of course).

A good analogy of Friedman’s method is the following hypothetical case of a loan-sharking victim. A person with $20,000 earned income incurs $5,000 in debt service payment obligations to a loan shark. Unable to pay all of the $5,000, the victim "refinances" $2,000 of the debt service payment at 50 percent effective annual interest. He pays the $1,000 instead of the $2,000 portion of the $5,000; a total of $4,000. The following year, he owes $6,000 in current debt service, instead of $5,000. The next year $7,000, and so forth.
 Figure 6 - Productivity and total debt  


 Lyndon H. LaRouche, Jr. and David P. Goldman – _The Ugly Truth About Milton Friedman_ (1980): https://archive.org/stream/the_ugly_...edman_djvu.txt

----------


## Krugminator2

> *The Austrian School of monetarists*


The Austrian School of monetarists. So that's actually not a thing that exists. 




> Milton Friedman once explained on his cure for Chile: _My only concern is that they push it long and hard enough_.


I mean. It kind of worked. They had 400% inflation then they didn't. So kind of good policy right?





> Britain's rate of inflation rose from 6% to 22% and the industrial production index fell from 108.2 to 98.1. The result was completely the opposite of what they and Friedman had predicted, in a single year: . British living standards fell by a sharper margin than during the 1930s.


So Britain had out of control inflation. They dramatically tightened the money supply. They had a predictable contraction and it took time to end the out of control inflation. Then it ended and Britain had 20 years of remarkable growth. We can kind of see the results. We live in the future. They had double digit inflation and unemployment. Then they became a fast growing economy.

----------


## Firestarter

> I mean. It kind of worked. They had 400% inflation then they didn't. So kind of good policy right?
> 
> So Britain had out of control inflation. They dramatically tightened the money supply. They had a predictable contraction and it took time to end the out of control inflation. Then it ended and Britain had 20 years of remarkable growth. We can kind of see the results. We live in the future. They had double digit inflation and unemployment. Then they became a fast growing economy.


 And now we're all enslaved by the debts...



> A good analogy of Friedman’s method is the following hypothetical case of a loan-sharking victim. A person with $20,000 earned income incurs $5,000 in debt service payment obligations to a loan shark. Unable to pay all of the $5,000, the victim "refinances" $2,000 of the debt service payment at 50 percent effective annual interest. He pays the $1,000 instead of the $2,000 portion of the $5,000; a total of $4,000. The following year, he owes $6,000 in current debt service, instead of $5,000. The next year $7,000, and so forth.
> Figure 6 - Productivity and total debt  
> 
> 
> Lyndon H. LaRouche, Jr. and David P. Goldman – _The Ugly Truth About Milton Friedman_ (1980): https://archive.org/stream/the_ugly_...edman_djvu.txt

----------


## Firestarter

*Atlas Network in Latin America*

The Atlas Network works with 450 foundations, NGOs, think tanks and advocacy groups, with an operating budget of $5 million in 2016, coming from charitable and non-profit foundations  from the US.
Atlas helped to alter the political landscape in various countries in Latin America and is effectively an extension of Anglo-American foreign policy. The think tanks associated with Atlas are financed by the Koch billionaire brothers, State Department and National Endowment for Democracy (NED).
The Atlas network has 13 affiliates in *Brazil*; 12 in *Argentina*, 8 in Chile and Peru; 5 in Mexico and Costa Rica; 4 in *Venezuela*, Uruguay, Bolivia and Guatemala; 2 in Dominican Republic, Ecuador and El Salvador: and 1 in Colombia, Panama, Bahamas, Jamaica and Honduras.

15 of the most important organisations financed by the Koch billionaire brothers are: Americans for Prosperity, Cato Institute, Heritage Foundation, American Legislative Exchange Council, Mercatus Center, Americans for Tax Reform, Concerned Veterans of America, Leadership Institute, Generation Opportunity, Institute for Justice, Independent Institute, Club for Growth, Donors Trust, Freedom Partners and Judicial Watch.

Records obtained through the Freedom of Information Act, reveal efforts of US politicians to use Atlas´ think tanks to destabilise *Venezuela* in support of (?) the Maduro government.
As early as 1998, Cedice Libertad, the flagship of Atlas in Caracas, received regular financial support from the Center for International Private Enterprise.
There are other NGOs and foundations working for Atlas, like _Provea_ (financed by the Open Society Foundation of George Soros, the Ford Foundation and the British embassy), the Civil Association of Citizen’s Power, and the Venezuelan Observatory of Social Conflict (which is financed by the NED).

The Atlas Network is obviously affiliated with the powerful Mont Pelerin Society that was co-founded by Knight of Malta, Crown Prince to the non-existent Austrian throne, Otto von Habsburg (who also established the Pan-Europa Union): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Latin-America

The following interesting picture was released by Wikileaks (originally released more than 10 years ago), from a classified Pentagon paper.
It shows that the World Bank, IMF, Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development (OECD), and Bank for International Settlements (BIS) are used as as “_U.S. diplomatic-financial venues_” to pressure foreign state and nonstate actors: 


> unilateral and indirect financial power through persuasive influence to international and domestic financial institutions regarding availability and terms of loans, grants, or other financial assistance to foreign state and nonstate actors




The picture, text comes from the hundreds of pages document “_Field Manual (FM) 3-05.130, Army Special Operations Forces Unconventional Warfare_” (2008): https://file.wikileaks.org/file/us-fm3-05-130.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

*Tata, drugs, JP Morgan and Fabians*

Because of my experiences in the outsourcing of my department at the ABN AMRO bank to TCS, I first investigated the Tata family.
Because most of the links in my post about Tata’s connection to George Soros were deleted from the internet, I decided to continue my investigation: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6329206


The Tatas have been linked to the Fabian Society and drugs for more than a century.
The Tatas have been connected to the drug trafficking David Sassoon, Sons & Co.

On 22 March 1887, opium dealers of David Sassoon, Sons & Co., Ruttonjee Dadabhoy Tata of Tata & Co and Hormusjee Meherwanjee Mehta petitioned the Hongkong Legislative Council: 


> The humble petition of Shellim Ezekiel Shellim, of the firm of David Sassoon, Sons & Co., Jacob Silas Moses, of the firm of E. D. Sassoon & Co., Ruttonjee Dadabhoy Tata, of the firm of Tata & Co., Marcus David Ezekiel, of the firm of Abraham, Ezekiel & Co., Mahomedbhoy Khetsey, of the firm of Tharia Topan, Jafferbhoy Khetsey, of the firm of Jairazbhoy Peerbhoy & Co., and Hormusjee Meherwanjee Mehta, of the firm of Framjee Hormusjee & Co., all of Victoria in the Colony of Hongkong, for and on behalf of the Opium Importers and wholesale Opium Merchants of the said Colony.


 https://www.legco.gov.hk/1886-87/h870325.pdf
(archived here: http://archive.is/tBmO6)


The Jewish Sassoon family, originated from Baghdad (Iraq) before moving to Bombay (India) and then China, England, and other countries.

The Sassoon family was heavily involved in shipping and producing opium in China and India and the family were friends with later King Edward VII. 
In 1844, Elias David Sassoon (1820–1880) was the first of the family to go to China. He later returned to Bombay, and established E. D. Sassoon in 1867, with offices in Hong Kong and Shanghai.
His brother, Albert Abdullah David Sassoon (1818–1896) ran the firm after his father’s death.

David Sassoon's son Arthur Abraham David Sassoon (1840-1912) married Louise Perugia, whose brother-in-law was Leopold de Rothschild (1845-1917).
David's grandson, Sir Edward Albert Sassoon (1856-1912), married Aline Caroline de Rothschild (1885-1908), daughter of Baron Gustave de Rothschild: https://guide-to-the-archive.rothsch...sassoon-family


Also interesting is the Board of directors of Tata Consultancy Services (TCS).

Ratan Naval Tata is Chairman and also: on the international advisory boards of J.P. Morgan Chase;  on the board of directors of Fiat and Alcoa; a member of the Global Business Council on HIV/AIDS; and the Program Board of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation's India AIDS Initiative.

Aman Mehta (related to Meherwanjee Mehta?) in 1967 joined the Bombay office of Mercantile Bank Limited, a wholly owned subsidiary of the money laundering Hong Kong and Shanghai Banking Corporation (HSBC)  and from January 1993 to 1999 served as several executive, director functions for the HSBC Bank.

Laura M. Cha is also the Non-Executive Chairman of the money laundering HSBC Investment Asia Holdings Limited.

Ron Sommer is allso a member of the International Advisory Board of The Blackstone Group: http://knowyourselves.blogspot.com/2...directors.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/PMUg3)


Sidney and Beatrice Webb helped Jamsetji Tata  to set up a company in Bombay, where a local Fabian society was located. In 1912, Tata funded the Sir Ratan Tata Department at the London School of Economics (LSE), whose first lecturer was Fabian Society member and later New Fabian Research Bureau chairman Clement Attlee.
The current chairman of LSE is Peter Sutherland, who is also chairman of Goldman Sachs International.

Tony Blair himself became an adviser to J.P. Morgan and then became chairman of the International Advisory Council, whose members include, besides Ratan Tata: Henry Kissinger, Kofi Annan and Khalid Al-Falih (CEO of Saudi Aramco).

A little known fact is that none other than Mahatma Gandhi was a member of the Fabian Society. Gandhi supported India’s Caliphate Movement and became a member of the Central Khilafat Committee which aimed to restore the Muslim Empire.

In 1927, Fabian leader Bernard Shaw expressed his admiration for dictators like Italy’s Benito Mussolini, Lenin and Stalin. Shaw declared that “_Bolshevism became Fabianism, called Communism_”: http://www.freebritainnow.org/0/fabiansociety.htm
(archived here: http://archive.is/CWyZc)

----------


## Firestarter

The following book from 1892 gives a good explanation on how the imperialists enslave us.
Its focus is on the USA from roughly 1860-1891.

By controlling money, land and transportation it´s easy to control the labour of a population.
After gaining control of the money - with the power to inflate or contract it at pleasure - all other sources of wealth are at the command of the money monger.

In 1866 money contraction was commenced that resulted in the crash of 1873, and caused the American people to suffer for the next five years. They made bonded debt, established their national banks and destroyed two-thirds of the people's money.
In 1866, the total money supply was $1,803,702,726  $50.76 per capita.
By 1877, the total money supply was $696,443,394  only $14.60 per capita.




> 1864This year the government sold bonds valued at $381,292,250, for which it received onlyas gold was worth $2.01$139,697,636, or less than one-half of their face value. The money speculators made a profit of $191,594,613. Add to this interest for ten years, $114,956,768, and they took from us that year *$306,551,382*.
> 
> 1865During that year the Government sold bonds to the value of $279,746,150, for which it received, however, only $208,213,090. The robbers retained for themselves $71,532,060. Adding the interest for nine years, $38,627,307, and they stole in 1865 *$110,159,367*.
> 
> 1866This year bonds were sold to the value of $124,914,400, for which we received only $88,591,773, giving the money sharks a net profit of $36,332,627. Add to this the interest for eight years, $17,434,556, and they made out of the people a total of *$53,757,183*.
> 
> 1867 This year bonds were sold to the value of $421,469,550, for which the purchasers paid the government only $303,s05,503, giving them a profit of$118,254,047. Add to this interest paid them for seven years, $48,671,494, and that year they stole a grand total of *$167,915,741*.
> 
> 1868This year the government sold bonds valued at $425,443,800, for which it received, however, only $312,626,326, leaving a profit to the speculators of $112,617,497. Add the interest for six years, $40,542,288, and we find the government gave to the speculators this year *$153,159,765* more of the people's property.


According to the United States Treasurer's report of 1892 the total paid interest on bonds from 1862 to 1891, is $2,481,454,408. This is interest on the people's money which was destroyed.
This resulted in a total of $12,940,015,890 profits made on an original debt of $2,680,000,000! And the debt continues to grow every year.

The New York Times of 12 August 1877, proposed as the solution for the suffering farmer to become tenants of their land: 


> There seems to be but one remedy. * * * It is a change of ownership of the soil, and the creation of a class of land-owners on one side, and of tenant farmers on the other, something similar in both cases to what has long existed, and now exists, in the older countries of Europe.


The following from the pen of Senator Sharon, published in the Nevada Chronicle, shows the determination of the money power to rob and enslave the toiling masses: 


> We need a stronger Government. The wealth of the country demands it. Without capital and the capitalists our government would not be worth a fig. The capital of the country demands protection ; its rights are as sacred as the rights of the paupers who are continually prating about the encroachment of capital and against centralization. We have tried Grant and tee know him to be the man for the place above all others. He has nerve.
> 
> As president he would be commander-in-chief of the army and navy, and when the communistic tramps of the country raised mobs to tear up railroad tracks and to sack cities on the sham cry of 'bread or blood,' he would not hesitate to turn loose upon them canister and grape. The wealth of the country has to bear the burdens of the Government, and it shall controlit. The people are becoming educated up to this theory rapidly, and the sooner this theory is recognized in the constitution and laws the better it will be for the people.


On 21 March 1892, the Chicago Daily Press published a dispatch from Wall Street, in which the capitalists instruct their henchmen: 


> We must proceed with caution and guard well every move made, for the lower orders of the people are already showing signs of restless commotion. Prudence will therefore dictate a policy of apparent yielding to the popular willuntil all of our plans are so far consummated that we can declare our designs with out fear of any organized resistance. The Farmers' Alliance and Knights of Labor organizations in the United States should be carefully watched by our trusted men, and we must take immediate steps to either control these organizations in our interests, or to disrupt them. At the coming Omaha convention, to be held July 4, our men must attend and direct its movements, else there will be set on foot such antagonism to our designs as may require force to overcome. This, at the present time, would be premature; we are not yet ready for such a crisis.
> 
> Capital must protect itself in every possible manner, through combination and legislation. The courts must be called to our aid, debts must be collected, bonds and mortgages foreclosed as rapidly as possible. When, through process of law, the common people have lost their homes, they will be more tractable and easily governedthrough the influence of the strong arm of governmentapplied by a central power of imperial wealth under the control of leading financiers. A people without homes will not quarrel with their rulers. History repeats itself in regular circles; this truth is well known among our principal men now engaged in forming an imperialism of capital to govern the world. While they are doing this, the people must be kept in a condition of political antagonism. The question of tariff reform must be urged through the organization known as the Democratic party. And the question of protection, with reciprocity, must be forced to public view through the Republican party. By thus dividing the voters we can get them to expend their energies in fighting each other over questions of no importance to us, except as tethers to lead the common herd.
> Thus, by discreet action, we can secure all that has been so generously planned, and thus far successfully accomplished.


In about the middle of the 19th century, Sir John Lubbock declared that "_the money power of the world was making an effort by means of reduced wages to fasten a rule upon the masses and place them upon a footing more degrading and dependent than have ever been known in history_".
With computer technology this aim appears to be fully achieved...

Sarah E. Van De Vort Emery - _Imperialism in America: its rise and progress_ (1892): https://ia801902.us.archive.org/14/i...in_America.pdf



According to the mainstream media the _Protocols of the Elders of Zion_ is an anti-Semitic forgery. I believe that its a real document as in more than 100 years they havent been able to invent a single convincing argument that it is indeed fake...
The previous account reminds me of the Protocols, see the following excerpts.




> *PROTOCOL No. 6*
> 7. To complete the ruin of the industry of the GOYIM we shall bring to the assistance of speculation the luxury which we have developed among the GOYIM, that greedy demand for luxury which is swallowing up everything. WE SHALL RAISE THE RATE OF WAGES WHICH, HOWEVER, WILL NOT BRING ANY ADVANTAGE TO THE WORKERS, FOR, AT THE SAME TIME, WE SHALL PRODUCE A RISE IN PRICES OF THE FIRST NECESSARIES OF LIFE, ALLEGING THAT IT ARISES FROM THE DECLINE OF AGRICULTURE AND CATTLE-BREEDING: WE SHALL FURTHER UNDERMINE ARTFULLY AND DEEPLY SOURCES OF PRODUCTION, BY ACCUSTOMING THE WORKERS TO ANARCHY AND TO DRUNKENNESS AND SIDE BY SIDE THEREWITH TAKING ALL MEASURE TO EXTIRPATE FROM THE FACE OF THE EARTH ALL THE EDUCATED FORCES OF THE "GOYIM."
> 
> 
> *PROTOCOL No. 20*
> 20. Economic crises have been producer by us for the GOYIM by no other means than the withdrawal of money from circulation. Huge capitals have stagnated, withdrawing money from States, which were constantly obliged to apply to those same stagnant capitals for loans. These loans burdened the finances of the State with the payment of interest and made them the bond slaves of these capitals .... The concentration of industry in the hands of capitalists out of the hands of small masters has drained away all the juices of the peoples and with them also the States ....
> 
> 27. The reforms projected by us in the financial institutions and principles of the GOYIM will be clothed by us in such forms as will alarm nobody. We shall point out the necessity of reforms in consequence of the disorderly darkness into which the GOYIM by their irregularities have plunged the finances. The first irregularity, as we shall point out, consists in their beginning with drawing up a single budget which year after year grows owing to the following cause: this budget is dragged out to half the year, then they demand a budget to put things right, and this they expend in three months, after which they ask for a supplementary budget, and all this ends with a liquidation budget. But, as the budget of the following year is drawn up in accordance with the sum of the total addition, the annual departure from the normal reaches as much as 50 per cent in a year, and so the annual budget is trebled in ten years. Thanks to such methods, allowed by the carelessness of the GOY States, their treasuries are empty. The period of loans supervenes, and that has swallowed up remainders and brought all the GOY States to bankruptcy.
> 
> ...


 http://xroads.virginia.edu/~ma01/Kid.../protocols.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

Lyndon LaRouches publications often speak about the AngloDutch banking system. The following relatively short book, shows how our banking system evolved from Venice to Amsterdam to London.


*Venice, until beginning 17th century*
From the period of the first Crusade in 1099 until the founding of the Order of the Garter in 1348, Europe was dominated by the Venetian empire (now located in Italy). Venice with the Norman nobility of Europe, particularly from France and Angevin England, controlled Europe.

This allied nobility also controlled the Black Guelph (Welf) party of the northern Italian cities, allied with the Vatican.
In 1176, the Guelphs created the Lombard League, which came to include all the major cities of northern Italy (except Milan). These cities became the centers for the usurious Lombard banking system. The Lombard bankers became the de facto creditors and financial dictators of Europe.

The Lombard bankers first drove their victims into debt and then seized assets. For example, in 1325 the Peruzzi bank owned all the revenues of the Kingdom of Naples.
In Castile and England wool production was pledged as collateral for the Lombard loans. Naples and England were bankrupted, food production declined and by 1290 Europe began to depopulate (like we´re seeing these days...). Continent-wide famines struck in 1314-17, and again in 1328-9.
By the early 1400s, Lombard bankers were expelled from several countries: Arragon in 1401, England 1403, Flanders 1409, and France in 1410. The Venetian financial empire started to crumble.

In the midfifteenth century Venice was still the most powerful maritime nation in Europe, controlling Europe's slave and bullion trade. The Venetians created a new financial front to replace the now defunct Lombard bankers  the House of Fugger. Their agent Jacob Fugger was put in control of silver and copper mines in central Europe. From the vast wealth accumulated, Fugger created the most powerful banking house in Europe, and then bankrolled the Austrian Habsburgs (with many KGs) to take control of the Holy Roman Empire.
In 1518, by a series of strategic marriages, the Habsburgs took control of Spain and the Fuggers became the bankers to the Spanish monarchy. After the Spanish bankruptcy of 1575, Genoa replaced the Fuggers as the financial controllers of the Spanish crown.

In 1461, Louis XI became King of France, allied with the Medici in Florence, and proceeded to build ports, roads, schools, printing houses, industry and infrastructure, which was based  on Nicholas de Cusa's Commonwealth principle.
In 1485, Henry Tudor invaded England, overthrew the last of the Plantagenet kings, Richard III, and established Tudor rule. As King Henry VII, he adopted similar methods as Louis XI.
In France and England, food production, national income, and population all increased for the first time in more than a century. These initiatives were copied in the Iberian peninsula, Flanders, and elsewhere.

By the mid-16th century, Venice was threatened with the loss of her colonies and access to trade with the east, because of the Ottoman Turks. In 1573, Venice lost Cyprus and other colonies after a humiliating defeat by the Turks.
In the late 1570s, the Giovani (youthful) faction took over Venice emerged, by taking over the Senate.
In the 1590s, Paolo Sarpi became the intellectual leader of the Giovani faction, and his views determined the policies of Venice until his death in 1623. In this period, Venice was controlled from salons where the Giovani orchestrated their actions.

In 1587, the Giovanni founded the first public bank in Venice, the Banco della Piazza di Rialto (sometimes called the Bank of Venice).
In 1619, this was followed by a second bank, the Banco Giro.
These 2 banks were granted a monopoly by the Venetian government on issuing bank notes and bills of credit. These banks were really the beginnings of what today we call private central banking.
In 1620, Venice was still the most important European center for Bills of Exchange.
The Banco della Piazza di Rialto would later be imitated for the Bank of Amsterdam.

In 1638 the Venetian Grand Council, established the first state-owned gambling house (and bordello) in Europe, the Ridotto. At the Ridotto, aristocrats, prostitutes, pimps, usurers, degenerate gamblers, and foreign visitors rubbed shoulders, wearing masks to protect their identity. The Ridotto functioned as an ideal tool to corrupt and blackmail its guests.


*From Venice to Amsterdam*
In the 1520s, the Netherlands, which then included Belgium and Luxembourg, were under Spanish-Habsburg rule. In 1523, the first Protestant heretic was publicly burned and by the 1530s hundreds had been executed.
In 1567, the Duke of Alva arrived with 10,000 Spanish troops, to enforce the Inquisition and extract money that the Spanish Crown owed to its Fugger creditors. In years, Alva had more than 12,000 people executed. Alva also campaigns against cities like Mechlin, Zutphen and Haarlem in 1572 that were looted and burnt to the ground, with many people murdered, raped and tortured.

In 1576, the premier city of the Netherlands, Antwerp, was occupied, and over 8,000 civilians were slaughtered. In 1585, the Antwerp Bourse (stock exchange) was closed, followed by the " exodus" to the north provinces of the Netherlands, with most of the more than 19,000 merchants, bankers, and Bourse speculators settling in Amsterdam.
These emigrants included Jan de Wael, Jacob Poppin, and Isaac Le Maire, who would play a major role in founding the VOC (Dutch East India Company) in 1602.

In 1608, the Amsterdam Exchange (the New Bourse) and in 1609 the Amsterdamsche Wisselbank (Bank of Amsterdam) were founded. These financial institutions copied much of the Antwerp model.
The Wisselbank, like the Bank of Venice, was a privately owned public bank; with a monopoly on all exchange of specie, and trade in precious metals; a clearinghouse for bills of exchange; and owned the debt of the Dutch government.
It established the new "bank money" as the center of the city's securities trading.

The Bourse was a money market, a finance market, and a stock market.
This included trade in futures, options, margin loans, financial leverage, speculation in foreign securities, and derivatives (known as ductions).

By the second half of the 17th century, the Wisselbank had amassed an enormous financial power, which gave them the ability to expand the Empire and finance wars on a scale never seen before and made Amsterdam the financial centre of the world.
In the 1680s, when the Wisselbank ended the right of specie withdrawal, paper money was in effect. Since then, the Ango-Dutch bankers, have worked hard to make money the heart of the economy.
It is a system based on money, usury, and debt, where both the people and government, are controlled through the Central Banks power over money and debt.

In 1609, the Giovani-controlled Venetian Senate was the first government in Europe to recognise Dutch independence from Spain. In 1609, the Treaty of Antwerp was signed in which Spain recognised Dutch independence.
From 1610 to 1618, there was an undeclared war between Venice and Habsburg Spain, and Venice and the Netherlands began an unofficial military alliance. In the 1615-1617 war between Venice and Habsburg Austria, 5,000 Dutch mercenaries fought at the side of Venice, and 12 Dutch warships blockaded Spanish aid to Austria.
In 1613, arguably the most powerful man in Dutch government, founder of the Vereenigde Oostindische Compagnie (VOC, Dutch East India Company) Johan van Oldenbarneveldt, appointed Hugo de Groot (or Grotius) Pensionary of Holland, the second most powerful post in the government. Hugo de Groot was in correspondence with Sarpi for many years.

In 1618, Sarpi personally directed the signing of the Dutch-Venetian alliance, which included a mutual defense pack against the Habsburgs. In 1618, Van Oldenbarneveldt, wanted to extend the 12 year truce with Spain. Because the black nobility wanted war to erupt Europe-wide, Maurice of Nassau (KG in 1612) had Oldenbarneveldt arrested and executed, while De Groot was imprisoned.
In exile, De Groot would become an active member of the empiricist Mersenne Circle, which included Thomas Hobbes and members of the Cavendish family, and was connected to Sarpi's secretary Micanzio.

In 1621, Maurice of Nassau resumed the war against Spain. Venice financed the Dutch government at The Hague with more than 1 million ducats.
This was all part of the plan of a war between the Dutch, James I of England, and the German Protestant princes on the one side against Spain, the Holy Roman Emperor and the Papacy on the other. After the 1610 assassination of King Henry IV, the chaos could be used to rekindle the religious wars in France, so that Louis XIs and Henry VIIs commonwealths could be eradicated.

The VOC was a private empire with the greatest maritime empire in the world, which had the right to wage war against nations, including their home country. The VOC dominated Asia trade for almost 2 centuries, it took until the late 18th century before the British East India Company surpassed is.
In 1605, the Dutch started their takeover of Indonesia, which would be looted for almost 350 years.
In 1621, the natives of the Island of Band refused to give the Dutch a nutmeg monopoly. In response, to protect free trade, the VOC Governor General Jan Pieterszoon had the population exterminated, and slaves were brought in to work the Dutch plantations.
In 1641, the Dutch established a monopoly on trade with Japan which lasted until 1853,
The VOC started pressing coins around 1650, both in the Netherlands and colonised parts of Asia.


In 1606, the first known Dutch slave ships sailed.
In 1621, the Vereenigde Westindische Compagnie (VWC, Dutch West India Company) was founded, to take over the African slave trade from Spain and Portugal. This was achieved by 1650, when the Dutch had seized most of the Spanish and Portuguese slave fortresses in West Africa. By 1700, the percentage of slaves was: 52% Batavia; 42% Capetown; 53% Colombo; 66% Makassar.
The Dutch took slaves from East Africa, Madagascar, New Guinea, the Philippines, Malaysia, and Indonesia. Between 1450 and 1850, at least 20 million Africans were either taken or killed as a result of the slave trade.
Of the total amount of slaves taken from Africa between 1500 and 1850, 70% were shipped between 1700 and 1800. The record was set in 1768, when 110,000 people were taken from Africa to be sold as slaves.

In 1650, Stadthouder Willem II (KG in 1645) died without successors. This initiated a 21 year period of civilian rule. From 1653 to 1672, Johan de Witt served as the Grand Pensionary of Holland and effectively ran the Dutch government, with his brother Cornelis de Witt.
In 1672, the French armies of Louis XIV occupied large parts of the Netherlands, who put Willem III of Nassau (KG in 1653) into power, who had the brothers De Witt executed...

Venice was not only alligned with Dutch stadthouder (city holder) Maurice of Nassau but also with the Venetian Party in London, grouped around Robert Cecil (1st Earl of Salisbury  KG in 1606; there have been 13 KG Cecils), Francis Bacon, and the Cavendish family.
In 1598, Sir Edwin Sandys was living in Venice and allegedly co-wrote a book with Paolo Sarpi. Nine years after leaving Venice, Sandys became one of the founders of the London Virginia Company, chartered by King James I, for the purpose of establishing English colonies in North America. From 1618 to 1623, Sandys effectively ran the company.

Under the rule of Paolo Sarpis friend Edwin Sandys, the Virginia Company brought the first slaves into Jamestown in 1618, and held the first public slave auction in 1638. By 1715, 24% of Virginias population were slaves. Sandys was also active in the British East India Company and later became an MP for many years where he introduced bills in support of free trade.
According to W.E.B. Du Bois, between 1600 and 1800, about 12 million slaves were brought into the Americas, about 60% of all trans-Atlantic emigration.

Many young British aristocrats traveled to Venice to meet Sarpi, including future British Prime Minister Robert Cecil, another founder of the London Virginia Company William Cavendish, and the philosopher Thomas Hobbes. The Cavendish family were the closest personal allies of Sarpi in England.
In 1603, James I became King of Scotland. His first Privy Council included Edward Wotton and Robert Cecil, who were on intimate terms with Sarpis Giovani leadership in Venice.

Another Sarpi ally was Henry Wotton, who would serve 3 times as the British Ambassador to Venice from 1604 to 1624. Wotton played an important role in recruiting and organising the Venetian circle at Oxford University, which included Robert Cecil, Thomas Walsingham, John Donne, and James Florio.
In 1614, William Cavendish accompanied Thomas Hobbes on a trip to Venice where they met Sarpi and his group. Cavendish maintained a 13 year correspondence with Sarpi and his secretary Micanzio, and introduced Francis Bacon to Sarpi. Bacon would spread Sarpi's method of empiricism into England.


*From Amsterdam to London*
Algernon Sidney had a close relationship with Dutch leader Johann de Witt. Sidney came under the influence of the English Ambassador William Temple and John Locke's employer, Anthony Ashley Cooper (the Earl of Shaftesbury), who were orchestrating a Dutch coup in England.
In England, the group that was plotting to install the House of Orange on the English throne included: William Cavendish, Robert Spencer (2nd Earl of Sunderland, KG in 1687 installed by Charles II), Lord Orford (Edward Russell), and Bishop Compton.
William Cavendish, 1st Duke of Newcastle (1592  1676) became a Knight of the Garter in 1650. Since then at least 15 more members of the Cavendish family counts have become Knights of the Garter. Queen Elizabeth II counts the Cavendish family among her ancestors.

In 1666, Sidney  on the orders of Temple and Cooper - proposed to De Witt to launch an invasion of England to restore Parliamentary rule.
In 1678 a marriage was arranged between the Dutch Stadthouder Willem III of Orange and Mary, daughter of King James II, and the first in line of succession to the English throne. In 1679, Temple sent Algernons brother Henry back to the Netherlands to motivate the Dutch to invade; even offering the English crown to Willem III.
In 1682, Algernon Sidney was arrested for the Rye House Plot against King Charles II, and was executed along with several others.
In 1681, Henry Sidney became the English Ambassador to the Netherlands.

William Cavendish, First Duke of Devonshire (1640-1707), KG in 1689, was one of the Immortal Seven who signed the Letter of Invitation to Willem III of Orange in 1688, asking him to invade England: 


> If the circumstances stand so with your Highness that you believe you can get here time enough, in a condition to give assistances this year sufficient for a relief under these circumstances which have been now represented, we who subscribe this will not fail to attend your Highness upon your landing and to do all that lies in our power to prepare others to be in as much readiness as such an action is capable of...


In 1688, after Willem III landed in England, others rallied to the side of the Dutch, including John Churchill (Duke of Marlborough, KG in 1702), William Bentinck (Earl of Portland, KG in 1697) and Charles Montagu (Earl of Halifax, KG in 1714). Many of these Whig leaders were proteges of Anthony Ashley Cooper.
Dutch Stadthouder Willem III of Orange was crowned King William III of England and the Anglo-Dutch Empire was realised with the bloodiest penal code in Europe. 

In 1690, John Lockes Two Treatises on Government was published, to provide the philosophy for the transformation. The 2 banks of Venice and the Dutch VOC became the model for the Bank of England in 1694 and the VOC for new British East India Company in 1698.
While Amsterdam as a financial centre was already successful, in London the financial oligarchy became the de facto government. The Bank and East India Company were in private hands, and the third pillar of power, the Exchequer was effectively a fifth column of the oligarchy.
Even to this day, there is no British Constitution or a British government in any meaningful definition of that term.

William Paterson became the founder of the Bank of England. He had earlier been in Holland with Willem III, and was active in the Dutch invasion. The key government agent of the Bank of England was Charles Montagu, who had greeted Willem III at the dock when his invasion fleet landed. In 1697, the first of a series of Acts was passed by Parliament, with the end result being that the Bank had a total monopoly over banking in England.
In 1707, the Bank took over the national debt, which at £7 million was rising.
In 1742, Parliament gave the Bank of England the exlusive right to print money and for the next 80 years was the only jointstock bank allowed in England.

After 1690, and particularly after 1720, Dutch capital took over the English financial markets.
By the 1730s, 30% of East India Company (EIC) stock and 35% of Bank of England stock was in Dutch hands. Another 10% of these companies was held by Geneva-based Swiss investors.
By 1750, Dutch investors held 20% of the shares on the London Stock Exchange and 26% of Englands national debt.

In 1710, Jonathan Swift's faction, including Robert Harley, Henry St. John (Bolingbroke), Matthew Prior, and the Duke of Ormond, took control of the British government. In 1711, they founded the South Sea Company to challenge the Bank of England, and until 1713 £9.4 million of government debt were exchanged for South Sea stock, cutting the power of the Bank.
After Anne died in 1714, Harley and Prior were charged with treason and Bolingbroke and Ormond fled to France.
The "Act of Settlement" was used to make George I of Hanover the new British king. Within six months after his coronation, the Bank of England took over all government borrowing operations from the Exchequer, and by 1719 it controlled most government stocks. The manipulation of those stocks and loans to the government, were used to wage wars all over the globe.

Like the Dutch VOC, the East India Company had its own army, navy, to wage war, and take all the loot. In 1803, the EIC had a private army of about 260,000  double the British Army.
In 1757, India - hundreds of millions of people - came under the rule of the EIC. India was its property.
With the defeat of the French in the Seven Years War in 1763, the EIC (also) took possession of the French colonies to establishe a worldwide private empire.
The East India Company coined its own money, see for example.



*Conclusion*
Because the last chapters in the book, from Chapter 11, are dedicated to praising the American System of Economics, it looks like the main conclusion of the writer Ingraham, is that the (protectionist) American System of Economics can protect us from the the British (Empire) System of Free Trade.
My most important conclusion is that the current system of bilateral treaties, World Bank, IMF, WTO, UN and privately owned state debt is really the consequence of what was started in the 16th century (or even before in Venice) in the Netherlands and Britain.

Bertrand Russell in 1952 wrote: 


> At present the population of the world is increasing ... War so far has had no great effect on this increase...
> I do not pretend that birth control is the only way in which population can be kept from increasing. There are others...
> If a Black Death could be spread throughout the world once in every generation, survivors could procreate freely without making the world too full ... the state of affairs might be somewhat unpleasant, but what of it? Really high-minded people are indifferent to suffering, especially that of others.


From 1822 to 1838, the British-made Indian famines killed an estimated 29 million people.
The genocide against the people of Ireland was almost identical in method to that in India. In 1845, more than 75% of the Irish were tenant farmers, the equivalent of feudal serfs, owned by aristocratic Lords.
In 1846-1849, British officials exported from Ireland enough wheat, barley, oats, butter, pigs, and eggs to feed the entire population, while people were dying by the hundreds of thousands of starvation, causing more than 2 million Irish to die.
In 1844 the population of Ireland had been over 8 million. Today Ireland has an estimated population of 4.8 million...

By the 1830s, there were more than 10 million drug addicts in China; when in 1838 the Chinese government tried to wipe out the drug trade, the British responded by going to war.


Robert D. Ingraham - _The Modern AngloDutch Empire; its Origins, Evolution and anti-human Outlook_ (2008): http://wlym.com/archive/oakland/brut...utchEmpire.pdf
(archived here: http://web.archive.org/web/20190517035636/http://wlym.com/archive/oakland/brutish/TheModernAngloDutchEmpire.pdf)


For more on the Order of the Garter: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6811431

----------


## Firestarter

I´ve earlier posted a good documentary by the Australian John Pilger in this thread.

Because the 1998 book in this post describes different situations in a variety of (mostly third world) countries I find it hard to catagorise and summarise the book.
According to Pilger it’s about the “slow news” that never gets much media attention. The news about “unpeople” in underveloped countries being terrorised by dictatorial goverments that are supported with arms from the US and Britain. Brutal dictatorial regimes are even helped to get control over a country.

The wars of Britain and American are against democracy and freedom; and are nothing but genocide.
In 1998, President Clinton is re-arming much of Latin America, and a £22 billion arms bonanza is near with NATO expanding into Eastern Europe.
British arms company Mil-Tac, armed the Hutu militia in former Zaire.


*World Bank, IMF, debt and “free” trade*
Countries are enslaved by debt and it are only the wealthy that profit from these loans. Multinational corporations take the profit from exploiting the third world.
In 1995, more than 80% of investment ended up in just 12 countries. The 48 least developed countries attracted only 0.5%.
In 1998, a Filipino child died every hour, in a country where more than half the national budget is given over to the World Bank and IMF to repay “loans”.

Almost half the world's “free trade” is conducted as transactions within 180 multinational corporations, mostly from the US and Japan, with the rest British, French, German and Swiss. Annual sales of the largest 8 companies exceed the Gross Domestic Product of 50 countries with over half the world's population.

The world government was hard at work following the collapse of Asia. What was reported in the West as a “bail out” by the International Monetary Fund, in reality the IMF's “rescue packages” represent an audacious takeover of Asian economies, for example in South Korea, where companies are forced to surrender to foreign control and workers' rights are slashed.

Following a plan devised by President Reagan's Treasury Secretary James Baker, indebted countries were offered World Bank and IMF loans in return for “structural adjustment”. This meant that the economic policy of these countries would be dictated from Washinton DC.
To add to the bewildering array of imperial acronyms (TRIMS, TRIPS, NAFTA, SAPs and so on), there is now the Multilateral Agreement on Investment (MAI) that gives multinational corporations the right to challenge local laws before an international tribunal, while governments or their citizens have no right to take action against offending corporations.


*The industrial military complex*
In Britain, almost half of all research and development funds are allocated to “defence”.
More than half of all British “aid” to the developing world goes through the Aid for Trade Provisions (ATP) scam. In 1988, Alan Clark, Thatcher's Trade Minister, set up a little-known fund of £1 billion, from which the Export Credit Guarantee Department (ECGD) financed Third World regimes to buy British arms. By 1993, more than half of the credit guarantees of the ECGD underwrote arms sales, mostly to Indonesia and Malaysia. In one of those strange coincidences, the highest recipients of British “aide” are among the biggest buyers of British weapons...

In 1995, the Independent reported that the British subsidiary of the now bankrupt British multinational Astra, BMARC, circumvented a British Government embargo by sending arms to Iran via Singapore.
What wasn´t revealed was that in 1990, BMARC also secretly supplied arms and ammunition to the Burmese generals through Singapore and in defiance of another British Government ban.

Reportedly the group surrounding Margaret Thatcher´s son, Mark,  received 5% of $4 billion as commission on the arms sales to Saudi Arabia.

Diego Garcia is a British colony in the Indian Ocean. Its inhabitants were simply deported to install a US army base there, in violation with Articles 9 and 13 of the United Nations Declaration of Human Rights, which states that “no one should be subjected to arbitrary exile” and “everybody has the right to return to his country”.

In the 1960s, 40% of US tax dollars went towards subsidising the “'military industrial complex”.
In 1993, almost two-thirds of American arms export agreements with developing countries were with Saudi Arabia.


*The end of the Cold War*
Gore Vidal described the Cold War with the Soviet Union as “an American fiction”, with an effective agreement on “spheres of influence”. The United States had no intention to rescue the Hungarians when Soviet tanks rolled into Budapest in 1956 or the Czechoslovaks when they were invaded in 1968. The Soviet Union had no desire to help the Vietnamese to expell the American invader, or to fight in Latin America.
Secret British planning documents, dismiss the “Soviet threat” as non-existent, even in the Middle East.

Since the re-invasion of Russia by the forces of globalisation, Russia's economy has halved and its GDP has been reduced to that of the (much smaller) Netherlands.


*The free press myth*
We have government by the media, and media for the government.
Alfred Hugenberg controlled nearly half the German press by the end of the 1920s. Without Hugenberg “the triumph of the Nazis” wouldn´t have been possible.

In 1991, Richard Norton-Taylor of the Guardian disclosed that some 500 prominent Britons were paid by the CIA through the corrupt Bank of Commerce and Credit International (BCCI) in London, including 90 journalists, many in “senior positions”.
The supposed once “high standards” of British journalism were destroyed, mostly by Rupert Murdoch, who has succeeded in evading taxes by shell companies in offshore money laundering paradises. MI5 agent Robert Maxwell looted the pension fund and destroyed the “quality” of the Mirror (where Pilger worked at the time).




*Genocide of Iraq*
The Gulf War in 1991 was reported as an event of bloodless science in which there were “miraculously few casualties” – and quite a miracle it was! In reality 70% (!) of the 88,500 tons of bombs dropped on Iraq and Kuwait missed their targets and many fell in populated areas, killing civilians.
Few journalists reported the truth that at least 250.000 Iraqis were slaughtered by the brutal bombing – including cluster bombs. Since then, another at least half a million children died as a result of the economic sanctions. Because of munition made from Depleted Uranium, with a radioactive half-life of 125,000 years, the devastating effects on future generations will be similar to those of “Agent Orange” in Vietnam.

Norman Schwarzkopf boasted that at least 100,000 Iraqi soldiers were killed, he forgot the civilian deaths.
US Ambassador to the UN, Madeleine Albright, who later was appointed Secretary of State, answered the question whether the lives of half a million Iraqi children were too high a price, with: “_I think this is a very hard choice, but the price, we think, is worth it_”.


*Exploiting the third world*
According to the World Health Organization in 1998, one third of the children in the world are malnourished.

Thailand, China and India produce sport shoes and toys for very low wages, including child labour.
In 1993, 2 industrial fires in toy factories in Thailand and China, killed 275 workers, most of them in their early teens. Hundreds were terribly burned.
In Haiti, girls from very poor families produce baseballs for the US.

General Augusto Pinochet was made dictator with the help of the CIA, during his military reign 130,000 Chileans were murdered, tortured and “disappeared”.
The World Bank and IMF proudly boasted on the results: Chile's debt grew to officially a whopping almost half of the GDP but in reality was even higher, with most of Chile's debt concealed in “debt-equity swaps”.


*Mandela the president for white South Africa*
In 1975, IMF funded “Apartheid” South Africa more than the rest of the continent together.

After the lawyer Nelson Mandela became the first black president of South Africa, it were mostly the white elite that profited. Mandela became president on condition that the multinational corporations would be helped as they “opened up” the South African economy.
Black frontmen were selected as the corporate faces for white-controlled companies. Like for example Cyril Ramaphosa, chairman of a number of leading companies, and a close ally of the next President of South Africa, Thabo Mbeki.

Since South Africa became a “democracy”, the amount money going to the police and prisons has risen by a quarter in a country with already one of the world's biggest security systems. From 1995 to 1998, deaths in police custody doubled.
Since Mandela became president the wealth gap has grown like never before, up to 100,000 jobs a year were lost and the desperately needed public services were curtailed. Many farm labourers are arbitrarily evicted as if nothing had changed.
But instead black South Africans have received the right to abortions!


*From Thatcher and Reagan to Blair and Clinton*
While small-time dealers are pursued in Clinton's “war on drugs”, money laundering, much of it related to the international “narco-trade”, flows unimpeded through the Caribbean tax havens to the US.
At the end of Reagan as president, the top 20% of the population got most of the income, while the bottom 60% had record lows. Wages fell below 1973 levels.
In Clinton's “Democracy”, 1% of the population controls 40% of the national wealth; profits are at an all-time high, having risen by 19% in 5 years while wages and welfare benefits have grown with only 1%.

Since the year Lady of the Garter Margaret Thatcher became Elizabeth’s Prime Minister, more than £63 billion in subsidies has been transferred from the poor to the rich. When Margaret Thatcher was PM, the number of poor Britons rose with 60%, to a quarter of the British population by 1998. The UN Human Development Report for 1997 writes that in no other country has poverty “increased as substantially” since the early 1980s.
In Britain, Peter Mandelson solved the problem of the “poverty” by renaming it “Social Exclusion”.

Peter Mandelson, George Robertson, Marjorie Mowlam, Chris Smith, Elizabeth Symons and Blair's chief of staff Jonathan Powell were members of the British-American Project for the Successor Generation funded by the Pew Charitable Trusts of Philadelphia, established by the billionaire J. Howard Pew, chairman of Sun Oil.
Among the right-wing groups supportd by Pew are the Heritage Foundation and the Manhattan Institute for Policy Research (set up by former head of the CIA William Casey).

In the 1980s, hundreds of miles of waterfront and docks in Britain were handed over to bankers, financiers and speculators.
According to chairman Gordon Waddell “_It was odd, that a company with a government shareholder should be buying a privatised port_”. This is a striking example of “wealth creation”, using tax pounds.


*Liverpool dockers replaced by cheap labour*
While in Liverpool the dockers generated greater profit than almost anywhere in Britain, its inhabitants remain very poor.

On 25 September 1995, dockers working for Torside, were ordered to work overtime for a disputed rate. After they protested, they were immediately fired. Three days later, they mounted a picket line and the 329 men employed by the Mersey Docks and Harbour Company that refused to cross it, were also summarily dismissed.
They were replaced with cheap, flexible labour, for an hourly rate of £4 for “all hours”, without any guarantee on the amount of hours of work and pay per week. Men were placed “on call” during their days off, so that they could be summoned back to work at any time.

The dockers were represented by Britain's second largest union the Transport and General Workers' Union that did nothing for them “because” the dockers' action was technically against the recently introduced law.
The Liverpool dockers succeeded in arranging strikes in ports all over the globe instead, including in: Newark, Florida and Los Angeles in the US; New Brunswick and Montreal in Canada; Sweden; Denmark; Rotterdam in the Netherlands; Greece; France; Germany; Sydney, Australia; Auckland, Wellington and Lyttleton in New Zealand; South Africa.


*Suharto and the Timor genocide*
More than 60,000 people were slaughtered in the first 3 months of the invasion. In the 20 years since Indonesia illegally invaded East Timor, at least 200,000 people have died. According to Gabriel Defert, the real figure is closer to 300,000.

On arrival in Indonesia, Robin Cook gave  one of the world's most vicious dictatorships a “deal on human rights”. At the time, Suharto’s Indonesia were conducting “Operation Finish Them Off in East Timor”, with British arms whose delivery he refused to stop.
Indonesia's special forces, Kopassus, patrol East Timor in civilian dress in unmarked vehicles, armed with Heckler and Koch automatic weapons from British Aerospace. Their marksmen train on simulators used by the SAS and their death squads train in British equipment. Indonesian military officers and pilots are trained in Britain.


*Burmese days – Ne Win*
In February 1995, the International Confederation of Free Trade Unions reported that in the Burma of dictator General Ne Win a million people had been forced from their homes in Rangoon alone. The following violations were commonplace: “_Torture, summary and arbitrary executions, forced labour, abuse of women, politically motivated arrests and detention, forced displacement, important restrictions on the freedoms of expression and association and oppression of ethnic and religious minorities_”.
Burma plays an important role in the world production of heroin.

In the south of Burma, the death railway was constructed with slave labour, including children. This is connected to the pipeline of the French oil company Total in a consortium that includes Unocal, the British Premier Oil, Nippon Oil and Texaco.
The German electronics conglomerate Siemens, the Dutch multinational Philips and Ireland's Dragon Oil are major investors in this project.


*The US victory in Cambodia and Vietnam*
Orchestrating the Cambodia genocide started in 1969, with the brutal secret bombing campaign, launched by President Nixon and his Secretary of State Henry Kissinger (who later was awarded the Nobel Price for bringing peace to the region!).
Between 1969 and 1973, American bombers killed some 750.000 Cambodian peasants. To conceal this crime, US pilots' logs were falsified. 
In reality, the genocidal Pol Pot and the Khmer Rouge were promoted by the US and Britain.
In 1992, when the Western powers returned to Cambodia, they came under the United Nations' flag to impose a “peace plan” devised by US Congressman Stephen Solarz.

Not only the Gulf of Tonkin attack was completely fake; the later announced “conclusive proof” of Hanoi's preparations to invade the south - weapons found floating in a North Vietnamese junk off China Beach were a “master illusion'”.
In 1983, former senior CIA specialist Ralph McGehee told Pilger that “_The CIA, loaded up the junk with communist weapons, floated it off the coast, then brought in the international press. We got the headlines we wanted, and the marines followed_".

According to Pilger, the US didn´t really lose in Vietnam as they took control of all the countries surrounding it.
In the 1990s, Vietnam was told that the price for entry into the “global economy” are cities of sweatshops and a countryside of landlords.

Vietnamese journalist Nhu T. Le wrote that the new foreign banks and private enterprises “


> are meant to create a Hobbesian world of scarce resources inhabited by desperate people willing to do almost anything to feed their families. The marketeers are making an argument about human nature – that fear and greed are the fundamental human motivations. But in Vietnam, three million people in the grave serve as its greatest refutation_._


 
John Pilger – _Hidden agendas_ (1998): https://archive.org/details/fp_Hidde...as-John_Pilger
(http://archive.is/xpNbq)

----------


## Firestarter

> More than 60,000 people were slaughtered in the first 3 months of the invasion. In the 20 years since Indonesia illegally invaded East Timor, at least 200,000 people have died. According to Gabriel Defert, the real figure is closer to 300,000.
> 
> On arrival in Indonesia, Robin Cook gave  one of the world's most vicious dictatorships a deal on human rights. At the time, Suhartos Indonesia were conducting Operation Finish Them Off in East Timor, with British arms whose delivery he refused to stop.
> Indonesia's special forces, Kopassus, patrol East Timor in civilian dress in unmarked vehicles, armed with Heckler and Koch automatic weapons from British Aerospace. Their marksmen train on simulators used by the SAS and their death squads train in British equipment. Indonesian military officers and pilots are trained in Britain.
> 
> (...)
> 
> John Pilger  _Hidden agendas_ (1998): https://archive.org/details/fp_Hidde...as-John_Pilger
> (http://archive.is/xpNbq)


Two days before the brutal invasion of East Timor President Gerald Ford and Secretary of State Henry Kissinger gave the green light for the invasion at a state dinner with President Suharto in Jakarta.
Since Suharto was brought into power of Indonesia in 1965, the US has been the biggest arms supplier of Indonesia, particularly after the invasion of East Timor in 1975.

US arms sales to Indonesia more than quadrupled from $12 million in 1974 to $65 million in 1975, while US military aid to Jakarta more than doubled from $17 million in 1974 to $40 million in 1976.
In 1977, Congressional hearings confirmed that major US weapons systems were sold during this period (some used in East Timor), including: 16 Rockwell OV-10 "Bronco" counterinsurgency aircraft, 3 Lockheed C-130 transport aircraft, 36 Cadillac-Gage V-150 "Commando" armoured cars, S-61 helicopters, patrol craft, M-16 rifles, pistols, mortars, machine guns, recoilless rifles, ammunition, and extensive communications equipment.

During the 1977 House International Relations Committee hearing, the State Department's Deputy Legal Advisor George H. Aldrich testified that "roughly 90%" of Indonesia's weapons during the 1975 invasion of East Timor came from the United States.
A high-ranking Indonesian general bluntly pointed out: "_Of course there were US weapons used [during the attack on East Timor]. These are the only weapons that we have_.



During the last 2 years of the Ford Administration US arms sales to Indonesia levelled off at $10 to $12 million annually.
In the 4 years that Jimmy Carter was US president (hypocritically on a platform of human rights), arms sales to Suharto skyrocketed to nearly $60 million per year, of which $112 million in 1978.
In May 1978, Vice President Walter Mondale sold Indonesia 16 A-4 "Skyhawk" attack planes, which is capable of spraying weapons fire and explosives over wide areas. Besides the "Skyhawks also a batch of 16 Bell UH-1H "Huey" helicopters were sold to the ruthless dictatorial regime of Suharto.

The Reagan administration maintained a steady weapons flow to Jakarta, of more than $40 million per year in arms sales during its first 4 years in office. In 1986, the Reagan administration approved a record more than $300 million in weapons sales to Suharto. This was the year that the US sold Indonesia its first batch of 12 F-16 fighter planes.
Arms sales to Indonesia dropped during the Bush Administration, to a still impressive $28 million annually.

The Clinton Administration was pushing Indonesia to buy more F-16s. The total F-16 package, would be worth roughly $200 million (but I dont know if the sale went through). If the sale of 9 to 11 F-16s went ahead as planned, the Clinton Administration will have approved roughly $270 million in arms sales to Indonesia in just over 4 years, over $67 million per year. This represents the highest US sales since the second Reagan term or the early Carter period.
In the second term of Bill Clinton as US president, the US has announced steps to ensure that sold arms to Indonesia wont be used for internal repression.

There are several ways in which the US taxpayers have paid for arms sales to Indonesia in the 1990s.
The US Export-Import Bank offered guaranteed loans; including the  "dual use" new program, which was intensive lobbied by the Aerospace Industries Association. In late 1995, Indonesia received a $22 million loan guarantee from the ExIm Bank to refurbish 7 of its U.S.-origin C-130 and L-100 transport aircraft.
The Pentagon during the Clinton administration created the $15 billion arms export loan guarantee fund.
Another form of indirect subsidy for arms exports is the practice of providing "offsets": steering business to the purchasing country (Indonesia). In May 1996, Indonesia's state minister of Research and Technology B.J. Habibie told to expect at least a 30% offset for the F-16 sale.

According to the U.S. Arms Control and Disarmament Agency, from 1992 to 1994, Indonesia received 53% of its weapons imports from the United States.
The US, wasnt the only country supplying the brutal Suharto regime with weapons. Since the mid-1980s, Indonesia has relied almost entirely on the US and Western European countries, particularly the UK, France, Netherlands and Germany for imported armaments (an estimated 91 to 100% of its imported weapons).


In the 1980s and 1990s, the Dutch Hollandse Signaal Apparaten (daughter of the French Thompson-CSF) was the biggest arms and military services suppliers to ABRI (armed forces) from the Netherlands. During this period most sales of Dutch arms were to the Indonesian navy. The Netherlands supplied 9 major surface vessels and is pushing to sell more naval equipment.
In the period 1988-92, the Netherlands was the largest arms exporter to Indonesia after the US, according to the SIPRI.
A leaked report showed that in the period 1990-1995, Indonesia was the twelfth largest recipient of Dutch arms outside NATO, with a total value of $17.7 million: http://stopwapenhandel.org/sites/sto...ndonesia_0.pdf
(http://web.archive.org/web/20190525140858/http://stopwapenhandel.org/sites/stopwapenhandel.org/files/imported/publicaties/boekenbrochures/Indonesia_0.pdf)


For more on the Pentagon support for Suharto and General Prabowo, and the inevitable Trump link: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...php?f=7&t=1191

----------


## Firestarter

The following October 1999 article gives more information on the support of the Indonesia of the ruthless dictator Suharto since 1965, who was forced to resign on 21 May 1998.
Since then the IMF has expanded its control of Indonesia even more…

The economic interests of the Suharto family in Indonesian society are vast; the Suhartos own an estimated $15 billion (if so, how much do the dictators of Britain, Netherlands and Spain have stashed away?). A World Bank internal document described that since 1967 a third of the loans meant for Indonesian development, $24 billion, were embezzled by Suharto's family members and business cronies.
PriceWaterhouseCoopers reported that $70 million of the IMF's $43 billion “bail-out” package ended up in GOLKAR-linked bank accounts. The report found numerous indicators of fraud, concealment, bribery and corruption.
With the Indonesian occupation of East Timor since 1975 top generals profited as they hijacked the Timorese economy, and the Suharto family controls nearly 40% of East Timor.

In February 1998, General Prabowo (Suharto's son-in-law) was made commander of the Indonesian Army strategic reserve, KOSTRAD.
After Suharto resigned, Dr Habibie was immediately endorsed by General Wiranto (former Commander-in-Chief of KOSTRAD) and the armed forces (ABRI). The electoral system in Indonesia was rigged to guarantee victory to the ruling GOLKAR party. The police, who played a political role in suppressing opposition to Suharto, were under ABRI control.
In July 1998, Habibie appointed General Wiranto as Defence Minister. General Raden Hartano (Army Chief of Staff) became Minister of Information and for new KOSTRAD C.O. General Sugiano (former C.O. of the Presidential Security Unit). 

On 27 January 1999, Habibie announced a referendum on East Timor. Up until the referendum, brutal paramilitary operations in East Timor killed hundreds of Timorese and forced 40,000 people to flee their villages. 78.5% of the votes (344,500) favoured independence from Indonesia.
Then Habibie imposed martial law in East Timor, after which even worse violence followed. According to the UN, an estimated 500,000 of the 890,000 population were displaced of which 150,000 were locked up in Indonesian camps in West Timor. Many were killed.

Habibie announced a democratic general election for 7 June 1999, with elections for President in the autumn of 1999.
The process was assisted by “aid” from Australia, Japan and the European Union and $50 million from the UN Development Fund.

General Wiranto was nominated as GOLKAR's Vice-Presidential candidate, but unexpectedly withdrew his candacy on 18 October 1999. Habibie also pulled out of the Presidential election. Abdurrachman Wahid (a.k.a. Gus Dur), leader of the National Awakening Party (PKB), was elected President on 20 October by 373 votes to 313 over Megawati Sukarnoputri, who became Vice-President.
Habibie had pledged to implement the economic reforms demanded by the IMF. In the 1997 elections, Wahid had campaigned with Suharto's daughter and has links to the military elite, including General Wiranto.
Even Megawati Sukarnoputri, daughter of Sukarno who was overthrown by Suharto in 1965, has links to the military and is supported by many retired military officers.

In return for the IMF’s $43 billion “loan” to Indonesia, they demanded economic reforms like cutting food and fuel subsidies. The International Monetary Fund (IMF) has demanded a veto over Indonesia's economic policy.
At the end of 1998, Indonesia owed Western banks – including UK banks HSBC, Standard Chartered, Schroders, NatWest and Barclays - £30.75 billion. Indonesia also owed the World Bank and IMF £12.75 billion, and £13.5 billion to Western governments.

In May 1997, Julian Robertson and George Soros, with credit from a group of international banks including Citigroup, orchestrated the crash of the Thailand baht and stock market. The same team crashed the economies of the Philippines, Indonesia and South Korea. 
From July 1997 to late January 1998, the rupiah lost 85% of its value against the US dollar and the Indonesian stock exchange index lost 50%, with inflation soaring to over 50%. Industrial development was abruptly halted when 80 projects were stopped.
In 1996, some 4.5 million Indonesians were unemployed; by early 1999 an additional ten million had lost their jobs. Food shortages became common especially in rural areas. Absolute poverty at the end of 1998 had risen from 22.5 million before the crisis to 118.5 million Indonesians (from 11.2% to 60.6% of the population in only a couple of years).

In 1978, the UK started selling Hawk jets of British Aerospace (BAe) to Indonesia. The Hawk-209 is a single-seat, radar equipped, lightweight, multi-role combat aircraft, providing comprehensive air defence and ground attack capability.
On 22 November 1996, 16 Hawk-209 aircraft were licensed for export to Indonesia. The UK government assisted the deal by DTI's Export Credits Guarantee Department (ECGD) with a £280 million guarantee (87% of the ECGD support for military exports for Indonesia in 1995-6 and 80% of the purchase price). By February 1998, this sum had risen to £362 million.

In 1996, Indonesia spent $4.7 billion on their military, in 1997 $4.8 billion, but because of the crisis (only) $1.7 billion in 1998. Total Indonesian imports from the UK fell by 50.3% in the first quarter of 1998.
With a moratorium on arms purchases, 5 Indonesian private companies illegally imported firearms, gas and electric shock weapons.

In 1994, Robin Cook stated that Hawk aircrafts were used to bomb East Timor in most years since 1984 but after he became Foreign Secretary he did nothing to stop the arms sales. On 29 August 1998, Cook announced police training in Indonesia, of the cops that were heavily involved in repression.
The Blair government also permitted UK institutions to train Indonesian military officers, sometimes using taxpayers' money. The UK taxpayer was also paying for training Hawk pilots. By July 1998, the RAF had trained 5 instructors and 24 pilots. British Aerospace also provided training for Hawk pilots.
On 11 September 1999, Cook finally announced that existing arms export licences to Indonesia were suspended for (only) 4 months until 16 January 2000. While this sounds almost impressive, in reality Indonesia had no plans to buy more Hawks. 

Heckler & Koch is a subsidiary of British Aerospace that manufactures the 9mm MP5 sub-machine gun that can fire 800 rounds per minute. The MP5 is used by special units in Indonesia.
In 1995, more than 500 MSG 90 sniper rifles were delivered to Indonesian Marines and the Indonesian Police Department, manufactured under licence from BAe by Makina ve Kimya Endustrisi Kurumu (MKEK) near Ankara in Turkey.

On 9 December 1996, Ian Lang announced a licence for 50 Alvis Scorpion vehicles with equipment including 90mm guns and 2 machine-guns per vehicle, adaptable to convoy escort, internal security or light tank.
This deal was also covered by the ECGD with £65 million in 1996 and $3.2 million in 1997.

In May 1998, Kaman tried to sell shipborne anti-submarine helicopters to Indonesia.
In May 1998, GKN Westland offered their Super Lynx 300 helicopter to Indonesia.

The UK taxpayer has also paid for military aid from the Defence Military Assistance Fund to Indonesia when Tony Blair was Elizabeth’s PM. This money is mainly used to support UK defence exporters: in 1995-6: £691,880 (of which £583,000 for military exports); 1996-7: £1,675,280 (of which £1,629,080 for military exports); 1997-8: £62,400 (of which £19,700 for military exports)

British colony Australia has also provided diplomatic and military support to Indonesia’s regime. In January 1978, Malcolm Fraser's government recognised to Indonesia's East Timor annexation, after which drilling for oil in Challis and Jabiru in the Timor Gap was allowed.
Between 1986 and 1991, the Australian government gleaned AUS$31 million from the sale of permits to oil companies to exploit natural resources in the region.
Australia sold 20 Nomad maritime patrol aircraft to Indonesians which arrived in January 1997. According to the IISS, Australia provided US$4 million worth of military aid to Indonesia in 1996; in 1997 another $4.5 million and in 1998 $3.5 million.
In May 1997, Australia and Indonesia agreed on a $1 billion military package to protect the Natuna gasfield in the South China Sea, including airborne early-warning systems, maritime patrol aircraft, frigates, SAMs and air-surveillance radar

In October 1998, British colony New Zealand made a deal to refurbish two US TA-4J Skyhawks for the Indonesian Air Force.
The Skyhawk is a ground-attack aircraft.

In 1994, Indonesia ordered 20 Light LG1 105mm cannons from the French Giat, in 1996 another 18 VBL wheeled amphibious scout vehicles, and in 1997 18 ULTRAF reconnaissance vehicles. In the beginning of 1997, the French Thomson-CSF won a $50 million contract to supply mission systems for Indonesian maritime patrol aircraft and helicopters.
France exported roughly double the UK total of £112,490,000 to Indonesia in 1998.

In June 1997, France awarded President Habibie a medal for promoting French-Indonesian relations and industrial development.
France and the Netherlands lobbied the EU to restrict the arms embargo to Indonesia, announced after the events in East Timor, to only 4 months.

In 1997, Germany made a deal for 5 Type 206 second-hand diesel attack submarines to Indonesia.
In 1997, the German companies STN Atlas Elektronik and Abeking & Rasmussen shipyard were also trying to sell a midget-submarine to Indonesia.

In 1995, the Belgian company SABCA was contracted to upgrade Indonesia's 12 F-5 fighters for $40 million, to give them communality with F-16s and Hawks.

In April 1996 Sweden approved the export of 3 Bofors naval cannon to Indonesia.

In August 1997, the Indonesians reportedly decided on buying 12 Su-30K fighters and 8 Mi-17IV helicopters from Russia for $650-1000 million: https://www.caat.org.uk/resources/co...onesia/exports
(http://archive.is/OzYJp)


Indonesians have had enough of the austerity program forced on them by the World Bank, IMF and the Indonesian political puppets selected to sell it to the masses…
Indonesia has already suffered since the US-sponsored military coup in 1965.

People are protesting against the changes which president Jokowi announced – curbing labour rights and “opening up” the economy to foreign “investment”. Jokowi is used to implement brutal Thatcherite capitalism.
New legislation will make it illegal to criticise re-elected President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo.

This administration is even worse than any since Suharto’s dictatorship.
In West Papua already around 500,000 lost their lives since the beginning of occupation.

Jokowi met with the US President Donald Trump asking him “on behalf of millions of the Indonesia people” to come and visit Indonesia: https://journal-neo.org/2019/10/11/t...as-we-know-it/
(http://archive.is/ey9rP)


How did the not very popular Joko Widodo get re-elected in the first place?!?
His rival is the same son-in-law of the late dictator Suharto, General Prabowo Subianto, who is even hated more in Indonesia than Hillary Clinton in America after orchestrating the torture of activists in 1998.

In another strange twist, Widodo has now selected Prabowo for defence minister: https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...abowo-subianto

----------


## Firestarter

> The Atlas Network works with 450 foundations, NGOs, think tanks and advocacy groups, with an operating budget of $5 million in 2016, coming from charitable and non-profit foundations  from the US.
> Atlas helped to alter the political landscape in various countries in Latin America and is effectively an extension of Anglo-American foreign policy. The think tanks associated with Atlas are financed by the Koch billionaire brothers, State Department and National Endowment for Democracy (NED).


The libertarian Atlas Network has "reshaped political power in country after country", operating as an extension of U.S. foreign policy.
Atlas methods include providing grants for new think tanks and education on how to run a think tank and manipulate opinion through social media and online videos.
In 2014, Atlas provided $4,340,000 in funding to 177 partners in 68 different countries.

In 1981, Atlas was founded by Sir Antony Fisher.
In 1955, Fisher had founded the Institute of Economic Affairs (IAE) in London and helped to create the Fraser Institute, the Manhattan Institute and the Pacific Research Institute in the 1970s. 
The basis for Fishers ideals came from Friedrich Hayek, who helped to found Otto von Habsburgs Mont Pelerin Society. Member of Mont Pelerin, Ed Feulner, helped found the Washington Heritage Foundation. Another Mont Pelerin member, Ed Crane, founded the Libertarian Cato Institute.

None other than Milton Friedman said about the Institute of Economic Affairs: 


> It made possible Margaret Thatcher. It made possible not her election as prime minister but the policies that she was able to follow. And the same thing in this country, the developing thought along these lines made possible Ronald Reagan and the policies he was able to follow.


In 1981, Fisher sent his proposal on the Atlas Network to a list of prominent executives, including Richard Mellon Scaife, and soon money began to pour in from corporate coffers like Pfizer, Procter & Gamble and Royal Dutch Shell.
But Fisher knew that his financers needed to remain secret (like for the IAE), because: 


> To influence public opinion, it is necessary to avoid any suggestion of vested interest or intent to indoctrinate.


Atlas was funded over the years by Koch family foundations and by 2005 had received $440,000 from ExxonMobil and at least $825,000 from the tobacco company Philip Morris. MasterCard was also an Atlas donor.
In 1986, Atlas scheduled meetings with business executives so its network of think tanks could be funded from the US. An official from the US Agency for International Development (USAID) once recommended that the head of Coca-Colas subsidiary in Panama work with Atlas to set up an IEA-style Atlas think tank.
Atlas partners were also funded by CIA-front National Endowment for Democracy (NED, founded in 1983), which is funded largely by the State Department and USAID. The NED also controls Wikileaks

In 1980, at age 26, the Argentinean born Alejandro Chafuen was invited to become the youngest member of the Mont Pelerin Society. He travelled to Stanford and within 5 years married an American.
Chafuen, like Fisher, noted that donors cannot appear to pay for polls because they would lose credibility: 


> Pfizer Inc. would not sponsor surveys on health issues nor would Exxon pay for surveys on environmental issues.


In 1991, 3 years after Fisher died, Chafuen became chairman of Atlas. Chafuen got the support of leading Libertarians, like investor John Templeton and the billionaire Koch brothers.

The Atlas network has funded hundreds of free-market think tanks in Latin America, including groups that supported the Free Brazil Movement.
Numerous Atlas-affiliated leaders are now in power:
Atlas funded a think tank that merged with the political party formed by Mauricio Macri, who became the president of Argentina and is connected to several ministers in Argentina;
Atlas has also supported protests in Venezuela and the campaign of Sebastián Pinera, the president of Chile;
Several senators in Bolivia.

Gerardo Bongiovanni, the president of Atlas think tank Fundación Libertad (Argentina), admitted that the first needed money came from NEDs grant partner, the Center for International Private Enterprise, $1 million between 1985 and 1987. 
In 1998, Cedice Libertad, Atlass flagship in Caracas (Venezuela) received financial support from the Center for International Private Enterprise. Records leaked from Eva Golinger and Bradley Manning were used to insinuate that Atlas think tanks were trying to destabilise the Venezuelan of Hugo Chavez, a sophisticated effort to support Chavez

The Trump administration is filled with alumni of Atlas-related groups and friends.
Education Secretary Betsy DeVos (sister of Erik Prince) and Alejandro Chafuen both were leaders at Michigan think tank the Acton Institute, which now has an affiliate in Brazil (the Centro Interdisciplinar de Ética e Economia Personalista).
Vice President Mike Pence has attended an Atlas event and spoken highly of the group.
Trumps counterterrorism adviser, Sebastian Gorka, once led an Atlas think tank in Hungary.
Senior fellow at the Atlas Network, Judy Shelton, was previously an adviser to the Trump campaign and transition and is now chairperson of the NED: https://theintercept.com/2017/08/09/...merica-brazil/
(http://archive.is/158TQ)

----------


## Firestarter

In this post my summary of a good book on the creation of the Federal Reserve (on Jekyll Island) and how the international money system works (including the World Bank and IMF).
Even Ron Paul agrees that this is a superb analysis


*Paper (fiat) money from England  inflation tax*
Fiat money is paper money without precious-metal backing. The first recorded appearance of fiat money was in thirteenth century China, but its use on a major scale only first occurred in colonial America.
The Bank of England was formed in 1694 to institutionalise fractional-reserve banking. This was used to bribe politicians with spendable money (created out of nothing by the banksters) without having to raise taxes. In return, the bankers would receive a commission  called interest.
In England, the first paper money was the exchequer order of Charles II. It was replaced in 1696 by the exchequer bill that was redeemable in gold.

Expanding the money supply causes inflation, and the amount lost in purchasing power could be seen as money stolen from us by our government or a hidden tax.
Since the establishment of the Bank of England in 1694, most wars couldnt have been financed without fiat money. Or in other words: wars cause inflation


*US Central banks until the Fed and rising US debts*
The formation of the first US central bank, the Bank of the United States, was primarily to create money for the federal government. The creation of millions of new fractional-reserve dollars made prices inflate. In a five-year period, prices rose by 72%, or in other words 42% of peoples savings in the form of money was confiscated by the government through inflation.
The Bank of the United States also came to the assistance of good state banks, which allowed them to act recklessly.
In 1791, the First Bank of the United States (America's second central bank) was created by Congress, as almost a replica of the first, including fraud.
The story of the Second Bank of the United States, the third central bank of the USA, ended after President Andrew Jackson won the battle with the head of that bank, Nicholas Biddle.

According to the National Banking Act of 1863, banks only had to keep a percentage of their notes and deposits in the form of lawful money (gold coins). That percentage averaged about 12%.
This means that a bank with $1 million in coin deposits could use approximately $880,000 of that ($1 million minus 12%) to purchase government bonds, exchange the bonds for bank notes, lend out the bank notes, and collect interest on both the bonds and the loans. So the bank could earn interest on $880,000 loaned to the government in the form of coins plus interest on $880,000 loaned to its customers in the form of bank notes. That doubled the bank's income without needing more capital; and basically means that the effective reserve fraction of 12% is really only 6%...
By failing to veto the National Bank Act, President Lincoln delivered the American people into the claws of the international Cabal, an act which was similar to the forcible return of captured runaway slaves.
By participating in the greenbacks, President Lincoln violated one of the most important sections of the Constitution.  During the war, the money supply increased by 138% and the purchasing power of the greenbacks fell by 65%. Prices more than doubled while wages rose by less than half. In this way, Americans surrendered more than half of all the money they earned or held during that period to the government and to the banks   in addition to their normal taxes.

Griffin blames most of whats wrong with our Brave New World on the Fabian Society and its bastard offspring that includes the Round Table, RIIA and Council on Foreign Relations (CFR).
See the stained-glass window that was once in the Beatrice Webb House in Surrey, England, former headquarters of the Fabian Society. It is now on display at the London School of Economics.
It shows Sidney Webb and George Bernard Shaw striking the earth with hammers to "_REMOULD IT NEARER TO THE HEART'S DESIRE_". Note the wolf in sheep's clothing in the Fabian crest above the globe.


The first draft of the Jekyll Island plan (for the Federal Reserve) was submitted to the Senate by Nelson Aldrich but had actually been written by Frank Vanderlip and Benjamin Strong (the buddy of the Governor of the Bank of England, Montagu Norman).
The presidential campaigns of Woodrow Wilson and Teddy Roosevelt included propaganda against the evils of the Money Trust while both of their campaigns were financed by that same Trust.

Its obvious that Americans and their government have become mired in debt.
Annual federal deficits have grown steadily since 1950. It had taken 198 years for the federal government to borrow the first trillion dollars. Then, in only twelve years  mostly when B-actor Reagan played president  it borrowed another $3 trillion. By the end of 1995, the debt had grown to about $5 trillion. It has continued to rise almost vertically.
By 1993, net interest payments on that debt were $214 billion per year; about 14% of all federal revenue. It now represents the government's largest single expense. These charges are paid by the American tax payer. On average, over $5,000 is extracted per American family annually, only to pay the interest.
Private investors in the US hold about 37% of this debt; foreign investors own approximately 27%; agencies of the federal government have 28%; and the Federal Reserve owns only about 8% of the US national debt.

Todays $22.5 trillion, rising to $34 trillion, is just the US national government debt. Total US debt includes state and local government debt, household debt, corporate bond and business commercial & industrial loan debt, central bank balance sheet debt, and government agencies (GSEs) debt. Add these other forms of debt to the national debt makes the total debt in the US rises some $53 trillion. This lead to an estimated grand total US debt of more than $70 trillion by 2028 (the $900 billion a year in interest charges for the banksters is probably too low an estimate).


*Karl Marx, Trotsky, Bolsheviks*
In 1904, Jacob Schiff (head of the New York investment firm of Kuhn, Loeb, and Company), had raised capital for large war loans to Japan so they could fight against Russia.

This 1911 cartoon by Robert Minor shows Karl Marx surrounded by delighted Wall Street financiers: Morgan partner George Perkins; J.P. Morgan; John Ryan of National City Bank; John D. Rockefeller; and Andrew Carnegie. Behind Marx stand Teddy Roosevelt


In January of 1916, Leon Trotsky was expelled from France and came to the US at the invitation of Schiff. His travel expenses were paid by Schiff.
On 23 March 1917, the abdication of Tsar Nicholas was celebrated at Carnegie Hall. When Trotsky returned to Petrograd in May 1917, he carried $10,000 for travel expenses, again from Kuhn, Loeb.

Contrary to believe, Lenin, Trotsky, and their Bolsheviks did not overthrow the monarchy but overthrew the first democratic society in Russian history, set up through the March 1917 revolution. Lenin and Trotsky werent sent to Russia to overthrow the Tsar but to make an end to the (real?) revolution.
After the October 1917 Revolution, all the banks in Russia were "nationalised" by the Bolsheviks except for the Petrograd branch of Rockefeller's National City Bank.

Arsene de Goulevitch mentioned that Knight of the Garter Alfred Milner (head of the Round Table) financed the Bolshevik Revolution with over 21 million roubles and that another of its financers was British Ambassador to Russia Sir George Buchanan.
At the same time that Morgan was funding pro-Bolshevik groups, he also founded the extreme anti-Bolshevik United Americans that was trying to frighten Americans into believing that a Red mob was ready to take New York. In a strange twist the officers of United Americans were Allen Walker of the Guarantee Trust Company (the Soviet's fiscal agent in the U.S. at the time); Daniel Willard president of the Baltimore & Ohio Railway (that was developing Soviet railways); H.H. Westinghouse of Westinghouse Air Brake Company (which operated a major plant in Russia); and Otto H. Kahn of Kuhn, Loeb & Company (arguable THE principal financial backer of the Soviet regime).
Morgan and a consortium of British financiers, including Alfred Milner, also financed the army of Admiral Kolchak, who was fighting against the Bolsheviks in Siberia.

In the years after the Bolsheviks took dictatorial control of the Soviet Union, lucrative contracts were issued to British and American businesses affiliated with the Round Table network.
Chicago meat packers Morris & Company, for example, got a 50 million pounds contract. Edward Morris was married to Helen Swift, sister of Harold Swift who had been a "Major" at the Red Cross Mission in Russia.
From 1921 to 1925, Standard Oil and General Electric supplied $37 million worth of machinery.
Junkers Aircraft in Germany literally created Soviet air power.
At least 3 million slave labourers perished in Siberia digging ore for Britain's Lena Goldfields, Ltd.
W. Averell Harriman  who later became US Ambassador to Russia  acquired a twenty-year monopoly over Soviet manganese production.


*The sinking of the Lusitania*
Its no secret that the bombing of the British passenger liner Lusitania by those horrible Germans was the reason that the US joined WW I.
Calling the Lusitania a passenger liner is certainly misleading. In May 1913, the Lusitania was outfitted with extra armour, revolving gun rings on her decks, and shell racks in the hold for ammunition. In Jane's Fighting Ships the Lusitania was now listed as an auxiliary cruiser and in the British The Naval Annual an armed merchant man.
In October 1914, Winston Churchill issued orders that British merchant ships must no longer obey a U-boat order to halt and be searched but instead shoot at the enemy or ram the submarine. The result was that German U-boats were forced to sink ships without warning.

The cargo that was loaded on the Lusitania on her last voyage included 600 tons of pyroxyline (gun cotton), 6 million rounds of ammunition, 1,248 cases of shrapnel shells, plus an unknown quantity of munitions that filled the holds on the lowest deck and trunkways and passageways of F deck.
As the Lusitania moved into hostile waters, First Lord of the Admiralty, Winston Churchill, ordered her destroyer protection to leave. This made her an easy target. After the impact of one torpedo, a mighty second explosion from within ripped her apart, and it quickly gurgled to the bottom.

Colonel Edward Mandell House was highly influential at that time, a trustee of the Carnegie Foundation and very close to Andrew Carnegie himself. House was in England at that very day to meet King George V. He was accompanied by Sir Edward Grey (Knight of the Garter, KG, 1912), who asked him: "_What will America do if the Germans sink an ocean liner with American passengers on board?_". According to House, "_I told him if this were done, a flame of indignation would sweep America, which would in itself probably carry us into the war_".
After arriving at Buckingham Palace, King George (another KG) asked House, "_Suppose they should sink the Lusitania with American passengers on board..._".

William Jenning Bryan became so disillusioned by the duplicity of his own government that on 9 May, he sent a note to Wilson: 


> Germany has a right to prevent contraband going to the Allies and a ship carrying contraband should not rely upon passengers to protect her from attack-it would be like putting women and children in front of an army.


On 16 April 1917, the US officially declared war on the Axis powers. Eight days later, Congress passed the War Loan Act which extended $1 billion in credit to the Allies. The first advance of $200 million went to the British to repay the debt to Morgan. A few days later, $100 million went to France for the same purpose.
Within 3 months Britain had run up their overdraft with Morgan to $400 million dollars, and the firm presented it to the government for payment. The Federal Reserve System created the money to give to England and France so they could pay back the American banks. The same process was done again in World War II and the bailout of the 1980s and '90s.


*International loans, World Bank, IMF*
American banks had always been willing to make loans to the Soviet Union, except for short periods of the Cuban Missile Crisis, the Vietnam War, the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan, and other minor business interruptions.
The Soviets bought American goods with loans from the International Monetary Fund and the World Bank. Almost all of these loans were guaranteed by the US government, which means that if these countries default, the gullible American taxpayer will once again have to pay.
America gives billions to Russia, which uses it to build and sell missiles to China. China then sells those Russian-made missiles to the oil-rich Iran.

American banks and businessmen  with taxpayers guarantees   have provided power-generating equipment, modern steel mills and military hardware to China.
Within a few weeks of the 1989 Tiananmen Square massacre in Beijing, at the very time that student leaders were executed, the Bush Administration approved a $200 million, low-interest loan for delivery of 4 brand new Boeings. In 1993, 47 more Boeing jetliners were sold with another 800 Boeings over the next 15 years projected. China paid for all this through guaranteed loans and subsidies from the World Bank.

The US also provided aid to Eastern Europe, under control of the Soviet Union, which strengthened the Communist regimes.
In November 1988, the World Bank made its first loan to Poland for $17.9 million. In 1991, the Bush Administration cancelled 70% of the $3.8 billion owed to the United States, which had to be paid by American taxpayers instead.
During 1992, Yeltsin wheeled and dealed with Royal Dutch Shell, British Petroleum, Amoco, Texaco, and Exxon.

Shortly after the Mexican government loaned $55 million to Fidel Castros Cuba, head of the Federal Reserve Paul Volcker offered Mexico's finance minister, Jesus Silva Herzog, a $600 million short-term loan to get Mexico past its election date of 4 July.

After Brazil in 1982 announced it couldnt make payments on its debt, the U.S. Treasury loaned $1.23 billion to keep those checks going to the banks. Twenty days later, it gave another $1.5 billion; the Bank of International Settlements advanced $1.2 billion. The following month, the IMF provided $5.5 billion; Western banks extended $10 billion in trade credits; and $4.4 billion in new loans were made by a Morgan Bank syndication.
This plan set the precedent of "curing" the debt crisis by creating more debt.


*The global environmental threat - depopulation*
The pollution of the environment global threat has been carefully planned since at least the 1960s. This was viewed as likely to succeed because it could be related to observable conditions like smog and water pollution and would therefore look credible.
In 1989, an article by CFR member George Kennan was published: 


> We must prepare instead for ... an age where the great enemy is not the Soviet Union, but the rapid deterioration of our planet as a supporting structure for civilized life.


Fabian Bertrand Russell (of the Noble English Russell family, the handler of H.G. Wells) explained: 


> I do not pretend that birth control is the only way in which population can be kept from increasing... War, as I remarked a moment ago, has hitherto been disappointing in this respect, but perhaps bacteriological war may prove more effective. If a Black Death could be spread throughout the world once in every generation, survivors could procreate freely without making the world too full....
> A scientific world society cannot be stable unless there is world government... It will be necessary to find ways of preventing an increase in world population. If this is to be done otherwise than by wars, pestilences and famines, it will demand a powerful international authority. This authority should deal out the world's food to the various nations in proportion to their population at the time of the establishments of the authority. If any nation subsequently increased its population, it should not on that account receive any more food. The motive for not increasing population would therefore be very compelling.


 
G. Edward Griffin  _The creature from Jekyll Island: A second look at the federal reserve_ (1994)  6.9 MB: https://ia802609.us.archive.org/14/i...l%20Island.pdf
(http://web.archive.org/web/20190517214659/https://ia802609.us.archive.org/14/items/pdfy--Pori1NL6fKm2SnY/The%20Creature%20From%20Jekyll%20Island.pdf)

----------


## Firestarter

In 1937, a book by Ferdinand Lundberg was published detailing an oligarchy of 60 wealthy families that control the United States of America.
The "60 families" named by Lundberg include the Rockefeller, Morgan, Ford, Vanderbilt, Mellon, Guggenheim, Harkness, Whitney, Du Pont, Astor, Paynes, and Stillman families.
Many wealthy Americans were not on Lundbergs list because their wealth was not in the form of family or dynastic assets, like Harvey Firestone, Frederick H. Prince, and Samuel Zemurray.

At least 36 large nonbanking corporations with assets totalling about $22 billion have a direct connection to John D. Rockefellers interests.

The Mellon group dominates about 35 banks and insurance companies and some 40 non-financial corporations with a total of $4.25 billion in assets.
The Mellon group is directly or indirectly represented in corporations with about $13 billion in assets.

The 10 largest foundations, according to a Twentieth Century Fund study in 1934: 
1. Carnegie Corporation of N.Y.
2. Rockefeller Foundation
3. General Education Board (Rockefeller)
4. Commonwealth Fund (Harkness)
5. W.K. Kellogg Foundation (Kellogg cereals)
6. Carnegie Institution of Washington
7. Carnegie Foundation for the Advancement of Teaching
8. Russell Sage Foundation
9. Buhl Foundation (Henry Buhl, Jr.)
10. Carnegie Endowment for International Peace

Louis D. Brandeis concluded that the wealth of the elite is understated because they also control other peoples money.
This makes their recklessness unpunished, as great losses were paid for by citizens with an average income.

The elite control education, by financing schools and universities.

Besides the rich and corrupt, at least 75% of Americans own nothing except clothing and a few chattels.

Ferdinand Lundberg  _Americas sixty families_ (1937): https://archive.org/details/Lundberg...DFscan/page/n4


Thirty years later, Lundberg came with a new book on the same topic.

The United States can be looked upon as a single party "democracy", divided in 2 subdivisions: the Republican Party (dubbed "Conservative") and the Democratic Party (dubbed "Liberal").

The 3 richest, most influential families, in 1968, are:
1 - Du Pont worth $7.6 billion
2 - Mellon worth $4.8 billion
3 - Rockefeller worth $4.7 billion (only third?)

The Ford family is the 4th most influential, rich oligarchic family in the USA.
J. Paul Getty is thought of to be in the same class, with $1.2 billion.

Other leading family names that dominate the 200 largest nonfinancial companies: Adler, Astor, Cabot, Clapp, Doris Duke Cromwell, Cunningham, Doherty, Drexel, Fleischmann, Forstmann, Goelet, Goldman, Guggenheim, Hanna, Hearst, Hillman, Hutton, Jones, Laughlin (Jones and Laughlin Steel), Lynch, McClintic, Miller, Milbank, Palmer, Payson, Penney, Pillsbury, Rosenwald, Schott, Skaggs, Vanderbilt, Watkins, Whitney, Widener and Winthrop.

In 1953, 32% of the private assets were held by the richest 1.6% of the adult population of 103 million.
According to Lundberg, the American tax system favours the wealthy over the poor, amongst others because of sales taxes and tax-exempt foundations

Ferdinand Lundberg  _The Rich and the Super-Rich_ (1968): http://docshare02.docshare.tips/file.../123670846.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

George Soros has been made in some sort of boogeyman for the far right media controlled by the Mont Pelerin Society.
George Soros the funder of the Clinton Foundation, Jared Kushner and Donald Trump...

Memes like the following have been thoroughly debunked: https://www.mediamatters.org/glenn-b...ht-anniversary



Even though it has been debunked that George Soros is an evil Jew, who at only 14 helped the Nazis to confiscate assets of Hungarian Jews, the December 1998 interview on which this is mostly based, has been deleted by Youtube.
Clearly I wouldnt want anybody to make the wrong assumptions based on quotes taken out of context from an interview more than 20 years ago. I wouldnt want to be accused of abusing our wonderful right of freedom of speech

See some quotes from the interview; as you can see this doesnt prove that black Georgy (György Schwartz) actively confiscated Jewish property he was only helping out his stepfather in a funny way and he didnt feel guilty because if he wasnt doing it, somebody else would be taking it away anyhow.



> KROFT: Went out, in fact, and helped in the confiscation of property from the Jews.
> Mr. SOROS: Yes. Thats right. Yes.
> 
> KROFT: I mean, thatsthat sounds like an experience that would send lots of people to the psychiatric couch for many, many years. Was it difficult?
> Mr. SOROS: Notnot at all. Not at all. Maybe as a child you dontyou dont see the connection. But it wasit created nono problem at all.
> KROFT: For example that, Im Jewish and here I am, watching these people go. I could just as easily be there. I should be there. None of that?
> 
> Mr. SOROS: Well, of course I cI could be on the other side or I could be the one from whom the thing is being taken away. *But there was no sense that I shouldnt be there, because that was  well, actually, in a funny way, its just like in markets  that if I werent there  of course, I wasnt doing it, but somebody else would  would  would be taking it away anyhow. And it was the  whether I was there or not, I was only a spectator, the property was being taken away. So theI had no role in taking away that property. So I had no sense of guilt.*


Heres the interview (I wouldnt be surprised if Youtube deletes it again), starting at 8:00, black Georgy explains about being a spectator in taking away Jewish property.
Soros also explains that as a philanthropist he supports regulations against financial predators (players like himself), but as a businessman, staring at 11:50, he tells that his Quantum Funds is registered in the Dutch Antilles to escape regulation




It is even stranger that George Soros is used as the boogeyman for the Mont Pelerin controlled far right media, as Soros was highly influenced by 2 of the founders of the Mont Pelerin Society.
He even named his Open Society Institute (now Open Society Foundations) after Mont Pelerin cofounder Karl Popper and his 1945 book The Open Society and Its Enemies. Popper was a good friend of Friedrich von Hayek (Nobel Prize winner in 1974); they met at the London School of Economics.
See Popper and Hayek years later.


When George Soros attended the London School of Economics (LSE), Karl Popper became his mentor. Soros was also influenced by LSE professor Hayek.
In 2018, George Soros was named person of the year by the Rothschild-affiliated Financial Times for his wonderful philanthropic work: https://www.irf.ua/en/dzhordzh_soros...nancial_times/
(http://archive.is/u7wvD)


Another of Hayeks friends was Nobel laureate Milton Friedman, both founding members of the Mont Pelerin Society

In a 1978 interview with the UCLA, Hayek admitted that he really was a Fabian socialist: 


> I never was a social democrat formally, but *I would have been what in England would be described as a Fabian socialist*. I was especially influenced  in fact the influence very much contributed to my interest in economics  by the writings of a man called Walter Rathenau, who was an industrialist and later a statesman and finally a politician in Germany, who wrote extremely well.
> He was Rohstoff diktator in Germany during the war, and he had become an enthusiastic planner.  And I think his ideas about how to reorganize the economy were probably the beginning of my interest in economics.  And they were very definitely mildly socialist.


On his close friend Karl Popper since the 1930s, Hayek said: 


> It was sufficient for me to have recognized this, but when I found this thing explicitly argued and justified in Popper, I just accepted the Popperian philosophy for spelling out what I had always felt. Ever since, I have been moving with Popper. We became ultimately very close friends, although we had not known each other in Vienna. And to a very large extent I have agreed with him, although not always immediately. Popper has had his own interesting developments, but on the whole I agree with him more than with anybody else on philosophical matters.


 http://hayekcenter.org/?p=628
(http://archive.is/auhlq)

----------


## Firestarter

Here’s some interesting information on the African Development Bank (AfDB). There is a connection to the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation

In June 2019, the AfDB in partnership with the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation (BMGF), Agence Française de Développement (AfD) and the Government of Luxembourg launched the Africa Digital Financial Inclusion Facility (ADFI): https://www.afdb.org/en/documents/ca...-facility-adfi
(http://archive.is/3j8dK)


Since 2011, the African Development Bank has been working with (for?) the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation on sanitation for sub-Saharan African cities.
According to eugenics psychopath Bill Gates, the African Water Facility Urban Sanitation program (2018-2022), new approaches for sterilizing human waste may help end almost 500,000 infant deaths and save $233 billion annually in costs linked to diarrhoea, cholera and other diseases caused by poor water, sanitation and hygiene: https://www.afdb.org/en/news-and-eve...undation-18644
(http://archive.is/tFC6l)


Rodrigo Salvado worked for the African Development Bank before joining the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation: https://www.gatesfoundation.org/What...odrigo-Salvado


A more recent story is that the African Development Bank has sold $4.6 billion in bonds on the London Stock Exchange’s Sustainable Bond Market.
$3 billion of this money will be used to make Africa into the perfect corona police state: https://www.lseg.com/markets-product...ent-bank-group
(http://archive.is/AJpAT)

----------


## Firestarter

In 1923, Count Coudenhove-Kalergi launched the *Pan-Europa Union* of which Hjalmar Schacht became the first member. Coudenhove-Kalergi was financed by Rothschild, Paul Warburg and Bernard Baruch. Coudenhove-Kalergi was related to Rothschild agent and the brother-in-law of Paul Warburg, Jacob Schiff (1847-1920), who made Kuhn, Loeb & Co. into a banking powerhouse, and was the architect of the Federal Reserve. The Warburgs also financed the Bolshevik Revolution in Russia.
Other top Nazis and fascists that supported the PEU, included Walter Funk (Schacht's handpicked successor as finance minister) and Benito Mussolini. Other backers of Pan-Europa included Winston Churchill; Columbia University President Nicholas Murray Butler, leading patron of the Comintern's Frankfurt School; and American Fabian socialist Walter Lippman.
Coudenhove-Kalergi wrote in “_Crusade for Pan-Europe: Autobiography of a Man and a Movement_” (1943) that “_ Haushofer, Schacht, and Funk did and probably still do everything to convince Hitler of the necessity of creating some kind of European federation under German hegemony_”.

In October, 1926, Governor of the Bank of France, Emile Moreau, sent general manager of the Bank of France, Pierre Quesnay, to London to find out what Governor of the Bank of England, Montagu Norman, was up to.
Quesnay reported back: 


> The economic and financial organization of the world appears to the Governor of the Bank of England to be the major task of the Twentieth Century. In his view politicians and political institutions are in no fit state to direct with the necessary competence and continuity this task of organization which he would like to see undertaken by central banks, independent at once of governments and of private finance.


Carl Menger trained a generation of Austrian School economists, including Eugen von Boehm-Bawerk, Ludwig von Mises, and Friedrich von Hayek. Von Hayek attended the Boehm-Bawerk seminars at Vienna--along with future Bolshevik leader Nickolai Bukharin. Von Hayek was strongly influenced by Austrian aristocrat Ludwig von Mises (1881-1973). Ludwig von Mises also participated in Coudenhove-Kalergi’s Pan Europe movement.
Von Hayek traced his own philosophical roots to the early eighteenth century Satanist, Bernard Mandeville. On 23 March 1966, Von Hayek lauded Mandeville as a “master mind”, the inventor of modern psychology, and as the true intellectual forbearer of David Hume, Adam Smith, Jeremy Bentham, Carl Savigny and Charles Darwin. Von Hayek called Mandeville's poem “The Fable of the Bees” perhaps the “greatest philosophical treatise ever composed”.

In 1931, Friedrich von Hayek was invited to deliver a series of lectures at the London School of Economics. During this period, he became part of the British *Fabian Society*.
In  1940, Von Mises migrated to New York, with funding from the Rockefeller Foundation. Von Mises’ students at New York University included Arthur Burns, who would become Federal Reserve Chairman (1970-78), and Milton Friedman.

Then in 1939, Von Hayek initiated the *Society for the Renovation of Liberalism*, with Frank Knight and Henry Simons (who would later teach Milton Friedman at the University of Chicago); Walter Lippman; Viennese Aristotelian Society leader Karl Popper; fellow Austrian School economist Ludwig von Mises; and Sir John Clapham, a senior official of the Bank of England who from 1940-46 was president of the British Royal Society. In April 1947, the Mont Pelerin Society was founded by Von Hayek in Switzerland as its new incarnation.
The sister organisation to Mont Pelerin was the Pan European Union. Leading Mont Pelerin figures, including Von Habsburg and Lippman, were also prominent in the Pan Europe movement. 
The radical policy that Von Hayek proposed – strict monetarism, near-total deregulation, and Pan-European federalism – was almost the same policy as Hitler’s National Socialism. The concept of a Pan-European federation was a cornerstone of Von Hayek’s scheme.

The *Mont Pelerin Society* was originally financed by the top European aristocratic families, including the Thurn und Taxis, Wittelsbach, Habsburg and Kalergi families. The same families financed the Pan European Union. Today, the entire Mont Pelerin organisation is an asset of the House of Windsor-led Club of the Isles.
Among the other founders of the Mont Pelerin Society were:
Otto von Habsburg, Crown Prince to the Austro-Hungarian throne and cofounder of the PEU, later honorary professor of the University of Jerusalem, and recipient of the “International Humanitarian Award” of the Anti Defamation-League (ADL);
Max von Thorn und Taxis, the head of the 400-year-old Venetian aristocratic Thorn und Taxis family;
Walter Lippman, a German Jew who had been an adviser to President Woodrow Wilson and assisted in the drafting of Wilson’s Fourteen Points, which was the basis for the Paris Peace Treaty and the foundation of the League of Nations;
Karl Popper, an Austrian Jew.
Other founders of the Mont Pelerin Society were prominent members of various Eugenics societies, whose agenda included population reduction by means of sterilisation, controlled breeding and genocide. This included Ralph Harris (1924-2006), a leader of the British Eugenics Society that had earlier helped draft Hitler’s race laws. Harris was also a director of Rupert Murdoch’s Times Newspapers from 1988 to 2001.

Friedrich von Hayek established a worldwide network of right-wing think tanks.
Antony Fisher was elected to the Mont Pelerin Society in 1954. In 1955, he founded the *Institute of Economic Affairs* (IAE) in London, as the first of dozens of front groups for Mont Pelerin. Other IEA founders included Von Hayek and Ralph Harris.
In recognition of the Mont Pelerin Society’s loyal service, Queen Elizabeth II made Ralph Harris a peer for life and knighted Antony Fisher and Allan Walters. Walters was given an office at 10 Downing Street as Thatcher’s resident economic advisor.

University of Chicago Professor Milton Friedman was president of the Mont Pelerin Society from 1970 to 1972. From 1981 to 1988, Friedman was an adviser to Ronald Reagan.
In 1973, Mont Pelerin orchestrated the launching of the Coors family think tank, the *Heritage Foundation*, in Washington. On 20 February 1980, Margaret Thatcher sent a letter to Fisher to endorse the project. On 8 May, Milton Friedman threw his support behind the international effort: “_Any extension of institutes of this kind around the world is certainly something ardently to be desired_”.
In 1981, Fisher launched the Atlas Economic Research Foundation in San Francisco, now headquartered on the George Mason University campus in Fairfax, Virginia near Washington. In February 1985, Fisher wrote of the need to transform the “_extremist'' anti-government, radical free market policies of the von Hayek Mont Pelerin Society apparatus into the ‘new orthodoxy' through the launching of hundreds of small think tanks on every continent_”.

Since 1977, Edwin Feulner was President of the Heritage Foundation, which launched the myriad of right-wing think tanks that litter the American political landscape today. From 1996-1998, Edwin Feulner was also President of the Mont Pelerin Society and Senior Vice President in 2000 and then the Treasurer..
Feulner also served on the Board of Governors of the *Council for National Policy* (CNP) in 1982 and 1996 and the CNP Executive Committee in 1988 and 1994.

In 1981, the Hunt brothers funded the right-wing Moral Majority, headed by Jerry Falwell, and also provided the start-up money for the Council for National Policy, of which Nelson Bunker Hunt was the second president.  The Hunt brothers funded the CNP to promote the Conservative Revolution which has corrupted the Christian Church with political activism and laissez faire economics.
Nelson Bunker was also a board member and leading financier of the *John Birch Society* and a member of a racial eugenics society, the International Association for the Advancement of Eugenics and Ethnology.

In 1974, Fisher established the Fraser Institute in Vancouver, Canada and the Pacific Institute for Public Policy Research in San Francisco in 1978. Sir Antony Fisher also cofounded the *Manhattan Institute* in 1977 with Friedrich von Hayek.
In 1994, Manhattan Institute scholar Charles Murray, co-authored “The Bell Curve”, to “prove” the intellectual inferiority of black races. 

The enforcement arms for their policies are agencies like the Bank for International Settlements, World Bank, International Monetary Fund, and United Nations: https://watch.pairsite.com/synarchy-4.html (http://archive.is/988BC)
http://american_almanac.tripod.com/vonhayek.htm (http://archive.is/V0XKh)

----------


## Firestarter

I’m (almost) sure that it’s just a coincidence that riots broke out in Belarus earlier this month....
Belarus President Aleksandr Lukashenko refused to lockdown the country over the coronavirus “pandemic”!

President Lukashenko responded to the demands of the IMF to lockdown or no loans would be provided: 


> It is ready to fund us ten times more than it offered initially as a token of commendation for our efficient fight against this virus. The World Bank has even asked the Healthcare Ministry to share the experience. Meanwhile, the IMF continues to demand from us quarantine measures, isolation, a curfew. This is nonsense. We will not dance to anyone's tune.


 https://eng.belta.by/president/view/...s-131164-2020/
(https://archive.is/bAoF4)

----------


## Firestarter

The same Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation that plays a huge role in orchestrating the COVID-19 “pandemic”, is financing the Alliance for a Green Revolution in Africa (AGRA) to destroy food production, as obviously they don’t want Africa to eat (“sustainable” agriculture sounds so much better than genocide!)…

Since it was launched in 2006, AGRA has received more than $1 billion dollars from: the Gates Foundation, USAID and the UK and German governments.
Since August 2019, Hailemariam Desalegn is the chairman of AGRA. Desalegn is former Prime Minister of Ethiopia for the Ethiopian People’s Revolutionary Democratic Front, of which WHO director Tedros was also a member.
Dr. Rajiv J. Shah, is also on the AGRA board after leaving the Gates Foundation. Shah has been USAID director under Obama.
The earlier President of AGRA since 2014, was Agnes Kalibata former Agriculture Minister under the genocidal Kagame dictatorship of Rwanda.

AGRA and the Gates Foundation also had extensive ties to major agribusiness firms like Bayer (including Monsanto after the merger), BASF, Corteva Agriscience (a merger between Dow and DuPont), OCP Group (formerly Office Chérifien des Phosphates), Yara, and Cargill.
In 13 African countries, AGRA has created debt traps for small farmers to force them to buy expensive patented seeds, and produce monoculture crops for export.

In Tanzania, AGRA’s approach forced small-scale food into debt.
Projects in Zambia also led to the indebtedness of participating small-scale food producers. Some farmers already after the first harvest were unable to repay loans for fertilizer and seeds.
AGRA has forced farmers to grow maize. Some countries, like Zambia, have nearly doubled the area planted with maize as a result of the Green Revolution incentives to plant the crop, yet their productivity growth over the 12- year period is only 27%.

The results are disastrous (even before the corona “pandemic”). The number of severely undernourished people in AGRA countries increased from 100.5 million to 131.3 million from 2006 to 2018 (a 30% increase).
For Sub-Saharan Africa as a whole, the number of severely undernourished people increased by more than 50 million to 230 million people, but the share thereof decreased slightly from 24.3% to 22.5%.

In Nigeria and Uganda the increase in undernourishment was the largest, with the number more than doubling in these 12 years. In Kenya, Niger, Nigeria, and Uganda the share as well as the number of starving increased.
Only Ethiopia reports a significant decline in the amount of chronically hungry people: https://www.rosalux.de/fileadmin/rls...es_AGRA_en.pdf
(http://web.archive.org/web/20200830123954/https://www.rosalux.de/fileadmin/rls_uploads/pdfs/Studien/False_Promises_AGRA_en.pdf)

----------


## Firestarter

The following from February 1993 describes George Soros as an evil man that profits from people's misery.
See the following excerpts.



> A speculator like Soros is. able to borrow on a margin of 5%, borrowing $1 billion for just $50 million. The lira fell from 765 to the deutschemark to 980 in September, providing a 28% profit. But with 20:1 leverage, a trader like Soros could have made 20 times the 28%, or 560%-$280 million on an investment of $50 million.
> (...)
> 
> 
> Soros had a big hand in creating the Polish model of "shock therapy " which has so ruined the economy, that many Polish voters are turning back in desperation to the communists. In his book, Soros boasts of being a major funder of babyfaced Harvard economist Jeffrey Sachs, whom he introduced into economic policy debates in Poland and the Soviet Union.
> 
> 
> *Soros's complaint is that not enough pain was inflicted on the Poles through this "shock " approach, because of the failure to shut down less effidient factories and leave their work forces jobless.* In Underwriting Democracy, he states: "Take the case of Poland. The government acted very courageously; indeed, the stabilization program had some of the earmarks of a Polish cavalry charge. Inflation has been reduced but the outcome still hangs in the balance because structural adjustment is slow ill coming. Production has fallen by 30%, but employment has fallen by only 3%. This means the entrenched management of state enterprises is using the respite it gained from wage claims to improve its profit margins and keep the workers employed. There is an unholy alliance between management and labor that will be hard to break."
> (...)
> ...


https:/larouchepub.com/eiw/public/19...eorge_soro.pdf




After Soros’ plan of July 1990 (copied from Wikipedia)…


Оn February 9 1991, Lithuania held an independence referendum .
On March 3, 1991, a referendum was held on the independence of the Republic of Estonia.
On March 17, 1991, in a Union-wide referendum 76.4 percent of voters endorsed retention of a reformed Soviet Union.


On June 12, 1991, Boris Yeltsin won 57 percent of the popular vote in the democratic elections.
On August 19, 1991, Gorbachev's vice president, Gennady Yanayev, Prime Minister Valentin Pavlov, Defense Minister Dmitry Yazov, KGB chief Vladimir Kryuchkov and other senior officials acted to prevent the union treaty from being signed.
After only three days, on August 21, 1991, the coup collapsed. The organizers were detained and Gorbachev was reinstated as president.
On August 24, 1991, Gorbachev resigned as the general secretary the Central Committee of the CPSU[107] and dissolved all party units in the government. On the same day, the Supreme Council of Ukraine passed a Declaration of Independence of Ukraine.


On September 17, 1991, General Assembly resolution numbers 46/4, 46/5, and 46/6 admitted Estonia, Latvia, and Lithuania to the United Nations.
By November 7, 1991, most newspapers referred to the country as the 'former Soviet Union'.


In a letter dated December 24, 1991, Boris Yeltsin, the President of the Russian Federation, informed the United Nations Secretary-General that the membership of the Soviet Union in the Security Council and all other UN organs was being continued by the Russian Federation.

----------


## Firestarter

The International Monetary Fund (IMF) has recommended a new allocation of $650 billion of its Special Drawing Rights (SDR's). This is really creating money out of thin air, as obviously they think there isn't enough inflation...

IMF Managing Director Kristalina Georgieva already tried to get new SDR allocation about a year ago at the start of the "pandemic", but was held back by the Trump administration, with the US the IMF's largest shareholder.
Biden's new Treasury Secretary Janet Yellen however offered support for the new SDR's.

Two Republican senators, Pat Toomey and Jim Risch, did all they could to get some free publicity but the toothless US Congress won't put a stop to this.
They released a statement that “_The proposed allocation of SDRs would be inappropriate, ineffective, and a wasteful use of taxpayer dollars that would end up benefiting repressive regimes and state-sponsors of terrorism_”.

Of course politicians are a waste of money, time and energy...
I guess that the IMF will demand how the money will be spend by the poor recipient countries, including on vaccination, abortion clinics and surveillance technology: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-i...-idUSKBN2BF2S3

----------


## Firestarter

> The same Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation that plays a huge role in orchestrating the COVID-19 “pandemic”, is financing the Alliance for a Green Revolution in Africa (AGRA) to destroy food production, as obviously they don’t want Africa to eat (“sustainable” agriculture sounds so much better than genocide!)…


Buying up all the farm land seems to be part of a bigger agenda to create a food monopoly (not unlike Microsoft's computer monopoly).

The Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation is the biggest funders of the Consultative Group for International Agricultural Research (CGIAR). Bill Gates' Foundation has funded CGIAR with more than $720 million since 2003.
Second and third is the UK and US government are. Also see the Kingdom of the Netherlands, 4th biggest funder of CGIAR.


The official purpose of CGIAR is "a global research partnership for a food secure future dedicated to reducing poverty, enhancing food and nutrition security, and improving natural resources". That sounds really philanthropic!
In reality CGIAR is part of a "seed and biodiversity piracy" as part of the "Green Revolution".
CGIAR is controlled through the World Bank, and the Rockefeller, Ford and Bill Gates Foundations.

When the Green Revolution came to India and Mexico, farmers’ seeds were rounded-up and locked in international institutions, so the farmers can be centrally controlled through seeds.
In a great example of human rights and democracy these genocidal institutions bypass international treaties and multilateral governance structures to end biodiversity and enslave peasants through seed patents. Farmers’ "seed heritage" has been stolen to be monopolised through the private seed banks of CGIAR.

In the 1980s, Monsanto led the push for GMOs and patents on seeds.
The International Rice Research Institute (IRRI) in the Philippines and the International Maize and Wheat Improvement Centre (CIMMYT) were the first to end biodiversity from farmers’ fields and replace it with monocultures of rice, wheat, and corn.
Others quickly followed...

After the "failure" (unless of course reducing food for the third world was THE objective!) of the Green Revolution in India and Mexico, in 2006 Gates launched the Alliance for a Green Revolution in Africa (AGRA).
Gates also funds Diversity Seek (DivSeek) that was launched in 2015 to map the genetic data of farmer's seeds held in gene banks to then use genomic mapping to take patents on these seeds: https://regenerationinternational.or...ds-seed-banks/
(https://archive.is/p3XRM)

----------


## Firestarter

One of the interesting sites about "secret" societies, is the ISGP studies of Joel van der Reijden (from the Netherlands I believe).
An important "secret" society in the publications of Van der Reijden is Le Cercle. I have never been able to understand why this group is more important than the dozens of similar secretive groups that include some of the most powerful people in the world.

If I understand correctly, the group described as Cercle Pinay is really the same as what Lyndon LaRouche described as the right-wing Fabian network grouped under the Mont Pelerin Society umbrella.
But where LaRouche was able to fit the pieces together into a cohesive story, the story on Cercle Pinay never becomes more than an interesting collection of information. Ironically this information seems to confirm that the LaRouche that was sent to jail on trumped up charges came as close as he could get to exposing who controls the world (and how). After he was released, the information he published seemed to deteriorate to the point that LaRouche was actually supporting Hillary Clinton, while at a later stage being in contact with Steve Bannon and supporting Donald Trump.


Antoine Pinay was a prominent member of the Bilderberg Group, and was the founder of Le Cercle Pinay (the Pinay circle).
Knight of Malta  Otto von Habsburg was also a founding member of the Cercle Pinay. Von Habsburg was of course the founder of the Mont Pelerin Society, which suggests that the Cercle Pinay was really part of the Mont Pelerin network of "right wing" groups.
Even before that Von Habsburg co-founded the Pan-Europa Union.

See from left, Antoine Pinay, Maurice Brebart (newsman), David Rockefeller, and Baron Benoit de Bonvoisin, at a mid 1970s Washington, D.C. Cercle meeting.



Baron Benoit de Bonvoisin, was also part of Opus Dei, and has been accused of financing underground terrorist "Gladio" operations and of running sadistic child abuse networks.

The following were chairman/president of the Cercle Pinay.

Konrad Adenauer - 1950s-1960s
Antoine Pinay - 1950s-1970s

Jean Violet - 1970s-1980 
Brian Crozier - 1980-1985

Julian Amery - 1985-1990s.
Son of Leopold Amery (1873-1955), the close associate of Knight of the Garter Lord Milner and the Rothschilds.

Jonathan Aitken     - 1990s-1996     
Lord Norman Lamont - 1996-2008

Lord Lothian - 2008-2015
Scion of one of the most important British aristocratic families. His predecessor (grandfather?), the 11th Marquess of Lothian (1883-1940), was an important member of Lord Milner's imperialist Round Table network: https://isgp-studies.com/le-cercle-pinay
(https://archive.is/MQoi2)


The following is a book of more than 500 pages.
David Teacher - _Rogue Agents; Habsburg, Pinay and the private cold war 1951 - 1991_: https://wikispooks.com/wiki/File:Rog...edn,_2017).pdf


I found the following relatively short story the best read on Le Cercle Pinay (Zahawi was an important reason for posting information on Le Cercle now).

Two former chairmen of Le Cercle, Kwasi Kwarteng and Nadhim Zahawi denied knowing how Le Cercle funds its operations.

Nadhim Zahawi was chairman of Le Cercle from 2015 to 2017.
Since July 2019, the Iraqi born Nadhim Zahawi is Minister for Industry, and on 28 November 2020 was also appointed as as UK Minister for COVID-19 Vaccine deployment: https://wikispooks.com/wiki/Le_Cercle

----------


## Firestarter

While food prices and hunger is on the rise, there are plans to further diminish food production. This is only "sustainable" if we (the sheeple) continue to accept everything these eugenics psychopaths put us through: Lockdown-causes-more-COVID-deaths-than-it-prevents


In Modi’s India, farmers have been protesting since new farm laws were rushed through Parliament in September 2020.
These reforms are part of the New Vision for Agriculture (Great Reset) of Klaus Schwab’s World Economic Forum (WEF), or its "other" name UN Agenda 2030.

The new laws will end restrictions on large corporations’ buying land and stockpiling commodities to control farmer prices. The new Modi laws have been demanded by the IMF and World Bank since the early 1990s to monoplise Indian farming like the corporate agribusiness model pioneered in the USA by the Rockefeller Foundation decades ago.
The expected result is the end of tens millions of independent, small farmers and middlemen in India’s food chain, with the large corporations controlling who will be fed and at what price. 

The WEF’s NVA India Business Council in 2017 included:
Bayer CropScience - one of the world’s largest producers of agriculture pesticides andn of Monsanto GMO seeds;
Dow AgroSciences - GMO seed and pesticide producer;
DuPont - GMO and agrochemical firm;

Cargill India Pvt. of the giant Cargill US grain company;
Wal-Mart India;
Nestle India Ltd;
PepsiCo India;

Swiss Re Services, the world’s largest re-insurer;
Louis Dreyfus Company - grain cartel giant;
India Mahindra & Mahindra - world’s largest tractor maker;

Adani Group of Gautam Adani, the second richest man in India and financier of Modi’s BJP party;
Rabobank International - the large Dutch bank that tried to kill me by blocking my bank accounts in 2015.

In 2019, UN Secretary General Antonio Guterres announced the UN will host Food Systems Summit in 2021 to maximise the benefits of a “food systems approach” consistent with UN 2030 Sustainable Development Goals.
The summit’s founding statement calls for the farm surveillance state “precision farming”, using GPS, Big Data and robots.

Guterres selected Agnes Kalibata former Rwandan Minister of Agriculture as his Special Envoy for the 2021 Food Systems Summit.
Kalibata is also the President of AGRA, the Alliance for a Green Revolution in Africa. AGRA was created by the Gates and Rockefeller Foundations to monopolise and reduce African food production through GMO patented seeds and chemical pesticides into agriculture, while making a profit at the same time: http://www.williamengdahl.com/englishNEO15Feb2021.php

----------


## Snowball

telltale "red flags" as expressed by Leon Degrelle in a 1976 interview with Jean-Michel Charlier include.. 

1. Class War Principles

2. Internationally controlled Social Privatization of Individual/National Wealth

3. Monopolization of the necessities of Life

4. Enslavement of Productive Labor to debt based capital

5. Waging war on Private Property

6. Waging war on the Family and National Identity

7. The exportation of jobs and industry and importation of foreign laborers

8. Disproportionate control of institutions by political/ethnic aka religious groups thereby stripping the people of their voice or ability to control politics and policies

9. The attempt to set up any form of Slave Labor or Mass Imprisonment/Arrests of citizens

10. The attempt to promote social conditions inducing crime to justify larger police forces in law abiding areas

I ask you - are these things not happening, and indeed many have already happened in the United States?

----------


## Firestarter

The same genocidal World Health Organization that in March 2020 started the pandemic that has caused so much suffering, earlier this month declared climate change the biggest health threat (with coming measures even more draconian than the COVID lockdown, like for example inflating fuel prices).

The WHO warns that “_The burning of fossil fuels is killing us. Climate change is the single biggest health threat facing humanity_”.
The WHO also claimed that air pollution is one of the "_biggest environmental threats to human health_": https://www.cbsnews.com/news/climate...th-threat-who/


While this sounds like another ploy to promote the "green agenda" that causes more pollution and global warming than "dirty" fossil fuels, in reality the psychopaths that control the WHO find "overpopulation" the biggest threat to their existence of luxury...
How to fix this problem you may want to know... by sterilisation vaccines, "sustainable" agriculture (meaning: less and unhealthier food), and keeping the sheeple controlled through technology.


The notorious Rockefeller Foundation recently released the report, "_True Cost of Food: Measuring What Matters to Transform the U.S. Food System_, to create “sustainable” agriculture around the globe through the UN.
Rockefeller's report was based on a report from (ordered by?) the little know Dutch NGO, True Price Foundation (located 500 meters from my home), that calculates that the “true cost” of the US food system is not the mere $1.1 trillion that Americans pay for their food, but at least $3.2 trillion per year by taking into account its impact on health, livelihoods, and environment. So you can guess that they plan to inflate food prices at least threefold...

The True Price Foundation has a 3 man board:
- Herman Mulder, formerly of the infamous ABN Amro Bank (yes, them again!), knighted by former Dutch Queen Beatrix;
- Charles Evers, former controller and CFO with the Anglo-Dutch multinational Unilever NV (1981-2002) and Schiphol airport;
- Jasper de Jong, Partner at Allen & Overy, one of the world’s largest law firms.

The President of the Rockefeller Foundation Rajiv Shah explained about its "True Cost" report:



> This report is a wake-up call. The US food system as it stands is adversely affecting our environment, our health, and our society.
> The U.S. food system’s current set-up has led to costly impacts on the health of people, society, and the planet. Global warming, reduced biodiversity, water and air pollution, food waste, and the high incidence of diet-related illnesses are key unintended consequences of the current production system.


.
Rajiv Shah comes from the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation where he was Director of Agricultural Development. He is also intimately tied to the WEF.
At the Gates Foundation, Shah worked with the Rockefeller Foundation to create the Alliance for a Green Revolution in Africa (AGRA) that has successfully increased hunger and decreased profits for (middle class) farmers in Africa: http://www.williamengdahl.com/englishNEO21Oct2021.php
(https://archive.md/AToII)

----------


## Firestarter

Elite psychopath, CFR member David Rothkopf in 2007 published a book about a "superclass" of people that rules the world. Of course he doesn't describe the actual "superclass", but focuses on the "class" one level below, including the bankers and court Jews...

In 1993, Rothkopf joined the Clinton administration as Deputy Under Secretary of Commerce for International Trade Policy and Development to later be promoted to Under Secretary of Commerce for International Trade.
He was also a scholar at the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace and also worked at the infamous Kissinger Associates.
In 2018, Rothkopf registered as a foreign agent for the United Arab Emirates, receiving $540,000 in that year.

See the following quote from his 2007 book, which is really about globalisation.



> Each of them is one in a million. They number six thousand on a planet of six billion. They run our governments, our largest corporations, the powerhouses of international finance, the media, world religions, and, from the shadows, the world's most dangerous criminal and terrorist organizations. They are the global superclass, and they are shaping the history of our time.


.
David Rothkopf - _Superclass: The Global Power Elite and the World They Are Making_ (2007): https://www.scribd.com/read/18254699...hey-Are-Making

----------


## Firestarter

According to the cabal that runs our Brave new world there are too many people, and they plan to "fix" this problem of overpopulation by simply decreasing the amount of food produced and inflating prices at the same time.
You must have heard about the recent five-fold price explosion of natural gas across the globe. You probably didn't hear from our wonderful media that this was planned, with the coming famine of the poor all across the world as a result...

Natural gas is used to produce agriculture fertiliser production. Ammonia-based fertilisers made from nitrogen and natural gas (a.k.a. methane, CH4) make up almost 70% of all fertilisers used by farmers.
Some 80% of the cost to make these fertilisers is from natural gas.

On 25 August, the largest ammonia factory in the world, owned by CF Industries, was closed for 10 days for "safety reasons". On 22 September, CF Industries announced that 2 more fertiliser plants would close. These 2 plants supply two-thirds of the UK's fertiliser demand.
The Biden Administration in August sanctioned Belarus, including Belaruskali OAO, the fourth largest fertiliser producer in the world.

Since early October, ammonia fertiliser factories were closed all across Europe: BASF in Belgium and Germany; OCI in Netherlands; Fertiberia in Spain; Borealis AG in Austria; OPZ in Ukraine; Achema in Lithuania.
Yara International is reducing 40% of its EU fertiliser production. Germany’s largest ammonia producer, SKW Piesteritz, has cut production by 20%.

The global fertiliser crisis will reduce the production of corn, wheat, rice, coffee and other crops in 2022 (who needs food anyway when there is a dangerous "pandemic"?): http://williamengdahl.com/englishNEO12Nov2021.php

----------


## Firestarter

I've earlier posted on the Atlas Network that was founded under the Mont Pelerin umbrella.



> Atlas was funded over the years by Koch family foundations and by 2005 had received $440,000 from ExxonMobil and at least $825,000 from the tobacco company Philip Morris. MasterCard was also an Atlas donor.
> In 1986, Atlas scheduled meetings with business executives so its network of think tanks could be funded from the US. An official from the US Agency for International Development (USAID) once recommended that the head of Coca-Cola’s subsidiary in Panama work with Atlas to set up an IEA-style Atlas think tank.
> Atlas’ partners were also funded by CIA-front National Endowment for Democracy (NED, founded in 1983), which is funded largely by the State Department and USAID. The NED also controls Wikileaks…
> 
> In 1980, at age 26, the Argentinean born Alejandro Chafuen was invited to become the youngest member of the Mont Pelerin Society. He travelled to Stanford and within 5 years married an American.



The following was written by somebody that supports the draconian lockdowns...
Other than that it contains great information on the swamp that surrounds warp speed Donald, notably on the right wing "conservative" network that is part of the Mont Pelerin Society that was founded by Prince Otto von Habsburg. It shows that some of the best-known "antivaxxer" conspiracy theorists, are really (once again) controlled opposition.


In October 2020, vaccine promoting big pharma shills Jay Bhattacharya, Sunetra Gupta and Martin Kulldorff issued "the Great Barrington Declaration" to criticise the lockdowns. The American Institute for Economic Research (AIER) in Great Barrington hosted and filmed the conference and registered the declaration’s website.

AIER is a "libertarian" think tank.
From 2018 to 2020, the Koch Foundation donated more than $100,000 to the institute. The Koch Foundation also donated nearly $1.5 million to the Emergent Order Foundation that engaged in marketing for AIER.
AIER also received $54,000 from the Atlas Network that also received more than a half million dollars from the Charles Koch Foundation and the Charles Koch Institute. The Atlas Network also received nearly $3.9 million from DonorsTrust, the dark money fund connected to Koch and Mercer.

Co-author Bhattacharya is a former research fellow at the right wing Hoover Institution, which is also part of Mont Pelerin. The Hoover Institution received $430,000 from the Koch foundation in 2017 and 2018, and $1.4 million from DonorsTrust from 2016 to 2020.
All 3 co-authors are also part of the Brownstone Institute for Social and Economic Research. Founded by former AIER editorial director Jeffrey Tucker in May 2021 in Austin, Texas to prevent “the recurrence of lockdowns".

Two months before the Great Barrington Declaration was published, president Trump welcomed the document’s authors at the White House.
In September 2020, co-author Gupta met UK PM Boris Johnson in London.
On 5 October 2020, the day after the declaration was published, the 3 authors arrived in Washington at the invitation of Trump’s COVID-19 adviser, Scott Atlas, to an audience that included the health and human services secretary, Alex M. Azar II.

Declaration co-authors Bhattacharya and Kulldorff, and none other than Scott Atlas were selected as the first 3 fellows at the new Academy for Science and Freedom at Hillsdale College. Since 2015, the Koch Foundation has donated over $300,000 to Hillsdale, while DonorsTrust gave over $3.6 million since 2014.
Hillsdale College has also received generous donations from both the DeVos family (of the Amway fortune), and the parents of Trump’s education secretary Betsy DeVos and her brother Erik Prince: https://www.levernews.com/how-the-ko...-war-on-covid/
(https://archive.ph/q1dq9)


As for the Swedish Martin Kulldorff... see his CV at the US FDA!
From 2018-2022, he is part of Biden's Drug Safety and Risk Management Advisory Committee of the FDA.
And in 2014-2019, he was a Scientific Advisory Board Member, of the international Accelerated Development of Vaccine Benefit-Risk Collaborationin Europe (ADVANCE): http://web.archive.org/web/202202020...16436/download



I've earlier posted about Robert and Rebekah Mercer in another thread, some of the biggest funders of Trump's campaign, that invested nearly $20 million in the Donors Trust.



> Leonard Leo is part of a network that was financed by Charles Koch and Robert and his daughter Rebekah Mercer.
> 
> 
> Robert and Rebekah Mercer, some of the biggest funders of Trump's campaign, invested nearly $20 million in the Donors Trust in 2020. Donors Trust raised over $350 million in 2020 and gave out (only) $180 million in grants.
> Donors Trust is not required to disclose their (dark money) donors.


Trump-Election-Consultant-Firm-Cambridge-Analytica-Execs-Caught-Discussing-Extortion-Fake-News

----------


## Firestarter

I've previously posted on how the energy crises will lead to food shortages (starvation) and huge price increases of food (inflation): Enslaved-by-World-Bank-and-IMF#post7071849


On 28 July 2020, the Rockefeller Foundation published the “Reset The Table” plan.
It describes how the lockdown has effectively plunged many Americans into poverty, which has resulted in food insecurity. Of course nowhere in the document it is argued that maybe possibly the lockdown should be ended (will we once again be locked down coming autumn winter?)...

You could never guess how they will use the COVID pandemic to put an end to hunger.
The most important way seems to be to introduce "true cost accounting", which means that we have to pay extra for the environmental damage caused by us eating food. The obvious thing that isn't "sustainable" in this scenario, are the useless eaters that will be taken care of one way or another.
This will then be combined by expanding control over who of the slaves will eat, by:
- Making us depend on food banks (as we cannot afford the higher prices of food).
- Controlling the food supply through regional food hubs and creating one single executive office to control food.
- Technology to track the food supply.

See some excerpts from this philantropic plan:



> In many ways, Covid-19 has boiled over long-simmering problems plaguing America’s food system. What began as a public health crisis fueled an economic crisis, leaving 33 percent of families unable to afford the amount or quality of food they want. School closures put 30 million students at risk of losing the meals they need to learn and thrive.
> (...)
> 
> Now schools like his are facing major financial and operational challenges as they approach an unprecedented school year in which even more students will need school meals.
> Against this backdrop of both challenge and heroism, The Rockefeller Foundation sought out diverse perspectives on what this pandemic has revealed about the U.S. food system and how we can collectively meet this moment.
> (...)
> 
> Our food system touches everyone and everything, and no one should be satisfied with the status quo. Whether you care most about child hunger or workforce protections, family farmers or fair wages, market efficiencies or racial equity, climate change or national security–all of us should be fighting for a food system that’s sustainable, nourishing, equitable, and just.
> (...)
> ...


http://web.archive.org/web/202203081...per_Final2.pdf


A similar "true cost of food" plan as the above was also further described by the Rockefeller Foundation in October 2021.
"True Cost accounting" is a depopulation plan devised in the Kingdom of the Netherlands by the True Price Foundation.



> The True Price Foundation has a 3 man board:
> - Herman Mulder, formerly of the infamous ABN Amro Bank (yes, them again!), knighted by former Dutch Queen Beatrix;
> - Charles Evers, former controller and CFO with the Anglo-Dutch multinational Unilever NV (1981-2002) and Schiphol airport;
> - Jasper de Jong, Partner at Allen & Overy, one of the world’s largest law firms.


Enslaved-by-World-Bank-and-IMF#post7067450


Naturally the Kingdom of the Netherlands has gotten the the Global Co-ordination Secretariat (GCS) for the worldwide network of Food Innovation Hubs through control over the WEF...



> No surprise here, is that the Kingdom of the Netherlands plays a major role in this starvation reset by "buying" the Global Co-ordination Secretariat (GCS) for the worldwide network of Food Innovation Hubs for a mere EUR 651,000 in subsidy to the WEF.


World-Economic-Forum-and-its-Partners-The-Great-Reset

----------

